# Scottish Prem 18/19



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2018)

Is this a really bad thing for the Scottish Prem where a player from one of the top teams can be snuck away to non league football 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/44890774

So has he gone for the money - can Aberdeen match those wages , and are Salford going to shoot through the leagues paying those sort of wages


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes, yes and yes. 

It has to be bad for Scottish football if a non league team is more attractive than a major Scottish PL team, no question.

Clearly he has gone for the money, don't blame him.

They should power through to the top non league division, getting beyond that will be tough as it then becomes a slog, a battle of endurance. Saying that I know someone who used to be involved at Gateshead and learnt a little about the finances of that division. Scary wages for the level of play and the placings in the division are pretty relatable to the wages paid. It doesn't guarantee promotion but it does get you in the top echelons.


----------



## DCB (Jul 20, 2018)

That's probably the worst case I've seen in recent times, but, it's just following a familiar patter, Too many young players head South to a team that can or will pay silly money compared with the SPL. There is a distinct lack of money in the whole league structure up here. Youngsters head south for far more money and aren't necessarily playing first team football every week. As a result they don't develop in the way they should. End result, we don't need to waste holidays over World Cups and European Championships as we can't put enough quality on the park to play even average teams. I noticed recently one of our supposed shining lights, Jason Cummings, has now hit the heights of English football at Peterborough in another loan deal from Forest. Not exactly what he was planning when he got his transfer away from Hibs. Part of that has to be down to bad advice from his agent/manager IMO. If he had stayed at Hibs for another couple of seasons under Lennon, who knows what may have happened.

In the example given, it's a good deal for Salford, they've got a good experienced pro who'll do a good job for them for a couple of seasons, but, you have to wonder at the players ambitions ... okay he's 30 years old, but Aberdeen are in the Europa League ...... I just don't get  it ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2018)

DCB, I don't know what he would be on at Aberdeen but the talk is he is on Â£4k a week at Salford and probably gets bonuses on top of that relating to promotion through the leagues, all very achievable based on the money being thrown at the club. Aged 30, this may be his last decent pay day. His days of ambition are probably over and it is about getting the best for his family now.

I totally agree with your point about younger players though. Far too many, not just in Scotland, move clubs before they are ready and then stall, rot and disappear. Timing the move is so key but money seems to take over rather than looking long term.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 20, 2018)

DCB said:



			That's probably the worst case I've seen in recent times, but, it's just following a familiar patter, Too many young players head South to a team that can or will pay silly money compared with the SPL. There is a distinct lack of money in the whole league structure up here. Youngsters head south for far more money and aren't necessarily playing first team football every week. As a result they don't develop in the way they should. End result, we don't need to waste holidays over World Cups and European Championships as we can't put enough quality on the park to play even average teams. I noticed recently one of our supposed shining lights, Jason Cummings, has now hit the heights of English football at Peterborough in another loan deal from Forest. Not exactly what he was planning when he got his transfer away from Hibs. Part of that has to be down to bad advice from his agent/manager IMO. If he had stayed at Hibs for another couple of seasons under Lennon, who knows what may have happened.

In the example given, it's a good deal for Salford, they've got a good experienced pro who'll do a good job for them for a couple of seasons, but, you have to wonder at the players ambitions ... okay he's 30 years old, but Aberdeen are in the Europa League ...... I just don't get  it ...
		
Click to expand...

Football goes in cycles, 30yrs ago Rangers where paying Laudrup and the likes the same silly money. 40yrs ago Italy where paying silly money, now itâ€™s the Premier league paying silly money.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Football goes in cycles, 30yrs ago Rangers where paying Laudrup and the likes the same silly money. 40yrs ago Italy where paying silly money, now itâ€™s the Premier league paying silly money.
		
Click to expand...

This is not even the PL though. Silly money is being paid at all levels of the English leagues


----------



## DCB (Jul 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Football goes in cycles, 30yrs ago Rangers where paying Laudrup and the likes the same silly money. 40yrs ago Italy where paying silly money, now itâ€™s the Premier league paying silly money.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is, Scottish football is now reaping the rewards of the times when many teams payed way over the odds for players, how many teams have been in administration .... too many to remember at first hand..... and still they don't learn. Celtic are probably the only club who are financially stable and that has to be down to wee Fergus who refused to pay silly money for players. Celtic are in a sound financial position as a result. the rest of the teams all tried to buy success and it didn't work for any of them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 20, 2018)

No, journeyman footballer nearing the end of his career getting a decent pay day.

Salford have ambition, owners spending their own money on a dream, Rooney will help them achieve it. If Rooney had been with an English club or a wherever, theyâ€™d of still gone after him.

Europa League is a red herring, heâ€™ll miss a trip to Burnley!

Good luck to the lad.

Rangers have just took on Gerrard, so obviously still attractive to some and wouldnâ€™t be surprised if he attracts decent players to play for him.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2018)

He's doubled his wages going to Salford. Can't blame him at 30. I'd ask what sort of turnover there is at Salford and where does FFP fit at a non-league club who can pay a player Â£250k a year.

Is it a slur on Scottish football? I'm not so sure but think it's more the fact that money just isn't there and most clubs are now well within their means.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

I like what Salford are doing. The Class of 92 guys are clearly passionate about the area and building a club - they're investing in an academy, they've got a ladies team, they sell their shirts at cost, have the lowest ticket prices in the top 8 leagues, they've built a stadium, they're doing some really good things for football in Salford. They're spending a lot of money but it makes sense to do it now when there are no FFP restrictions in the Conference. I don't think it's a great sign that Rooney would rather play for them than play in Europe but at 30 it's a good opportunity for him to make a decent wage.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2018)

Nicked from Wings.

Hibs progress to the next round of the Europa cup with a two sets victory 6-1, 6-4.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nicked from Wings.

Hibs progress to the next round of the Europa cup with a two sets victory 6-1, 6-4.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you havenâ€™t got anything to say about the OP soon as you are normally very vocal when it comes to players moving in between Scottish and English leagues


----------



## azazel (Jul 20, 2018)

Rooney wasn't going to be playing week in week out for Aberdeen and was keen to leave, no doubt due to the extra money on offer as well as wanting to play more often. If he was playing every week at Aberdeen then he'd have been more inclined to stay and they'd have been more inclined to up his wages - maybe not to Â£4k per week plus bonuses, but they could've upped them all the same. Despite being a proper old school goalscorer, he wasn't going to be a key player for Aberdeen so moving to the conference maybe isn't quite as bad a sign as it otherwise could have been if it was a first-choice player choosing to move between the leagues.

In terms of finances in general, I think the majority of clubs in the top flight in Scotland are reasonably well run now and if that means they can't afford to compete with the over-inflated wages down south then so be it. I know Aberdeen are debt free (until they take a mortgage on a new stadium, but that's different from losing money on the day-to-day running of the club) and have a sustainable wage structure.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2018)

Gretna and Livi again...nothing new under the Scottish fitba sun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised you havenâ€™t got anything to say about the OP soon as you are normally very vocal when it comes to players moving in between Scottish and English leagues
		
Click to expand...


Really, can't think of any other than Tierney/Celtic knocking back a cheap Â£25m offer from some EPL team.

Nothing different from Rooney going to Salford than the Ipswich and England captain moving to Rangers. Players move for better money shocker. 
I don't recall Rooney making too many starting line ups at Aberdeen last season, when he was fit he was used a lot as an 80th minute sub. His star is definitely becoming dimmer.

BTW Scottish league is doing very nicely at the mo...â€¦.record attendance figures last season.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			DCB, I don't know what he would be on at Aberdeen but the talk is he is on Â£4k a week at Salford and probably gets bonuses on top of that relating to promotion through the leagues, all very achievable based on the money being thrown at the club. Aged 30, this may be his last decent pay day. His days of ambition are probably over and it is about getting the best for his family now.

I totally agree with your point about younger players though. Far too many, not just in Scotland, move clubs before they are ready and then stall, rot and disappear. Timing the move is so key but money seems to take over rather than looking long term.
		
Click to expand...

He was on Â£4k a week at the Dons (if I'm allowed to call us that?), he's getting Â£6k from Salford. Dons got Â£375k for our third choice striker last season, I'd say we're happy enough.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 20, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Gretna and Livi again...nothing new under the Scottish fitba sun.
		
Click to expand...

Well, except Aberdeen have no debt at all, so....nothing like Gretna & Livi.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 20, 2018)

The problem is that many in England do not appreciate the scale of things. 

As DfT says SPL average attendances are up but if the two Glasgow giants  are excluded then the next best supported Club is Hearts and their average would only be the 15th largest in the Championship in England.

Even those  Championship clubs receive more in TV revenue than those in the SPL.

Hardly surprising, therefore,  that the latter group struggle to compete in the market 

But importantly they are, in the main, living within their means.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2018)

HughJars said:



			He was on Â£4k a week at the Dons (if I'm allowed to call us that?), he's getting Â£6k from Salford. Dons got Â£375k for our third choice striker last season, I'd say we're happy enough.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - fantasy figures


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 20, 2018)

HughJars said:



			He was on Â£4k a week at the Dons (if I'm allowed to call us that?), he's getting Â£6k from Salford. Dons got Â£375k for our third choice striker last season, I'd say we're happy enough.
		
Click to expand...

According to Willie Miller he wasn't on Â£4k per week at Aberdeen  but he will now be at Salford. 

When  he was at Birmingham he looked to be the slowest striker in the game and certainly struggled at Championship level.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The problem is that many in England do not appreciate the scale of things. 

As DfT says SPL average attendances are up but if the two Glasgow giants  are excluded then the next best supported Club is Hearts and their average would only be the 15th largest in the Championship in England.

Even those  Championship clubs receive more in TV revenue than those in the SPL.

Hardly surprising, therefore,  that the latter group struggle to compete in the market 

But importantly they are, in the main, living within their means.
		
Click to expand...

Aye we do live within our means, helped by selling the occasional run of the mill player for silly money.
Hertz got Â£4m for Osman Sow a few years ago.....helped with paying for the new stand.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Well, except Aberdeen have no debt at all, so....nothing like Gretna & Livi.
		
Click to expand...

Just that we have previous experience of teams from a lower league taking leading players from leagues above.

I suppose the same could be said for the Edmiston Drive crew as they bumbled their way up from the bottom of the pile.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			According to Willie Miller he wasn't on Â£4k per week at Aberdeen  but he will now be at Salford. 

When  he was at Birmingham he looked to be the slowest striker in the game and certainly struggled at Championship level.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like Stevie May...when he went south so rather did his reputation...but Saints pocketed a neat Â£585k - mind you SW sold him to PNE for Â£900k and then from PNE to Aberdeen for Â£675...

And then there is the delightful saga of Michael O'Halloran - a nice Â£450k in our pockets from The ED Crew - and we got him back on loan - though I think The ED crew got their Â£450k back selling him on to some Aussie Outfit.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2018)

Rangers in financial bother yet again, this time with the takeover panel as Dodgy Dave fails to find Â£11m to comply with legal rules.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers in financial bother yet again, this time with the takeover panel as Dodgy Dave fails to find Â£11m to comply with legal rules.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope the ED Crew get themselves sorted out and their supporters recognise that not all of the clubs problems have been down to the actions of others; accept their part in the mess; and display just a little bit of humility - pigs could fly I suppose.  As much as  might hate to say it I actually do want a strong Rangers - Scottish football really does need them (though not in every way and not all of their support)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2018)

Derby County to pay Â£8m for Martin Waghornâ€¦â€¦â€¦.sounds about right. [snigger]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2018)

Looking forward to Aberdeen v Burnley.

Aberdeen further ahead with pre season training may give them the edge.
Is this Burnley's first game in Europe ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 25, 2018)

This is worrying news for Scottish football. Hopefully the fixes have been or will be put in place to sort this out asap.....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44957320


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looking forward to Aberdeen v Burnley.

Aberdeen further ahead with pre season training may give them the edge.
Is this Burnley's first game in Europe ?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not


----------



## HughJars (Jul 26, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			According to Willie Miller he wasn't on Â£4k per week at Aberdeen  but he will now be at Salford. 

When  he was at Birmingham he looked to be the slowest striker in the game and certainly struggled at Championship level.
		
Click to expand...

According to an Agent on Twitter, those are the figures.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Derby County to pay Â£8m for Martin Waghornâ€¦â€¦â€¦.sounds about right. [snigger]
		
Click to expand...

Aye *Scottish* football in trouble eh? A guy that failed up here, now worth Â£8m apparently. Laughable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Aye *Scottish* football in trouble eh? A guy that failed up here, now worth Â£8m apparently. Laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Failed ? 41 goals in 78 appearances ? Then went on and did well at Ipswich as well and looks like the fee will be closer to Â£4-5 mil


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Failed ? 41 goals in 78 appearances ? Then went on and did well at Ipswich as well and looks like the fee will be closer to Â£4-5 mil
		
Click to expand...

Played a full season in the Scottish Championship against teams Rangers easily rolled over and scored 20 goals. He scored only 7 goals in 32 appearances in the Premier League the next season, so yes, I'd say he was a failure. 

7 goals is a poor return for a striker of any team in the Premier League., Celtic had a defender who scored 5 goals in 22 games that same season.

A definite failure up here for sure, Salford City have taken a better striker than Waghorn from Aberdeen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Aberdeen v Burnley not on TV tonight, bit disappointing, BT showing the return leg!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Aberdeen v Burnley not on TV tonight, bit disappointing, BT showing the return leg!
		
Click to expand...

Be nice for the Burnley fans to see their team playing in Europe on colour tv.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Aberdeen v Burnley not on TV tonight, bit disappointing, BT showing the return leg!
		
Click to expand...

It's on Red Tv, sign up, will be shown in UK as now a sell-out.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Failed ? 41 goals in 78 appearances ? Then went on and did well at Ipswich as well and looks like the fee will be closer to Â£4-5 mil
		
Click to expand...

Failed at the top level, I'll grant you he did well in the lower leagues here and down there.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 26, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Failed at the top level, I'll grant you he did well in the lower leagues here and down there.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. 

Prior to joining Rangers he hadn't averaged one in five for clubs in England although has had a decent (not great) season for Ipswich. 

Says a lot about the barmy transfer market in England. All filters down from the bloated EPL where clubs have more money than sense.


----------



## Val (Jul 26, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Not really. 

Prior to joining Rangers he hadn't averaged one in five for clubs in England although has had a decent (not great) season for Ipswich. 

Says a lot about the barmy transfer market in England. All filters down from the bloated EPL where clubs have more money than sense.
		
Click to expand...

Correct :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2018)

Two wins and a draw tonight, nae bad for the Scots teams in Europe.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two wins and a draw tonight, nae bad for the Scots teams in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd be as positive about the results as you are. I'd say it's a very good result for Rangers, an OK result for Hibs and a result for Aberdeen that could go either way. Rangers winning away is obviously a good result. Hibs winning but conceding 2 away goals is one of those results that could come back to bite you. And as for the Aberdeen result I think Burnley would have accepted a draw with an away goal, knowing a 0-0 in the return leg will see them through.


----------



## drewster (Jul 27, 2018)

I see there was over 20,000 at Pittodrie last night. The place must have been jumping !! Great effort by their fans and i'm guessing BUrnley took their full allocation too ?


----------



## HughJars (Jul 27, 2018)

drewster said:



			I see there was over 20,000 at Pittodrie last night. The place must have been jumping !! Great effort by their fans and i'm guessing BUrnley took their full allocation too ?
		
Click to expand...

A sell out.


----------



## drewster (Jul 27, 2018)

HughJars said:



			A sell out.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see !!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2018)

drewster said:



			I see there was over 20,000 at Pittodrie last night. The place must have been jumping !! Great effort by their fans and i'm guessing BUrnley took their full allocation too ?
		
Click to expand...

1960 Burnley fans, hope they had a good time.
Decent game by the sounds of things.
Lapse in concentration by the otherwise outstanding centre halfs cost the Dons a late equaliser.
That young centre half looks like a great prospect.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow
The new Hearts CF Ikpeazu signed for a free from Cambridge must be worth Â£10m in the EPL after that performance v ICT.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2018)

Ashley running rings around the new Rangers board.
Â£500,000 costs awarded to him and he still has first dabs at any new kit contract.

They were also trying to land Lafferty from Hearts for Â£200,000 by paying on the drip.
Looks like they will not be able to afford him now as Hearts will hold out for at least Â£500,000.
Changed days eh!


----------



## IanM (Jul 31, 2018)

Good to see a signing from Aldershot seems to be able to cut it in the SPL! 

Done lots of research over the past few months... and I am please to be able to predict.... Celtic might be champs! :whoo:


----------



## HughJars (Jul 31, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow
The new Hearts CF Ikpeazu signed for a free from Cambridge must be worth Â£10m in the EPL after that performance v ICT.
		
Click to expand...

Well, after the Waghorn and Magennis fees, you'd not be far wrong.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2018)

IanM said:



			Good to see a signing from Aldershot seems to be able to cut it in the SPL!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how much money you can make off an undervalued player and a bit of decent coaching.


Keep him on your radar and see how much value is added in a couple of years.
Last two examples, De Vries and Sow moved on for big money.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Amazing how much money you can make off an undervalued player and a bit of decent coaching.


Keep him on your radar and see how much value is added in a couple of years.
Last two examples, De Vries and Sow moved on for big money.
		
Click to expand...

..and van Dijk seems to have been nurtured along quite nicely at Sellick


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

Burnley v Aberdeen on BT Sport 1 tomorrow night.

Should be a cracker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Amazing how much money you can make off an undervalued player and a bit of decent coaching.


Keep him on your radar and see how much value is added in a couple of years.
Last two examples, De Vries and Sow moved on for big money.
		
Click to expand...

Big money ? De Vries is at Celtic and certainly not big money and Sow went for Â£1 mil - not exactly big money 



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..and van Dijk seems to have been nurtured along quite nicely at Sellick
		
Click to expand...

You know Van Dijk left three years ago


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Big money ? De Vries is at Celtic and certainly not big money and Sow went for Â£1 mil - not exactly big money 



You know Van Dijk left three years ago
		
Click to expand...

yes I do - and Adam Rooney is 30


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Big money ? De Vries is at Celtic and certainly not big money and Sow went for Â£1 mil - not exactly big money 



You know Van Dijk left three years ago
		
Click to expand...

De Vries was at Hearts.....sold to Leicester for Â£1.5m then to Leeds for Â£1.3m a few years ago.

Your knowledge of Scottish football never ceases to amaze me.

Â£2.5m to a Scottish club is big money.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

IanM said:



			Good to see a signing from Aldershot seems to be able to cut it in the SPL! 

Done lots of research over the past few months... and I am please to be able to predict.... Celtic might be champs! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yea, and this year Man City might, once again, win the EPL by a much bigger margin than Celtic won the SPFL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			De Vries was at Hearts.....sold to Leicester for Â£1.5m then to Leeds for Â£1.3m a few years ago.

Your knowledge of Scottish football never ceases to amaze me.

Â£2.5m to a Scottish club is big money.
		
Click to expand...

There is also a De Vries at Celtic but then you know that - again itâ€™s not big money regardless and where has the Â£2.5 mil come from ? Again thatâ€™s not big money - you are talking League 1fees there 

Then again thatâ€™s the level I guess 

But then everyone knows you are trying your hardest to find something  comparable to the Prem


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2018)

The money in Scotland isn't even remotely comparable to England, Celtic just paid Â£9m for a 20 year old, the most they've ever paid for any player and the highest they've paid since 2001. That Â£9m is probably more than the rest of the teams in Scotland paid in transfer fees this summer combined


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

Tidy win for Celtic against Rosenburg in the Champions league.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is also a De Vries at Celtic but then you know that - again itâ€™s not big money regardless and where has the Â£2.5 mil come from ? Again thatâ€™s not big money - you are talking League 1fees there 

Then again thatâ€™s the level I guess 

But then everyone knows you are trying your hardest to find something  comparable to the Prem
		
Click to expand...

I think that you are just miffed because you started a thread to knock Scottish football and it seems to have backfired on you.

Tell you what, why don't you stop talking about how much money players cost and start talking about how skillful they are.
That would be novel as there appears to be lots of multi millionaires sitting on lots of benches in the EPL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think that you are just miffed because you started a thread to knock Scottish football and it seems to have backfired on you.

Tell you what, why don't you stop talking about how much money players cost and start talking about how skillful they are.
That would be novel as there appears to be lots of multi millionaires sitting on lots of benches in the EPL.
		
Click to expand...

Not miffed at all , nothing has back fired - it has got you scrambling around though trying to find comparables. 

Iâ€™m not sure what your last couple of paragraphs are meant to be about - yes clubs in the Prem have big squads because itâ€™s long season for them playing high intensity matches every single week - what makes that relevant to the Scottish League ? What exactly are you trying to compare this time ? 

But it was you that started going on about â€œbig money movesâ€ not me :thup:


----------



## HughJars (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			De Vries is at Celtic
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HughJars (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			yes clubs in the Prem have big squads because itâ€™s long season for them playing high intensity matches every single week - what makes that relevant to the Scottish League ?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
It took burnley 45 minutes to catch up to Aberdeen's "intensity" last week. paying players millions a year doesn't magically make them exponentially faster or stronger. Yes technically they are marginally better, because at the top level small margins count, but this is just another example of puff-chested English arrogance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

HughJars said:



			:rofl:
It took burnley 45 minutes to catch up to Aberdeen's "intensity" last week. paying players millions a year doesn't magically make them exponentially faster or stronger. Yes technically they are marginally better, because at the top level small margins count, but this is just another example of puff-chested English arrogance.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a Burnley with a lot of their players still returning from holiday about a week into pre season and still managed to get a draw. Over a season the reality is all bar one club in the Scottish Prem would be in the Championship at best - you can call it arrogance if you so wish. 

On the whole the more you spend on a player the better the player you are going to get - players cost lots of money because 99% of the time they are good enough to justify it - a number of times fees are inflated but then the whole market is 

But if you believe the level of football is close between the Scottish Prem and the English Prem then thatâ€™s your prerogative but it will be hard to justify it. The leagues best team struggles to get into the group stage of the CL - the teams in the Europa struggle to get into the group stage


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

drewster said:



			I see there was over 20,000 at Pittodrie last night. The place must have been jumping !! Great effort by their fans and i'm guessing BUrnley took their full allocation too ?
		
Click to expand...

Burnley brought a great traveling support. Better than 99% of the Scottish sides do.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			1960 Burnley fans, hope they had a good time.
Decent game by the sounds of things.
*Lapse in concentration by the otherwise outstanding centre halfs cost the Dons a late equaliser*.
That young centre half looks like a great prospect.
		
Click to expand...

A lucky bounce off of a centre half's shoulder is a lapse in concentration now?? Hardly. It was one of these things that 99% of the time wouldn't have been finished. Vokes finished with aplomb. Tremendous goal from the rub of the green. Did Burnley deserve a draw over 90 minutes, absolutely but Aberdeen put in a great performance.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			The money in Scotland isn't even remotely comparable to England, Celtic just paid Â£9m for a 20 year old, the most they've ever paid for any player and the highest they've paid since 2001. That Â£9m is probably more than the rest of the teams in Scotland paid in transfer fees this summer combined
		
Click to expand...

Aye combined over the last 3 years!


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that a Burnley with a lot of their players still returning from holiday about a week into pre season and still managed to get a draw. Over a season the reality is all bar one club in the Scottish Prem would be in the Championship at best - you can call it arrogance if you so wish. 

On the whole the more you spend on a player the better the player you are going to get - players cost lots of money because 99% of the time they are good enough to justify it - a number of times fees are inflated but then the whole market is 

But if you believe the level of football is close between the Scottish Prem and the English Prem then thatâ€™s your prerogative but it will be hard to justify it. *The leagues best team struggles to get into the group stage of the CL* - the teams in the Europa struggle to get into the group stage
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't. The reality is given the Scottish Champions now have to play 4 ties of home and away qualifiers there is always a chance of a banana skin and over the last 2 seasons have got there and will be favourites to get there again this year although AEK Athens will be a tough tie. It's also worth remembering that Celtic are playing some of these ties whilst some of their top players aren't available yet. Dedryck Boyata for example was in Belgiums world cup semi squad the same week Celtic played in a CL qualifier, thats just absurd on every level. Players like Rogic (Australia)and Lustig (Sweden) are only just back in training post World Cup and are straight into qualifiers without any pre-season.

As for Aberdeen getting a draw at home to Burnley, I'd say thats a decent result for Aberdeen and a poor result for Burnley and don't forget Aberdeen are still in pre-season too. Chances are Burnley will finish the job at home, it was always going to be tough against the PRemier LEague big boys.

Going back to your top paragraph, I find it crazy that people try to make comparisons on how well Scottish teams would do in the Premiership, the reality is it's incomparable and yes at current levels probably only Celtic would survive in the top flight. Now that being said if Scottish clubs were afforded the same riches as clubs in the Premiership whilst remaining in Scotland you will find clubs in the top half of the Scottish Premiership would be able to sign the calibre of player available to the top Premier League clubs therefore in turn would be competing to similar levels. It was happening frequently before Sky pumped money into Englands top flight. 

Whilst finances are unequal, it's a stupid comparison.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			It doesn't. The reality is given the Scottish Champions now have to play 4 ties of home and away qualifiers there is always a chance of a banana skin and over the last 2 seasons have got there and will be favourites to get there again this year although AEK Athens will be a tough tie. It's also worth remembering that Celtic are playing some of these ties whilst some of their top players aren't available yet. Dedryck Boyata for example was in Belgiums world cup semi squad the same week Celtic played in a CL qualifier, thats just absurd on every level. Players like Rogic (Australia)and Lustig (Sweden) are only just back in training post World Cup and are straight into qualifiers without any pre-season.

As for Aberdeen getting a draw at home to Burnley, I'd say thats a decent result for Aberdeen and a poor result for Burnley and don't forget Aberdeen are still in pre-season too. Chances are Burnley will finish the job at home, it was always going to be tough against the PRemier LEague big boys.

Going back to your top paragraph, I find it crazy that people try to make comparisons on how well Scottish teams would do in the Premiership, the reality is it's incomparable and yes at current levels probably only Celtic would survive in the top flight. Now that being said if Scottish clubs were afforded the same riches as clubs in the Premiership whilst remaining in Scotland you will find clubs in the top half of the Scottish Premiership would be able to sign the calibre of player available to the top Premier League clubs therefore in turn would be competing to similar levels. It was happening frequently before Sky pumped money into Englands top flight. 

Whilst finances are unequal, it's a stupid comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but even before the riches of the Prem the amount of players attracted to the Scottish league still on the whole werenâ€™t at the same level of the players who were attracted to the top Prem League clubs - there was the odd player and Celtic and Rangers would no doubt be able to grab the odd good player like Larsson or Laudrup etc but the top players in the Scottish league still look to move south even before the Prem - Aberdeenâ€™s great squad mid 80â€™s looked to move south , the top players at Celtic and Rangers looked to move south or to Italy etc. Rangers at one point were flooded with Money and bought out a lot of players at the end of the career for high wages and money. But I donâ€™t ever think even with the same money the same level of players would be attracted - when clubs like Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal have struggled at times to attract the same level as Chelsea etc then I donâ€™t see what would attract them tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Scotland has had a history of producing some of the games greatest footballers and managers punching way above their weight.
The money and the bright lights of England has unfortunately always been there.
Anyone comparing England to Scotland in terms of money is daft.
English Football has poached Scotlands best for years and some of the players have chased the money.
Now we have the PL there are even more Countries that canâ€™t compete, never mind Clubs.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but even before the riches of the Prem the amount of players attracted to the Scottish league still on the whole werenâ€™t at the same level of the players who were attracted to the top Prem League clubs - there was the odd player and Celtic and Rangers would no doubt be able to grab the odd good player like Larsson or Laudrup etc but the top players in the Scottish league still look to move south even before the Prem - Aberdeenâ€™s great squad mid 80â€™s looked to move south , the top players at Celtic and Rangers looked to move south or to Italy etc. Rangers at one point were flooded with Money and bought out a lot of players at the end of the career for high wages and money. But I donâ€™t ever think even with the same money the same level of players would be attracted - when clubs like Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal have struggled at times to attract the same level as Chelsea etc then I donâ€™t see what would attract them tbh
		
Click to expand...

Thats all nice and thought out, thanks for the history lesson though, it does however miss the point. 

If Celtic can offer you Champions league football and a wage better than Arsenal [or insert club just missing out on CL football every year] where are you going to go? I'm not for a minute suggesting players like Sanchez or Pogba would have went to Celtic ahead of Man U but when Suarez is moving from Ajax but having similar wages and CL football at Celtic over just a wage at Liverpool, I think we may have seen him in a Celtic shirt.....hypothetically.

 Remember, this is based on all things equal not what we have now.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2018)

To make like for like comparisons will be interesting to see how the former out of contract Burnley player who joined Rangers fairs this season.


I can't think of too many EPL high profile loanies to the SPFL who cut the mustard last year.
As a Jambo I was quite disappointed in Steven Naismith up till his last game when he seemed to gel with McLean. [formerly of the Saintees]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To make like for like comparisons will be interesting to see how the former out of contract Burnley player who joined Rangers fairs this season.


I can't think of too many EPL high profile loanies to the SPFL who cut the mustard last year.
As a Jambo I was quite disappointed in Steven Naismith up till his last game when he seemed to gel with McLean. [formerly of the Saintees]
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t recall many high profile loanies going to SPFL last season ? Can you name them please ( donâ€™t think you actually get â€œHigh Profile Loaniesâ€) 

Naismith was actually from the EFL - just to make sure you donâ€™t get confused between the two


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2018)

https://spfl.co.uk/

Kicks off this weekend.

Aberdeen v Gers this week and Celtic v Hearts the following week.
Could be an interesting start to the season.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To make like for like comparisons will be interesting to see how the former out of contract Burnley player who joined Rangers fairs this season.


I can't think of too many EPL high profile loanies to the SPFL who cut the mustard last year.
As a Jambo I was quite disappointed in Steven Naismith up till his last game when he seemed to gel with McLean. [formerly of the Saintees]
		
Click to expand...

The only high profile loanee from the EPL last year (and even then he won't break into the City team) was Patrick Roberts and he had most of the season injured


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

What an equalizer from Ferguson, that was superb, hell of a way to get your first goal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What an equalizer from Ferguson, that was superb, hell of a way to get your first goal.
		
Click to expand...

Burnley goal was pretty special too...â€¦.after a dull as ditchwater first 20 mins it looks like we have game on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Burnley goal was pretty special too...â€¦.after a dull as ditchwater first 20 mins it looks like we have game on.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly do have a game on!
Thought the Aberdeen keeper went to ground too early for the Burnley goal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2018)

Hibs and Rangers through....just need Aberdeen for the treble.
Great quality last 70 mins, into ET, shame that one team must lose.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Thats all nice and thought out, *thanks for the history lesson though*, it does however miss the point.
		
Click to expand...

Most of which is pretty inaccurate and shows a lack of knowledge tbh, albeit is very much the sort of attitude that fosters the "ABE" mentality from those who are so minded :thup:

Aberdeen winning this tie would have been a massive shock but we've done pretty well over the two legs.  Burnley have today made bids for 2 players totalling Â£29m, we probably haven't spent that much on transfer fees in our history :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Fair result in the end, but Burnley made to work for it, Aberdeen fans never stopped all match, great support.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Great effort.

Was never a penalty but Burnley certainly shaded it. Got the breaks when required but Aberdeen lost two sloppy goals tonight.

Ferguson's first ever senior goal, if he plays for another 18 years I doubt he'll score a better one!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2018)

Well done Burnley, good sporting contest, 
The kind of football match I enjoy watching but rarely see.
Nae Tippy Pappy stuff there.:lol:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done Burnley, good sporting contest, 
The kind of football match I enjoy watching but rarely see.
Nae Tippy Pappy stuff there.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

You'll never get tippy tappy with Levein either. Just thug football. Horrible man, horrible football team to watch.


----------



## casuk (Aug 3, 2018)

Val said:



			The only high profile loanee from the EPL last year (and even then he won't break into the City team) was Patrick Roberts and he had most of the season injured
		
Click to expand...

Massonda (Chelsea to Celtic) who was a complete failure


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You'll never get tippy tappy with Levein either. Just thug football. Horrible man, horrible football team to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Although the 5-0 win at ICT was quite easy on the eye. Four superb goals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

Burnley team cost around Â£50m to put together.
Aberdeen team cost around Â£100,000. [mostly free transfers and Loans]


Staggering really.......who does all that money go to.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

I take it the fighting and stabbings at Ibrox last night was Croatians or England fans looking for trouble


----------



## casuk (Aug 3, 2018)

It Wiz Chelsea fans that's the usual excuse


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

casuk said:



			Massonda (Chelsea to Celtic) who was a complete failure
		
Click to expand...

The Man City lad at Hearts looked a decent player but he did not stand from the rest of his team mates.


----------



## casuk (Aug 3, 2018)

Forgot the Hibs player too Barker I think he was a man city loane too done quite well


----------



## HughJars (Aug 3, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Most of which is pretty inaccurate and shows a lack of knowledge tbh, albeit is very much the sort of attitude that fosters the "ABE" mentality from those who are so minded :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aye, it's the arrogance founded on a total lack of knowledge of the subject that grates the most.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I take it the fighting and stabbings at Ibrox last night was Croatians or England fans looking for trouble 

Click to expand...

They're actually blaming the green brigade. :rofl:

Still, 40+ years after the term was coined, rampaging sevconians still rampage it seems


----------



## casuk (Aug 3, 2018)

HughJars said:



			They're actually blaming the green brigade. :rofl:

Still, 40+ years after the term was coined, rampaging sevconians still rampage it seems
		
Click to expand...

Read that this morning it's all Timmy's fault, the common denominator with crowd trouble is they are always involved and it's always someone else's fault


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2018)

James Maddison has done alright for himself since being loaned to Aberdeen. Danny Ward was fantastic at Aberdeen and also since earned a 12 million move.

For a wee fishing port Aberdeen haven't done too badly at all over the years. 

:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2018)

Good to see the two police chiefs of Burnley and Aberdeen thanking each others forces and both sets of supporters and clubs for the trouble free home and away games.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2018)

wit on earth has happened to the 'infamous' Aberdeen casuals...they were - em - in their day


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see the two police chiefs of Burnley and Aberdeen thanking each others forces and both sets of supporters and clubs for the trouble free home and away games.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Did they have grounds to expect anything different...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Why? Did they have grounds to expect anything different...
		
Click to expand...

Always a fear when Scots teams play English ones.
To be fair there is only one team in Scotland where that probably applies these days.

Not so sure about England, are Millwall/Leeds still a pain ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2018)

Jambos top of the league. 9 goals in the last two games.

The 'natural order' has been restored. :lol:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not so sure about England, are Millwall/Leeds still a pain ?
		
Click to expand...


Millwall has been gentrified...


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Relieved to see my team get a late draw at home to Rangers after a poor performance.

Morelos sent off after 12 minutes and 6 minutes injury time added at end (when they were winning 1-0) has the Gers conspiracy theorists out en mass already about bias/ cheating/corrupt officials and SPFL. Is getting a bit sad. What about when they won 9 in a row......were they held back by the same corrupt officials then?.....thought not.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Might aswell just give Celtic the title now. 
What is the point? Zzzzzzzz


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might aswell just give Celtic the title now. 
What is the point? Zzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Given thread's title your post is plain trolling........and rude.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might aswell just give Celtic the title now. 
What is the point? Zzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Really, 9 points difference last year with the second place team losing around 20 points to winners and third placed sides.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Given thread's title your post is plain trolling........and rude.
		
Click to expand...

And factual ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Just a waste of everyoneâ€™s time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And factual ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Just a waste of everyoneâ€™s time.
		
Click to expand...

So by your strange logic Man City winning the EPL by 21 [ yes...twenty one] points makes the EPL nearly three times a waste of everyone's time.


Looks like it will be an Edinburgh first and second in the League this week.

Hibees giving Motherwell a bit of a doing ATM.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So by your strange logic Man City winning the EPL by 21 [ yes...twenty one] points makes the EPL nearly three times a waste of everyone's time.

Click to expand...

Ah! but apparently we are all absolutely enthralled by events in the EPL.

Except I am an English football fan who finds the EPL to be of little interest and it's bloated self importance has IMO been detrimental to football throughout  Great Britain. (Northern Ireland has always been a different case)


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And factual ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Just a waste of everyoneâ€™s time.
		
Click to expand...

Probable yes, factual no.

Why comment if the thread/topic is of no interest and a waste of everyone's time? Are you saying the same for Bundesliga, SerieA, Ligue1 too? All a waste of everyone's time as the winner is very predictable? Looking at Charity Shield Man City will walk the EPL again so they're just a waste of time too? 

Did you have a 0.1 today?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So by your strange logic Man City winning the EPL by 21 [ yes...twenty one] points makes the EPL nearly three times a waste of everyone's time.


Looks like it will be an Edinburgh first and second in the League this week.

Hibees giving Motherwell a bit of a doing ATM.
		
Click to expand...

Who won the title the season before?&#129300;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who won the title the season before?&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

And  who won the EPL the year before?

Answer: I don't know and what's more I'm not bothered. 

If it keeps you happy just keep on watching Match of the Day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Not really sure what the problem is. 
Is it that Iâ€™ve spoilt it for you by telling you that Celtic will definitely win the title?

Itâ€™s a complete bore fest.
Just like the standard of football.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really sure what the problem is. 
Is it that Iâ€™ve spoilt it for you by telling you that Celtic will definitely win the title?

Itâ€™s a complete bore fest.
Just like the standard of football.
		
Click to expand...

How would you know?

How much SPL football do you see?

No wonder the Scots on here get a little "chippy" at times when they have to read ill informed  guff like your posts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who won the title the season before?ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Haven't a clue...â€¦ was it Leincester or was that the rugby.

Yesterdays gone oh yesterdays gone.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Relieved to see my team get a late draw at home to Rangers after a poor performance.

Morelos sent off after 12 minutes and 6 minutes injury time added at end (when they were winning 1-0) has the Gers conspiracy theorists out en mass already about bias/ cheating/corrupt officials and SPFL. Is getting a bit sad. What about when they won 9 in a row......were they held back by the same corrupt officials then?.....thought not.
		
Click to expand...

It would seem that the only (and obvious) consistency about all of this is that (certain) Scots seem to see conspiracies wherever something goes wrong! Nothing to do with having an idiot sent off after 12 minutes of course!

Celtic will still win the title - by miles again - and Rangers and Aberdeen will compete for 2nd. My pick is that Rangers will win that race.

But the football is still pretty low quality - imo of course!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really sure what the problem is. 
Is it that Iâ€™ve spoilt it for you by telling you that Celtic will definitely win the title?

Itâ€™s a complete bore fest.
Just like the standard of football.
		
Click to expand...

So Aberdeen took Burnley to extra time after 2-2 over 180 minutes last week or two. Standard is ok, wasn't boring for any of the fans either, looked like a good exciting tie that could've gone either way. But troll away.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

The Rangers v Aberdeen game certainly looked low quality.
Aberdeen one shot on target one goal.
Rangers three shots on target no goals [one penalty].
Didn't watch the game.

Pundits are saying Aberdeen looked knackered after their draw and extra time game with Burnley.

I think the Scots pundits have got some kind of a bet going to see how many times they can call the Rangers manager Steven Gerrard with the French pronounced version of Gerrrraaadard


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So Aberdeen took Burnley to extra time after 2-2 over 180 minutes last week or two. Standard is ok, wasn't boring for any of the fans either, looked like a good exciting tie that could've gone either way. But troll away.
		
Click to expand...

Wow I stand corrected &#128514;


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			It would seem that the only (and obvious) consistency about all of this is that (certain) Scots seem to see conspiracies wherever something goes wrong! Nothing to do with having an idiot sent off after 12 minutes of course!

Celtic will still win the title - by miles again - and Rangers and Aberdeen will compete for 2nd. My pick is that Rangers will win that race.

But the football is still pretty low quality - imo of course!
		
Click to expand...

The football is low quality but at least it's not overhyped. I'm under no illusion at how bad Scottish Football is on the grand scale of things but it is what it is. Aberdeen were absolutely dire today, a gruelling game midweek and a makeshift back line yet Sevco didn't trouble them. 

Today's game on Sky TV did nothing and I mean nothing to enhance the reputation of Scottish Football as it was a horrendous game of football to watch. An assault on your eyes.

I also agree that Celtic will win the league again this year but its hardly an achievement given their resources compared to the rest so the arrogance of posts from Pin seeker really have no bearing on the argument.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			It would seem that the only (and obvious) consistency about all of this is that (certain) Scots seem to see conspiracies wherever something goes wrong! *Nothing to do with having an idiot sent off after 12 minutes of course*!

Celtic will still win the title - by miles again - and Rangers and Aberdeen will compete for 2nd. My pick is that Rangers will win that race.

But the football is still pretty low quality - imo of course!
		
Click to expand...

It was a harsh sending off, the centre half barged into the player off the ball and he reacted. IMO he was provoked and shouldnâ€™t have been sent off.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a harsh sending off, the centre half barged into the player off the ball and he reacted. IMO he was provoked and shouldnâ€™t have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...


That's like saying Cantona shouldn't have reacted to the fans!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That's like saying Cantona shouldn't have reacted to the fans!!!
		
Click to expand...

No itâ€™s not, itâ€™s not even remotely close Crawfy.

If that centre half doesnâ€™t barge into him, he stays on the pitch.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No itâ€™s not, itâ€™s not even remotely close Crawfy.

If that centre half doesnâ€™t barge into him, he stays on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

And if he doesn't lash out he stays on the pitch. Soft or not its a red card all day long.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			And if he doesn't lash out he stays on the pitch. Soft or not its a red card all day long.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s ok for players to go round barging into opponents off the ball?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			So itâ€™s ok for players to go round barging into opponents off the ball?
		
Click to expand...

You've lost the argument, football is a physical game. The striker was stupid and the red card was within the laws of the game. He walks all day long. Straight red and the referee called it 100% spot on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You've lost the argument, football is a physical game. The striker was stupid and the red card was within the laws of the game. He walks all day long. Straight red and the referee called it 100% spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Give over Crawford, You canâ€™t even tackle like that near the ball these days without a foul being given, never mind off the ball.


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2018)

Never a red IMO but Morelos gave the ref a decision to make, some will give red some will give yellow or nothing.

Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			Never a red IMO but Morelos gave the ref a decision to make, some will give red some will give yellow or nothing.

Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years
		
Click to expand...

Saw the script of what he said...â€¦.pretty poor form really.
He is not going to make too many friends up here with that sort of guff.

Three shots on target in 96 minutes that is what his Rangers team had, Blimey 'O Riley.

Fair play to them for sticking in with 10 men and nearly winning the game, but please don't start kidding us on they are suddenly a bunch of star players.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			Never a red IMO but Morelos gave the ref a decision to make, some will give red some will give yellow or nothing.

Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years
		
Click to expand...

It was priceless. 

Aberdeen are not in Sevco class, despite them also not having a shot on target all day.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a harsh sending off, the centre half barged into the player off the ball and he reacted. IMO he was provoked and shouldnâ€™t have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall any part of The Laws where 'provocation' is an excuse for violent conduct!

It was the (idiotic) reaction that cost the red card!

In lieu of VAR, the CH (McKenna) will almost certainly be dealt with by the Disciplinary Tribunal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			Never a red IMO but Morelos gave the ref a decision to make, some will give red some will give yellow or nothing.

Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years
		
Click to expand...

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-class-above-aberdeen-after-draw-at-pittodrie

This is the interview

Seems itâ€™s a manager trying to boost his players after what i suspect was a deflating equaliser


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			Never a red IMO but Morelos gave the ref a decision to make, some will give red some will give yellow or nothing.

Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years
		
Click to expand...

He did, no need really, after only one drawn game too. Expected a bit more of him tbh. Wouldn't get that from Rodgers. Trying to win over the fans I expect many of whom have a siege mentality and chips on shoulders about perceived treatment after their self-induced financial demise a few years ago.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I can't recall any part of The Laws where 'provocation' is an excuse for violent conduct!

It was the (idiotic) reaction that cost the red card!

In lieu of VAR, the CH (McKenna) will almost certainly be dealt with by the Disciplinary Tribunal!
		
Click to expand...

I never said there was rules for provocation!!

McKenna committed a foul *off the ball * Morelos reacted and was sent off. At most itâ€™s a yellow card each and maybe the outcome is different.  Had Morelos fell to the floor would McKenna have been sent off?? I very much doubt it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-class-above-aberdeen-after-draw-at-pittodrie

This is the interview

Seems itâ€™s a manager trying to boost his players after what i suspect was a deflating equaliser
		
Click to expand...

Unless thereâ€™s another interview, I canâ€™t see what heâ€™s said thatâ€™s scathing. I took it as he thought Rangers were a class above Aberdeen on the pitch today,  watching most of the game I thought Rangers were much better today.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			...
Haven't heard it yet but I believe Gerrard gave a classless post match interview, very scathing on Aberdeen saying the aren't in Rangers class and that Rangers have been hard done by with the referees for years
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it and certainly would not agree with the above description!

'Rangers are a class above' was the (obviously biased) statement/opinion. Nothing about being hard done by.... ! Someone (not you Val) trying to invent a story?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 5, 2018)

Settle an argument...

Stevie G mentioned the word provokion (sp) in his interview in relation to red card...is that even a word?

Well done rangers for snatching a draw from a certain win.

Also felt SG came across very poorly in post match interview. 

What about the mighty Ayr Utd? Flying start from the Honest Men who won promotion last season and have started with 3 points against Partick Thistle. They also helped me with my Ayrshire double along with Kilmarnock.

First and probably only coupon win of the season :rofl: 

Is discussion on lower tier Scottish football allowed thread or is it just a thread to lets others show their lack of knowledge within the Scottish top tier?

Celtic have a Champions League game to get ready for on Wednesday evening and I bet loads of English clubs would love to be able to say that. Reckon it may be closer than last season but they should be ok for 8 in a row.

In my humble opinion Scottish football is doing ok although I would like to see more young Scottish players given the chance in the Senior game. Junior game get record crowds and I spent the weekend watching my 10 year old lad playing in The Land O Burns Football Festival. Hundreds of kids and coaches all enjoying football. 

On a side note anyone know...

How many different english clubs have qualified for the Champions League since updated format?

The number of clubs who only made it to qualifiers before getting knocked out (be interested to see spread of clubs)

And number of those knocked out in groups/knockout stages? 

Is it the same few clubs year in year out?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

I think itâ€™s ten English Clubs that have qualified for the CL 

Man Utd
Man City
Liverpool
Chelsea
Arsenal
Leeds
Newcastle
Spurs
Leicester 
Everton

With only Everton the team who havenâ€™t made the CL group stages 

Think all the others have made it into the KO stages from the group stages


----------



## Simbo (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			The football is low quality but at least it's not overhyped. I'm under no illusion at how bad Scottish Football is on the grand scale of things but it is what it is. Aberdeen were absolutely dire today, a gruelling game midweek and a makeshift back line yet Sevco didn't trouble them. 

Today's game on Sky TV did nothing and I mean nothing to enhance the reputation of Scottish Football as it was a horrendous game of football to watch. An assault on your eyes.

I also agree that Celtic will win the league again this year but its hardly an achievement given their resources compared to the rest so the arrogance of posts from Pin seeker really have no bearing on the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers played a European game on Thursday night aswell, todayâ€™s game was no worse than 90% of the games at the World Cup. 
Morelos was a soft red, he shouldnâ€™t have reacted under provocation but the linesman should have pulled the 2 blatant shoulder charges on him aswell. Petulant kick no doubt but a harsh red. No booking for the penalty offender or for Stevie who crashed into the back of jack.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			It was priceless. 

Aberdeen are not in Sevco class, despite them also not having a shot on target all day.
		
Click to expand...


Get your facts right Aberdeen had 1 shot on target in 96 minutes against a 10 man team. rangers had 3. When youâ€™re down to 10 men and 1-0 up youâ€™re digging in and trying to defend. Mcinnes said in his interview if the game had gone 10 minutes longer Aberdeen would have scored again. He played 82 minutes against 10 men and couldnâ€™t get more than one shot on target.


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Just watched it and certainly would not agree with the above description!

'Rangers are a class above' was the (obviously biased) statement/opinion. Nothing about being hard done by.... ! Someone (not you Val) trying to invent a story?
		
Click to expand...

On what basis does a team become a class above another after one drawn game with them despite finishing behind them in the league the season previous. If he said this in January then no one would bar an eyelid.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Rangers played a European game on Thursday night aswell, todayâ€™s game was no worse than 90% of the games at the World Cup. 
Morelos was a soft red, he shouldnâ€™t have reacted under provocation but the linesman should have pulled the 2 blatant shoulder charges on him aswell. Petulant kick no doubt but a harsh red. No booking for the penalty offender or for Stevie who crashed into the back of jack.
		
Click to expand...

May into Jack. What a typical Sevconian statement, you mean when Jack made a back for May to go over him. 

Away and pay your bills and give us all peace.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 5, 2018)

Fairly predictable bitter reply


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

Well I guess it didnâ€™t take long for the thread to degenerate into the â€œSevcoâ€ nonsense

I constantly check the league table and the results and in the UEFA website and then the European draws and Iâ€™m still to see this team appear called Sevco - I do see Glasgow Rangers there though - so maybe time to stop all the nonsense at least on here


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s ten English Clubs that have qualified for the CL 

Man Utd
Man City
Liverpool
Chelsea
Arsenal
Leeds
Newcastle
Spurs
Leicester 
Everton

With only Everton the team who havenâ€™t made the CL group stages 

Think all the others have made it into the KO stages from the group stages
		
Click to expand...

Top fishing PhilðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User62651 (Aug 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess it didnâ€™t take long for the thread to degenerate into the â€œSevcoâ€ nonsense

I constantly check the league table and the results and in the UEFA website and then the European draws and Iâ€™m still to see this team appear called Sevco - I do see Glasgow Rangers there though - so maybe time to stop all the nonsense at least on here
		
Click to expand...

Wont see Glasgow in the name of Rangers football club. Common mistake. Like saying Turin Juventus.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2018)

Val said:



			On what basis does a team become a class above another after one drawn game with them *despite finishing behind them in the league the season previous*. If he said this in January then no one would bar an eyelid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not actually taking a view! Simply stating what Gerrard stated in the interview. 

Though perhaps getting that result with 10 against 11 might give him encouragement! Oh, and it's also simply poat-game interview-speak, so pretty much managerial bull!

If my memory serves me correctly, Gerrard wasn't involved with Rangers last year!

Oh. And just to spice it up slightly - as if a Scottish Football needs it - do you fancy a small wager? I'll wager a tenner that Rangers finish higher than Aberdeen this season! And I've no real allegiance, save disliking the dominance of Celtic. I perhaps have historic allegiance to Hearts (though not through the 'of mid-Lithuania' era) but follow, if not suport, Hibs, Rangers and Aberdeen for various reasons!


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I'm not actually taking a view! Simply stating what Gerrard stated in the interview. 

Though perhaps getting that result with 10 against 11 might give him encouragement! Oh, and it's also simply poat-game interview-speak, so pretty much managerial bull!

If my memory serves me correctly, Gerrard wasn't involved with Rangers last year!

Oh. And just to spice it up slightly - as if a Scottish Football needs it - do you fancy a small wager? I'll wager a tenner that Rangers finish higher than Aberdeen this season! And I've no real allegiance, save disliking the dominance of Celtic. I perhaps have historic allegiance to Hearts (though not through the 'of mid-Lithuania' era) but follow, if not suport, Hibs, Rangers and Aberdeen for various reasons!
		
Click to expand...

Your barking up the wrong tree with your bet, I also think Rangers will finish above Aberdeen.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2018)

Farneyman said:



			Settle an argument...

Stevie G mentioned the word provokion (sp) in his interview in relation to red card...is that even a word?

Well done rangers for snatching a draw from a certain win.

Also felt SG came across very poorly in post match interview. 

What about the mighty Ayr Utd? Flying start from the Honest Men who won promotion last season and have started with 3 points against Partick Thistle. They also helped me with my Ayrshire double along with Kilmarnock.

First and probably only coupon win of the season :rofl: 

Is discussion on lower tier Scottish football allowed thread or is it just a thread to lets others show their lack of knowledge within the Scottish top tier?

Celtic have a Champions League game to get ready for on Wednesday evening and I bet loads of English clubs would love to be able to say that. Reckon it may be closer than last season but they should be ok for 8 in a row.

In my humble opinion Scottish football is doing ok although I would like to see more young Scottish players given the chance in the Senior game. Junior game get record crowds and I spent the weekend watching my 10 year old lad playing in The Land O Burns Football Festival. Hundreds of kids and coaches all enjoying football. 

On a side note anyone know...

How many different english clubs have qualified for the Champions League since updated format?

The number of clubs who only made it to qualifiers before getting knocked out (be interested to see spread of clubs)

And number of those knocked out in groups/knockout stages? 

Is it the same few clubs year in year out?
		
Click to expand...

It was the Scotland Cup at Rozelle.
The Land of Burns is played at The Old Racecourse earlier in the year.

Watched my 12 year old  Grandson play on Saturday, his team convincingly won both games and went out in the second finals today [whatever that was, think it was 3rd/4th playoff].


With you on Ayr United, they are on a right roll. Hope they don't sell Shankland.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was the Scotland Cup at Rozelle.
The Land of Burns is played at The Old Racecourse earlier in the year.

Watched my 12 year old  Grandson play on Saturday, his team convincingly won both games and went out in the second finals today [whatever that was, think it was 3rd/4th playoff].


With you on Ayr United, they are on a right roll. Hope they don't sell Shankland.
		
Click to expand...

Must be giving out the same medals for both then...the one he got has Scotland Cup and Land O Burns Festival on it???

Is it the same organisers for both?


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Just watched it and certainly would not agree with the above description!

'Rangers are a class above' was the (obviously biased) statement/opinion. Nothing about being hard done by.... ! Someone (not you Val) trying to invent a story?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you caught an edited version. All the press today seem to support that he had a rant about it (even to the point of quoting him saying he believes its been happening to Rangers for years!) It's unbelievable that he could entertain that notion

Outside the _chance _of seeing an old firm game I'd question if he's _ever _seen Rangers play domestic football before he got involved, he simply cannot have if he's prepared to spout that nonsense. 

It sounds like his indoctrination into the world of the _old firm_ was pretty successful (many never appear to regain their objective view even after leaving)


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2018)

I worked in Glasgow for 2 years starting in 1999......lovely folk, until the "Old Firm" chat started.  Then it turned nasty very quickly.  Put me right off   Funny thing is, that they need each other or there's no point.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			Maybe you caught an edited version. All the press today seem to support that he had a rant about it (even to the point of quoting him saying he believes its been happening to Rangers for years!) It's unbelievable that he could entertain that notion

Outside the _chance _of seeing an old firm game I'd question if he's _ever _seen Rangers play domestic football before he got involved, he simply cannot have if he's prepared to spout that nonsense. 

It sounds like his indoctrination into the world of the _old firm_ was pretty successful (many never appear to regain their objective view even after leaving)
		
Click to expand...

Gerrard blowing bubbles with the 'referees are against us' guff. Do you really think that he could quote some specific instances..naw.
Non Old firm fans well know that referees are generally intimidated and influenced by OF home crowds.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

Farneyman said:



			Must be giving out the same medals for both then...the one he got has Scotland Cup and Land O Burns Festival on it???

Is it the same organisers for both?
		
Click to expand...


I think it used to be, not sure if it still is.

Great event though, I could not get over the size of the crowds and the number of teams and pitches.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			How would you know?

How much SPL football do you see?

No wonder the Scots on here get a little "chippy" at times when they have to read ill informed  guff like your posts.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			I worked in Glasgow for 2 years starting in 1999......lovely folk, until the "Old Firm" chat started.  Then it turned nasty very quickly.  Put me right off   Funny thing is, that they need each other or there's no point.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you're entirely correct. When the cheats got caught and could no longer pay their bills the attendances at the rest of the SPL grounds increased.


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2018)

As a Southerner with no axe to grind at all

1) I didnt know "other" attendences increased.... why was that?

2) Commercially, a competitive Old Firm game must be easier to sell than absolutely any other game in Scotland.  By some distance.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might aswell just give Celtic the title now. 
What is the point? Zzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

**** off eh


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And factual ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Just a waste of everyoneâ€™s time.
		
Click to expand...

also, **** off eh (especially considering Sky Sports News have virtually given Man City the guffy title after winning a friendly)


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a harsh sending off, the centre half barged into the player off the ball and he reacted. IMO he was provoked and shouldnâ€™t have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...

Provocation is no defence, and when even died in the wool huns like Kris Boyd say it's standard practice and you have to man up, it puts Morelos' actions in context. 

For me it's still soft, but letter of the law he goes. Of more concern was missing the offside in the lead up to the penalty. Not even discussed on SKY, at least Michael Stewart highlighted on sportscene.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			In lieu of VAR, the CH (McKenna) will almost certainly be dealt with by the Disciplinary Tribunal!
		
Click to expand...

erm what?  :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			As a Southerner with no axe to grind at all

1) I didnt know "other" attendences increased.... why was that?

2) Commercially, a competitive Old Firm game must be easier to sell than absolutely any other game in Scotland.  By some distance.
		
Click to expand...

1] You should scroll back to your previous post for the obvious answer to that.

2] The OF game has the same influence on Scotland as a Liverpool v Everton game has in England. It's just another game that, outside of the city, has very little or a passing interest.


Can't understand how so many English footy fans on here seem to be so obsessed with the Scottish game.

We are doing fine thanks, clubs, fans, stadiums and interest in the game is on a upwardly sustainable trend.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess it didnâ€™t take long for the thread to degenerate into the â€œSevcoâ€ nonsense

I constantly check the league table and the results and in the UEFA website and then the European draws and Iâ€™m still to see this team appear called Sevco - *I do see Glasgow Rangers* there though - so maybe time to stop all the nonsense at least on here
		
Click to expand...

I can 100% guarantee you dont


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			1) I didnt know "other" attendences increased.... why was that?
		
Click to expand...

The league and cups became very competitive, with Celtic hoarding their cash after the liquidation of Rangers, they slipped back to the pack before Rodgers arrival. It was all very exciting again. :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			1] Can't understand how so many English footy fans on here seem to be so obsessed with the Scottish game.

We are doing fine thanks, clubs, fans, stadiums and interest in the game is on a upwardly sustainable trend.
		
Click to expand...

Probably no different to some of you piping up on the PL or World Cup threads.
Some of us enjoy football for the game itself and are quite capable of watching it as a nuetral, regardless of teams or the country itâ€™s played in.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sadly looks like another easy win for Celtic this season. 

Aberdeen have done very well to be so consistent over the past few years and finish 2nd. Would be surprised if they manage this again. 

Rangers certainly look improved, but ultimately do not have the players to challenge Celtic. They also don't have the money and this would be a bigger concern for Rangers fans. The fact they are starting the season with Morelos as their best centre forward tells you all you need to know. 2 points dropped already and Gerard will find out quickly that you can't afford to do that as even with a good second place, people will not be happy. 

Interesting to see what Hearts do. Levein gets plenty of criticism, but he's no mug and has a lot of decent young players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

HughJars said:



			I can 100% guarantee you dont
		
Click to expand...

Apologies just â€œRangers FCâ€ - certainly no â€œSevcoâ€

Rangers had financial issues , they were punished and then worked their way back up whilst also boosting clubs on their way up through the leagues 

Rangers have no doubt also helped the finances of the clubs below the Scottish Prem 

All the stuff against them right now seems born of bitterness


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Sadly looks like another easy win for Celtic this season. 

Aberdeen have done very well to be so consistent over the past few years and finish 2nd. Would be surprised if they manage this again. 

Rangers certainly look improved, but ultimately do not have the players to challenge Celtic. They also don't have the money and this would be a bigger concern for Rangers fans. The fact they are starting the season with Morelos as their best centre forward tells you all you need to know. 2 points dropped already and Gerard will find out quickly that you can't afford to do that as even with a good second place, people will not be happy. 

Interesting to see what Hearts do. Levein gets plenty of criticism, but he's no mug and has a lot of decent young players.
		
Click to expand...

I think Edinburgh Hibs will be the surprise packet....Lennon is some manager when he gets the bit between his teeth.

Hearts fans already saying that the next game against Celtic will be a title decider...â€¦â€¦.'oh the banter'.


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Can't understand how so many English footy fans on here seem to be so obsessed with the Scottish game.

We are doing fine thanks, clubs, fans, stadiums and interest in the game is on a upwardly sustainable trend.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how particaption is discussion could be labelled "obsession?"  If it was ignored, presumably you'd call it "English arrogance?"  

I guess "doing fine" depends on your definition.


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apologies just â€œRangers FCâ€ - certainly no â€œSevcoâ€

Rangers had financial issues , they were punished and then worked their way back up whilst also boosting clubs on their way up through the leagues 

Rangers have no doubt also helped the finances of the clubs below the Scottish Prem 

All the stuff against them right now seems born of bitterness
		
Click to expand...

Just to point out they weren't 'punished & then worked their way back up'. They went into liquidation and the football club needed to apply to join the league and were accepted and worked their way up over several years. No relegation, no demotion, no punishment

(and its mostly their failure to accept this due process happening to them that can easily lead to opinions you might mistake for bitterness)


----------



## casuk (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apologies just â€œRangers FCâ€ - certainly no â€œSevcoâ€

Rangers had financial issues , they were punished and then worked their way back up whilst also boosting clubs on their way up through the leagues 

Rangers have no doubt also helped the finances of the clubs below the Scottish Prem 

All the stuff against them right now seems born of bitterness
		
Click to expand...

Rangers actually went into liquidation they were not punished they had to start again as a newco and bought the assets ie Ibrox, Murray park for 5.5m, a new company called sevco 588 was set up for transfare of assets  then changed to sevco then to the rangers international football club and started in the third division even though they didn't meet the criteria hence the secretive 5 way agreement, yes they put some money into the part time leagues they were involved, and also ripped off every member involved in Scottish football for over 12 years 
Its not bitterness it was fraud that no one has been held responsible for


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2018)

Gerrardâ€™s only been in the job 2mins & he thinks the worlds against em. 
Poor us ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## AMcC (Aug 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			With you on Ayr United, they are on a right roll. Hope they don't sell Shankland.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently on his way to Dundee


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

AMcC said:



			Apparently on his way to Dundee
		
Click to expand...

Would be a bargain for Dundee and a sore loss for Ayr


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s ten English Clubs that have qualified for the CL .......

.......... Think all the others have made it into the KO stages from the group stages
		
Click to expand...

Taking all historical stats aside, here is a real stat that is absolutely shock for the so called "champions" league........

........apparently, 21 of the 26 automatic qualifiers come from just 6 leagues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

Val said:



			Taking all historical stats aside, here is a real stat that is absolutely shock for the so called "champions" league........

........apparently, 21 of the 26 automatic qualifiers come from just 6 leagues.
		
Click to expand...

The clubs are the ones with the control unfortunately- the changes in the CL always stem from the big clubs because the threat is always there for the breakaway European league and the money going with them - and I suspect itâ€™s only going to get worse - the telly companies pay the money to show the big clubs because people especially in the Far East only want to see the likes of Barcelona play Bayern etc - they donâ€™t care about Maribor against ludogrets


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apologies just â€œRangers FCâ€ - certainly no â€œSevcoâ€

Rangers had financial issues , they were punished and then worked their way back up whilst also boosting clubs on their way up through the leagues 

Rangers have no doubt also helped the finances of the clubs below the Scottish Prem 

All the stuff against them right now seems born of bitterness
		
Click to expand...

Phil, dont be dragged into the hype spouted by some Rangers fans.

They weren't punished, if anything the league did them a favour and let them back in at the bottom, something they didnt do for Airdrie when they went bust and re-formed as a newco.

There is no bitterness towards Rangers, in fact there is more bitterness from a section of the Rangers support about their perceived unfair treatment. 

Lets move away from this subject and focus on results etc, the Rangers thing has been done to death everywhere and needs to just die ................... a bit like..... never mind


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The clubs are the ones with the control unfortunately- the changes in the CL always stem from the big clubs because the threat is always there for the breakaway European league and the money going with them - and I suspect itâ€™s only going to get worse - the telly companies pay the money to show the big clubs because people especially in the Far East only want to see the likes of Barcelona play Bayern etc - they donâ€™t care about Maribor against ludogrets
		
Click to expand...

It's already changed, past Champions Cup winners (Ajax who are 4 times winners and Celtic) are being punished because of the perceived lack of viewing figures which in turn is starving them from much needed revenue in comparison to those more populated nations who have rich TV deals anyway.

Champions League my arse, best changing it to the big nations league with additions.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

Val said:



			Taking all historical stats aside, here is a real stat that is absolutely shock for the so called "champions" league........

........apparently, 21 of the 26 automatic qualifiers come from just 6 leagues.
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking. 

Something needs to be done to make things more skill led and less money driven.
Fair play seems to have gone right oot the windae.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That's shocking. 

Something needs to be done to make things more skill led and less money driven.
Fair play seems to have gone right oot the windae.
		
Click to expand...

Skill led ?! What exactly does that mean 

If by skill led you mean the best players then thatâ€™s no different than the current situation because the best players are already on the whole at the biggest clubs 

The â€œqualifiersâ€ are determined by the co efficient which comes from the sustained success over the years - the more success a club gets from a successful country then they will automatically go to the group stages 

https://www.uefa.com/memberassociations/uefarankings/club/index.html#/yr/2018

So how are you going to change it and what does â€œfair playâ€ mean in the sense you are talking about


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 6, 2018)

Val said:



			Would be a bargain for Dundee and a sore loss for Ayr
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't cut it at Aberdeen and put on the beef, got punted, went to St Mirren, from St Mirren he got dropped due to his attitude, Morton then punted him after a loan spell, where again he couldn't cut it.

He's at a level where he's comfortable, can't see him hitting double figures for Dundee.


----------



## AMcC (Aug 6, 2018)

Val said:



			It's already changed, past Champions Cup winners (Ajax who are 4 times winners and Celtic) are being punished because of the perceived lack of viewing figures which in turn is starving them from much needed revenue in comparison to those more populated nations who have rich TV deals anyway.

Champions League my arse, best changing it to the big nations league with additions.
		
Click to expand...

I read a great analogy on twitter recently.  If UEFA ran the Olympics Ussain Bolt would be getting a 10m start over the 100m,  such are the vagries of the club and country coefficients.


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

AMcC said:



			I read a great analogy on twitter recently.  If UEFA ran the Olympics Ussain Bolt would be getting a 10m start over the 100m,  such are the vagries of the club and country coefficients.
		
Click to expand...

Very good comparison that actually :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Couldn't cut it at Aberdeen and put on the beef, got punted, went to St Mirren, from St Mirren he got dropped due to his attitude, Morton then punted him after a loan spell, where again he couldn't cut it.

He's at a level where he's comfortable, can't see him hitting double figures for Dundee.
		
Click to expand...

Worth remembering though he's 23 (just about) and getting a second bite at it, I think he'll do fine but we'll see.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Couldn't cut it at Aberdeen and put on the beef, got punted, went to St Mirren, from St Mirren he got dropped due to his attitude, Morton then punted him after a loan spell, where again he couldn't cut it.

He's at a level where he's comfortable, can't see him hitting double figures for Dundee.
		
Click to expand...

Shankland is still pretty young. 

I didn't realise he was so young when I watched him at Morton. 

Could easily see him make the step up now. Clearly too good for Ayr United. But hopefully they get a bit of cash for him and get a decent cut of any sell on as well.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 6, 2018)

I see Paddy Power have just paid out on Celtic retaining their title.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Shankland is still pretty young. 

I didn't realise he was so young when I watched him at Morton. 

Could easily see him make the step up now. Clearly too good for Ayr United. But hopefully they get a bit of cash for him and get a decent cut of any sell on as well.
		
Click to expand...

9 goals this season so far, he is certainly making himself known.
Some managers are good at spotting underperforming players and bringing them on, others just buy and hope.

A few years ago who was the manager at Dundee United who sold three good youngsters and pocketed a 10% percentage of the fees in an contracted agreement with the club.
 Seemed like a good idea, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Couldn't cut it at Aberdeen and put on the beef, got punted, went to St Mirren, from St Mirren he got dropped due to his attitude, Morton then punted him after a loan spell, where again he couldn't cut it.

He's at a level where he's comfortable, can't see him hitting double figures for Dundee.
		
Click to expand...

From wiki

2012â€“2013	Queen's Park	34	(11)      @17/18 y/o
2013â€“2017	Aberdeen	17	(0)           @18/21
2014	â†’ Dunfermline Athletic (loan)	13	(7)      @18/19
2015â€“2016	â†’ St Mirren (loan)	31	(10)     @19/20
2016â€“2017	â†’ St Mirren (loan)	17	(0)         @20/21
2017	â†’ Greenock Morton (loan)	16	(4)             21/22
2017â€“	Ayr United	31	(28)                         21/22
2018       Ayr United  5     (9)                                  22/23


Not a bad goal return for someone still only 22 according to official website. For whatever reasons it didn't work out for him at earlier clubs he is certainly doing exceptionally well at Ayr Utd. His record will see someone gamble again as he scores goals...who knows maybe the gers will take him if their red card appeal is unsuccessful.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apologies just â€œRangers FCâ€ - certainly no â€œSevcoâ€

Rangers had financial issues , they were punished and then worked their way back up whilst also boosting clubs on their way up through the leagues
		
Click to expand...

 They were LIQUIDATED, then a new claub was ALLOWED into the league ahead of EOS & HL teams with long standing claims to a spot. Far from "punished", they were given huge favouritism. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Rangers have no doubt also helped the finances of the clubs below the Scottish Prem
		
Click to expand...

 The new club undoubtedly did yes. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			All the stuff against them right now seems born of bitterness
		
Click to expand...

Hatred of the years of cheating, the hubris, the favouritism they receive, and the "no-one likes us we don't care, except we really really do care" mentality, that Stevie Me seems to have very quickly picked up on.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 8, 2018)

ger147 said:



			I see Paddy Power have just paid out on Celtic retaining their title.
		
Click to expand...

They truly are the marketing masters of the bookmaking world. I tip my hat to them again and again.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2018)

HughJars said:



			They truly are the marketing masters of the bookmaking world. I tip my hat to them again and again.
		
Click to expand...

If it is true......very clever.

Loads of publicity at a very low cost to them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 8, 2018)

Hearing that John McGinn to Aston Villa is a "done deal" looks like Lawell's penny pinching has come back to bite him. Don't even think Hibs were being unreasonable in their fee they were holding out for.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 8, 2018)

Morelos wins appeal. What an absolute joke Scottish fitba authorities are  :angry:


----------



## User62651 (Aug 8, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Morelos wins appeal. What an absolute joke Scottish fitba authorities are  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

As a fellow Dons fan I'm afraid I tend to agree with the tribunal, yellow seemed fair for a retaliatory little kick and McKenna should've also had a yellow for the barging off the ball twice that started it as the assistant was close by to see it. Guessing that's maybe not what the exact rules say (cant keep up) but for me would have been more appropriate.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## User62651 (Aug 8, 2018)

picture looks bad, will give you that, much worse than video, incident around 22 seconds in - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB5rnsn93Nk.  Sort of handbags.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			picture looks bad, will give you that, much worse than video, incident around 22 seconds in - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB5rnsn93Nk.  Sort of handbags.
		
Click to expand...

That is never a red card - you can see why it was removed on appeal , thats a poor decision and can see why Gerrard was annoyed


----------



## HughJars (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That is never a red card - you can see why it was removed on appeal , thats a poor decision and can see why Gerrard was annoyed
		
Click to expand...

You can see now why people laughed at his comments.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 8, 2018)

Not a great advert for Scottish football hierarchy.

Leaves it hard to teach young players when they see others kicking out , irrespective of force, and effectively getting away with it.

You will have young players (and grown men by some of the replies here) thinking it's ok to kick out when someone barges them.


----------



## DCB (Aug 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Hearing that John McGinn to Aston Villa is a "done deal" looks like Lawell's penny pinching has come back to bite him. Don't even think Hibs were being unreasonable in their fee they were holding out for.
		
Click to expand...

Think that will be a good move for McGinn. Shame he won't stay at Hibs for another year, but.....


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That is never a red card - you can see why it was removed on appeal , thats a poor decision and can see why Gerrard was annoyed
		
Click to expand...

Aye Sevco hard done by. 

The Masonic element of Scottish Football is alive and kicking.

Shay Logan got a 3 game ban for cupping her ear to the Celtic fans. Onion heid kicks out and gets the red card recinded.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 8, 2018)

Talking crap again!!
Logan cupped his ears AFTER he was sent off for pushing lustig in the face, for which he received a 2 game ban, he got another game ban for being over the SFA points threshold
Take your blinkered bile elsewhere eh.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 9, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Talking crap again!!
Logan cupped his ears AFTER he was sent off for pushing lustig in the face, for which he received a 2 game ban, he got another game ban for being over the SFA points threshold
Take your *blinkered bile* elsewhere eh.
		
Click to expand...


Ooooft a bit rich that, only one ground that spews bile week in week out.

"Up to our knee's"
"Follow Follow"
"Big Jock knew!"

Tragically enough....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-44126217

They want to hide behind the new/old club line again. What is it are you an old or new, or is it when it suits?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 9, 2018)

Not a great result from Celtic last night however they are good enough to go there and still go through.


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not a great result from Celtic last night however they are good enough to go there and still go through.
		
Click to expand...

They were very disciplined in defence and hard to break down, like you I think Celtic have enough to win over there but having to chase an away goal always leaves you exposed at the back but we'll see.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 9, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Talking crap again!!
Logan cupped his ears AFTER he was sent off for pushing lustig in the face, for which he received a 2 game ban, he got another game ban for being over the SFA points threshold
Take your blinkered bile elsewhere eh.
		
Click to expand...

Deary me. So what you're defending here is that a push to the face, and that's the worst it was, is much much worse than kicking someone?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2018)

Not lookin good for Celtic, if the Greek champions can comfortably contain Celtic with 10 men they should be able to shut up shop at home.

Return match has 0-0 written all over it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not lookin good for Celtic, if the Greek champions can comfortably contain Celtic with 10 men they should be able to shut up shop at home.

Return match has 0-0 written all over it.
		
Click to expand...



Sitting in for a 0-0 is a very dangerous game to play. Celtic (in my opinion) have enough in them to go and get a result but it won't be plain sailing.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Ooooft a bit rich that, only one ground that spews bile week in week out.

"Up to our knee's"
"Follow Follow"
"Big Jock knew!"

Tragically enough....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-44126217

They want to hide behind the new/old club line again. What is it are you an old or new, or is it when it suits?
		
Click to expand...

Take your green glasses off,  only one place, lol,
Celtic fans donâ€™t sing IRA songs, or about the death of lee rigby, or davie cooper, and the actual incident you spouted about earlier, the one you claimed Logan got a 3 match ban for, he was cupping his ears at Celtic fans who were racially abusing him. 
Oh wait theyâ€™d never do that would theyðŸ™„



HughJars said:



			Deary me. So what you're defending here is that a push to the face, and that's the worst it was, is much much worse than kicking someone?
		
Click to expand...

Im not really sure how you came to that conclusion, 
Iâ€™m not defending anything, Iâ€™m pointing out that heâ€™s spouting absolute nonsense, about Logan getting a 3 game ban for cupping his ears, when he received no punishment for cupping his ears, he was sent of for violent conduct for the face push for which he got the standard 2 game ban.
Talking rubbish just to fuel his Rangers bashing agenda.


----------



## casuk (Aug 9, 2018)

The Logan thing is correct he got the red for violent conduct and an extra game (might have been two) for failing to leave the pitch boyata was also booked for trying to remove Logan as he was gesturing to the crowd, as for the racial abuse, we heard nothing about it at the time but all off a sudden its now racial abuse months later that's that we p****s go to when called out, as a Celtic season ticket holder I have never heard a Dave copper song or the Lee rigby at games I saw a you tube video of Celtic fans singing it tho and I'm sure that's were you heard it, its a horrible song and by no means sung by the minority unlike some others we hear at games up here, Irish folk songs have been sung at park head since its inception, the IRA bits have been removed these days and is rare that you hear that can we get back to talking football, tought games tonight hibs still 0-0 and rangers 2-1, up getting a bit out played IMO but still up away goal isn't to good think there out next leg,  if hibs do get through zenit will be a step to far, out as well, as for Celtic think we can score over there but also think they can too 50/50 on that, would be good to have 3 teams in Europe


----------



## HughJars (Aug 10, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Iâ€™m not defending anything, Iâ€™m pointing out that heâ€™s spouting absolute nonsense, about Logan getting a 3 game ban for cupping his ears, when he received no punishment for cupping his ears, he was sent of for violent conduct for the face push for which he got the standard 2 game ban.
Talking rubbish just to fuel his Rangers bashing agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Except it wasn't violent in any way, certainly not in the way Fredo was, yet Aberdeen's appeal failed, Fredo's didnt. Double standards as ever. 

Did laugh at you telling a DONS fan to take his green specs off tho, always the same with sevconians eh, if you're not with us you must be a tim.


----------



## casuk (Aug 10, 2018)

Good result for rangers last night that away goal is a sting in the tail think rangers were extremely lucky to get the penalty (dive) and 3rd goal with the arm


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 10, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Except it wasn't violent in any way, certainly not in the way Fredo was, yet Aberdeen's appeal failed, Fredo's didnt. Double standards as ever. 

Did laugh at you telling a DONS fan to take his green specs off tho, always the same with sevconians eh, if you're not with us you must be a tim.
		
Click to expand...

Even the European referees are against them. I mean that dive for the penalty was clearly a blatant penalty!

:rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 10, 2018)

I better not mention the hand ball either since the referee's are only out to get Sevco.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 10, 2018)

It looks like the grass on the Tynecastle pitch is pretty long. :lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2018)

Great win for the Jambo's against Celtic at Tynecastle.
Lafferty scores again, that's four goals v Celtic in the last year.

Peter Haring MOTM, McLean last weeks MOTM.....too decent new signings from Mr Levien's


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2018)

Well done Hearts &#128077;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2018)

Roger Federer seems to have quit tennis and started playing for Hearts [Peter Haring lookielikee].
 Same effortless classy style.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jambos top of the league. 9 goals in the last two games.

The 'natural order' has been restored. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Too right it has.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2018)

John McGinn seems to have made a good start at Villa.
He really has to be the bargain buy of the transfer season.

I cannot understand why Celtic did not sign him, natural replacement for Scott Brown who appears to be finally past his best.


----------



## casuk (Aug 12, 2018)

Celtic tried to but hibs wanted 4m after saying the price was less than that Celtic offered 2.7m that was knocked back but they accepted villas 2.7m Petrie just wasn't selling him to celtic, now hibs want to sign Scott Allan from Celtic for 250k, absolute cheek,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2018)

casuk said:



			Celtic tried to but hibs wanted 4m after saying the price was less than that Celtic offered 2.7m that was knocked back but they accepted villas 2.7m Petrie just wasn't selling him to celtic, now hibs want to sign Scott Allan from Celtic for 250k, absolute cheek,
		
Click to expand...


I think Celtic will live to regret not opening the biscuit tin

I just love it when the boot is on the other foot with Old Firm signings.
Swapping Lafferty for Lee Wallace is the new story from the hard up Rangers:lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2018)

wee win for Sevco that'll please the teddy bears, and Hibees steal a point at the mighty Saints.

btw - The Teddy Bears is a nickname for Rangers FC (previously Sevco Scotland ltd) used by supporters of that club.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

The Gorgie boys are back in town.


----------



## casuk (Aug 12, 2018)

It wasn't so much opening the tin more the fact hibs put the price up for Celtic and accepted villas first bid, rod petrie never wanted Celtic to get him, now hibs want to sign Allan from Celtic after messing them about over mcginn, hope they are told to jog on, all there loans from Celtic over the years (only the reason they got there first piece of silverware in over 100years) will hopefully stop dead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2018)

Not good for Celtic and indeed Scottish football as they exit the CL before the final qualifying - not sure why some teams like Celtic and Benfica are required to play so many qualifying games but they still need to beat those teams to show that they are good enough for the group stages - so onto Europa lge now , will it also means Rodgers could be on dodgy ground ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

Rodgers loses another europen game, at least he's consistent.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not good for Celtic and indeed Scottish football as they exit the CL before the final qualifying - not sure w*hy some teams like Celtic and Benfica are required to play so many qualifying games but they still need to beat those teams to show that they are good enough for the group stages* - so onto Europa lge now , will it also means Rodgers could be on dodgy ground ?
		
Click to expand...

As with the whole CL it's pretty a much a closed shop sadly......  If Celtic were straight into the groups as a guarantee every year financially they'd be able to buy better players which would make them "good enough" for the group stages, it was inevitable it has turned out this way almost by design.

Rodgers will decide when he leaves I suspect, even if they lost the league this year I'd be surprised if he got the Ruud Gullit.


----------



## Val (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not good for Celtic and indeed Scottish football as they exit the CL before the final qualifying - not sure why some teams like Celtic and Benfica are required to play so many qualifying games but they still need to beat those teams to show that they are good enough for the group stages - so onto Europa lge now , will it also means Rodgers could be on dodgy ground ?
		
Click to expand...

There is no dodgy ground for Rodgers, the failure to strengthen isn't his fault.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2018)

Celtic's defence have been all at sea the last three games, two simple errors last night again.
Boyata messing around has not helped, looks like he is refusing to play after Celtic turned down Fulham's low bid.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Not good for *Celtic *and indeed Scottish football* as they exit the CL before the final qualifying - not sure why some teams like Celtic and Benfica are required to play so many qualifying games but they still need to beat those teams to show that they are good enough for the group stages - so onto Europa lge now , will it also means Rodgers could be on dodgy ground ?
		
Click to expand...

Fallacy. What isn't good for Scottish football is Celtic getting to group stages of CL and raking in a 9 figure sum and further widening the gap to the rest. Now if they can get humped out of the doggies chance play off as well, all the better.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 15, 2018)

Not sure if it's true or not but I read on the BBC that Celtic invested Â£2m installing disco lights for the Champions League. ðŸ˜‚ Ooops.

And I'm afraid that's why I want them humped out of Europe at the first available opportunity. A champions league run for them does not benefit Scottish football in the slightest as the rest are fighting for the scraps.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure if it's true or not but I read on the BBC that Celtic invested Â£2m installing disco lights for the Champions League. ðŸ˜‚ Ooops.

And I'm afraid that's why I want them humped out of Europe at the first available opportunity. A champions league run for them does not benefit Scottish football in the slightest as the rest are fighting for the scraps.
		
Click to expand...

I read that and then I thought.....didn't discos become unfashionable in the 1980's.


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure if it's true or not but I read on the BBC that Celtic invested Â£2m installing disco lights for the Champions League. ï˜‚ Ooops.

And I'm afraid that's why I want them humped out of Europe at the first available opportunity. A champions league run for them does not benefit Scottish football in the slightest as the rest are fighting for the scraps.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let the headline fool you. The report suggested that it is a lighting a sound system to rival what both Ajax and Bayern have. Needless to say there was no mention of Ajax installing it for the CL given they have similar recent history in to Celtic, there was no mention of Champions league in Celtics original press release which release suggested as follows.

_*"**The new investment and stadium additions continues progression and will make Celtic Park the countryâ€™s best sporting venue and one of the best in Europe. We aim to be world class in everything we do. Our fans are everything to us and we want to continue to give them the highest quality experience we can"*
_
I should add that investments in the new pitch and facilities have allowed Celtic Park to be considered for sporting finals like the Guinness Pro 14 final which will be held there in May 2019, previous finals have been Murrayfield and the Aviva in Dublin.


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Fallacy. What isn't good for Scottish football is Celtic getting to group stages of CL and raking in a 9 figure sum and further widening the gap to the rest. Now if they can get humped out of the doggies chance play off as well, all the better.
		
Click to expand...

A blinkered response, Celtic not making the Champions league group stage costs every club in the Premiership money, money they were all happy to receive on the back of Celtics qualification the last 2 seasons.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 15, 2018)

Val said:



			Don't let the headline fool you. The report suggested that it is a lighting a sound system to rival what both Ajax and Bayern have. Needless to say there was no mention of Ajax installing it for the CL given they have similar recent history in to Celtic, there was no mention of Champions league in Celtics original press release which release suggested as follows.

_*"**The new investment and stadium additions continues progression and will make Celtic Park the countryâ€™s best sporting venue and one of the best in Europe. We aim to be world class in everything we do. Our fans are everything to us and we want to continue to give them the highest quality experience we can"*
_
I should add that investments in the new pitch and facilities have allowed Celtic Park to be considered for sporting finals like the Guinness Pro 14 final which will be held there in May 2019, previous finals have been Murrayfield and the Aviva in Dublin.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. It was a quote from Chris Sutton at the end of an article I took it from. To be fair I don't think I'd want Â£2m spent on something that enables a game of Rugby to be played on my pictures. The damage is horrendous. 

I remember when Glasgow played at Firhill. The pitch was shocking. Although PTFC probably didn't know the difference. ðŸ˜€.


----------



## azazel (Aug 15, 2018)

Val said:



			A blinkered response, Celtic not making the Champions league group stage costs every club in the Premiership money, money they were all happy to receive on the back of Celtics qualification the last 2 seasons.
		
Click to expand...

What's better overall - Celtic getting Â£30m and everyone else getting Â£300k, or no-one getting anything? In terms of closing the gap and making the league more competitive it's easily the latter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I read that and then I thought.....didn't discos become unfashionable in the 1980's.
		
Click to expand...

1980s?  I would imagine that they still blast Glen Daly's nasally-voiced 1961 recording before games - all together now "Sure it's a grand old..."

Second thoughts...

But still disappointed to see Celtic going out.


----------



## Val (Aug 15, 2018)

azazel said:



			What's better overall - Celtic getting Â£30m and everyone else getting Â£300k, or no-one getting anything? In terms of closing the gap and making the league more competitive it's easily the latter.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Celtic supporter so you should expect the answer to be Â£30m to Celtic and Â£300k to the rest


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2018)

Val said:



			A blinkered response, Celtic not making the Champions league group stage costs every club in the Premiership money, money they were all happy to receive on the back of Celtics qualification the last 2 seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on- a League/country not having a team in the CL is not a good advertisement for the league and wonâ€™t help attract players and also help push towards getting an automatic spot in the group stage


----------



## HughJars (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spot on- a League/country not having a team in the CL is not a good advertisement for the league and wonâ€™t help attract players and also help push towards getting an automatic spot in the group stage
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll try to make this easier for you. 

Fans of other clubs dont give a **** if the tims get an automatic spot or not*, in fact I think you'll find the more qualifying rounds they have to play the better.

What we want is competitive domestic football, I don't give a **** about "attracting players", what the hell is wrong with developing a Lewis Ferguson, Scott McKenna or Keiran Tierney? What difference does  "attracting players" make?

What does happen is that if Celtic make group stages they get barrowloads of cash, the mud off the wheel of the barrow does not in any way make it a favourable outcome for the other clubs. 

There is simply no benefit to the game here if Celtic were to progress.


*The argument about the Champions League being bloated with also-rans is another argument entirely, as indeed is this ridiculous doggies chance that Celtic and other teams get now, and indeed third place teams in the groups later. Makes a farcical set up even more farcical.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 15, 2018)

Val said:



			I'm a Celtic supporter so you should expect the answer to be Â£30m to Celtic and Â£300k to the rest
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, we should expect a Celtic supporter to totally fail to grasp the issue and you didn't let us down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2018)

HughJars said:



			OK, I'll try to make this easier for you. 

Fans of other clubs dont give a **** if the tims get an automatic spot or not*, in fact I think you'll find the more qualifying rounds they have to play the better.

What we want is competitive domestic football, I don't give a **** about "attracting players", what the hell is wrong with developing a Lewis Ferguson, Scott McKenna or Keiran Tierney? What difference does  "attracting players" make?

What does happen is that if Celtic make group stages they get barrowloads of cash, the mud off the wheel of the barrow does not in any way make it a favourable outcome for the other clubs. 

There is simply no benefit to the game here if Celtic were to progress.


*The argument about the Champions League being bloated with also-rans is another argument entirely, as indeed is this ridiculous doggies chance that Celtic and other teams get now, and indeed third place teams in the groups later. Makes a farcical set up even more farcical.
		
Click to expand...

The domestic league stopped being competitive a long time ago - it must be over 30 years now since some outside the two old firm clubs won the title and itâ€™s going to be one of them again this season and the next etc etc - Celtic going out of the CL wonâ€™t change that but any reward the league got from celtic or indeed any Scottish club will get smaller each year and so when someone from outside Old Firm ,does maybe break the model the Scottish footprint in European football will be that small you will be playing qualifying rounds against the lowest rank nations each year 

The CL is the regardless of what you think of still the Comp the players want to be in - it gives a player the maximum exposure - a league without a representative wonâ€™t look great for players and even is players are developed then they will move on quick enough


----------



## azazel (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The domestic league stopped being competitive a long time ago - it must be over 30 years now since some outside the two old firm clubs won the title and itâ€™s going to be one of them again this season and the next etc etc - Celtic going out of the CL wonâ€™t change that but any reward the league got from celtic or indeed any Scottish club will get smaller each year and so when someone from outside Old Firm ,does maybe break the model the Scottish footprint in European football will be that small you will be playing qualifying rounds against the lowest rank nations each year 

The CL is the regardless of what you think of still the Comp the players want to be in - it gives a player the maximum exposure - a league without a representative wonâ€™t look great for players and even is players are developed then they will move on quick enough
		
Click to expand...

It's actually better for the co-efficient for Celtic to get into the Europa League and potentially win/draw a few games than it is for them to get into the group stages of the Champions League and get humped six times.


----------



## azazel (Aug 16, 2018)

Val said:



			I'm a Celtic supporter so you should expect the answer to be Â£30m to Celtic and Â£300k to the rest
		
Click to expand...

Which kinda proves why the rest of the country should be pleased to see you knocked out :thup:


----------



## HughJars (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The domestic league stopped being competitive a long time ago - it must be over 30 years now since some outside the two old firm clubs won the title and itâ€™s going to be one of them again this season and the next etc etc - Celtic going out of the CL wonâ€™t change that but any reward the league got from celtic or indeed any Scottish club will get smaller each year and so when someone from outside Old Firm ,does maybe break the model the Scottish footprint in European football will be that small you will be playing qualifying rounds against the lowest rank nations each year 

The CL is the regardless of what you think of still the Comp the players want to be in - it gives a player the maximum exposure - a league without a representative wonâ€™t look great for players and even is players are developed then they will move on quick enough
		
Click to expand...

And yet you still don't get it. "Lower Ranked Nations" What arrogant, self-perpetuating crap. It's the "Champions League*"  *some champions may be more equal than others, some may not even be champions, some may get a second chance in the UEFA cup cos, well they're from "a higher ranked nation". Absolute scandal. 

European football is finished, if you're not English, Italian, Spanish, German or French you're not wanted, and everything is stacked so that you get no more than scrpas from the table. There won't be another Aberdeen or Malmo, it's impossible, and is now at the stage of being pointless. You won't find me crying about not getting into Europe, all I see is a better pre-season than having friendlies against Brechin or Hull, and lets get knocked out in time for the real season starting.

This piece quoted by Michael Stewart today sums up what I've been saying for ten years: https://www.givemesport.com/1372426...tic-and-arsenal?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2018)

HughJars said:



			And yet you still don't get it. "Lower Ranked Nations" What arrogant, self-perpetuating crap. It's the "Champions League*"  *some champions may be more equal than others, some may not even be champions, some may get a second chance in the UEFA cup cos, well they're from "a higher ranked nation". Absolute scandal. 

European football is finished, if you're not English, Italian, Spanish, German or French you're not wanted, and everything is stacked so that you get no more than scrpas from the table. There won't be another Aberdeen or Malmo, it's impossible, and is now at the stage of being pointless. You won't find me crying about not getting into Europe, all I see is a better pre-season than having friendlies against Brechin or Hull, and lets get knocked out in time for the real season starting.

This piece quoted by Michael Stewart today sums up what I've been saying for ten years: https://www.givemesport.com/1372426...tic-and-arsenal?amp&__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not arrogant to say that Scotland is Lower Ranked Nation in regards co efficients for European tournaments - itâ€™s Factual , go and look at them if you so wish 

As for the Champions League - it changed a long time ago now to stop the threat of a European League but that isnâ€™t the only reason why things change - player movement is a totally different animal than back in the 70/80â€™s - players move a lot easily now especially within European Clubs so whilst before players stayed within their Home Countries they now move - so teams like Malmo or Steau etc will lose their top players to go to the bigger clubs around Europe but it is what it is and thatâ€™s the way the sport goes now - it changes and no doubt in 20 years it will have changed more 

But even through all those years the Scottish Prem is still dominanted by the same two clubs - so maybe the first thing to look at is closer to home and sort the Scottish Prem out first


----------



## azazel (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But even through all those years the Scottish Prem is still dominanted by the same two clubs - so maybe the first thing to look at is closer to home and sort the Scottish Prem out first
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly the same problem though, as evidenced by one of the replies on this thread. Whereas in the past Aberdeen and Dundee Utd had more chance of holding on to better players as the disparity in wages wasn't particularly big, Celtic especially (and probably sustainably...) can afford to double a player's wages and not even play him. It's a tad hypocritical for Celtic fans to be complaining about the imbalance in the "Champions" League but being perfectly happy with the situation in Scotland as a whole.

The sooner the big clubs get their glorious European league up and running the better. Everyone else can then go back to the grass roots that made the game popular in the first place and start all over again.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not arrogant to say that Scotland is Lower Ranked Nation in regards co efficients for European tournaments - itâ€™s Factual , go and look at them if you so wish 

As for the Champions League - it changed a long time ago now to stop the threat of a European League but that isnâ€™t the only reason why things change - player movement is a totally different animal than back in the 70/80â€™s - players move a lot easily now especially within European Clubs so whilst before players stayed within their Home Countries they now move - so teams like Malmo or Steau etc will lose their top players to go to the bigger clubs around Europe but it is what it is and thatâ€™s the way the sport goes now - it changes and no doubt in 20 years it will have changed more 

But even through all those years the Scottish Prem is still dominanted by the same two clubs - so maybe the first thing to look at is closer to home and sort the Scottish Prem out first
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. The only way to do it is to ensure parity amongst the clubs. That's why we want Celtic (and when Rangers were there) out of the Champions League as quickly as possible. 

For them to be able to spunk Â£2m (which is probably more than the entire transfer budget for the rest of the premier league) is obscene. It shows they get too much and it isn't filtering down. To be honest it's a boot in the nuts for the rest of us.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But even through all those years the Scottish Prem is still dominanted by the same two clubs - so maybe the first thing to look at is closer to home and sort the Scottish Prem out first
		
Click to expand...

Holy **** man, you pinpoint the symptoms at the end, and not the disease that has caused it. It's the top down nonsense that has caused this issue at the bottom


----------



## HughJars (Aug 16, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Totally agree. The only way to do it is to ensure parity amongst the clubs. That's why we want Celtic (and when Rangers were there) out of the Champions League as quickly as possible. 

For them to be able to spunk Â£2m (which is probably more than the entire transfer budget for the rest of the premier league) is obscene. It shows they get too much and it isn't filtering down. To be honest it's a boot in the nuts for the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Yes indeed, we should expect a Celtic supporter to totally fail to grasp the issue and you didn't let us down.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I grasp the issue alright, you on the other hand fail to grasp what better players playing in the Scottish League brings to Scottish football.


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2018)

azazel said:



			Which kinda proves why the rest of the country should be pleased to see you knocked out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This will be the rest of the country who would support the national side who in turn will have a reduced co-efficient in turn meaning harder routes of qualification to any international competition. No wonder we haven't qualified for anything in decades.


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But even through all those years the Scottish Prem is still dominanted by the same two clubs - so maybe the first thing to look at is closer to home and sort the Scottish Prem out first
		
Click to expand...

Lets not forget how few clubs there is dominating the Premiership. Take the Leicester and Blackburn 1 offs aside for 1 minutes and you have 4 clubs dominate a league double the size of the Scottish Premiership, it's no more competitive at the top end than the Scottish leagues is (or should I say was before the death of Rangers). Likewise Spain, Italy, Germany, France. Scotland is a small country with small viewing figuers, UEFA would rather we werent in the CL.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 16, 2018)

Val said:



			Lets not forget how few clubs there is dominating the Premiership. Take the Leicester and Blackburn 1 offs aside for 1 minutes and you have 4 clubs dominate a league double the size of the Scottish Premiership, it's no more competitive at the top end than the Scottish leagues is (or should I say was before the death of Rangers). Likewise Spain, Italy, Germany, France. Scotland is a small country with small viewing figuers, UEFA would rather we werent in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

The same 6 have shared the top 6 places of EPL for the last 2 years so I'd strongly suggest it's actually 6 clubs! 

And the strength of EPL is that, while those 6 dominate, they still have to be VERY wary of (certainly most of) the rest of the teams in the league. There are no 'easy' games in the EPL! That's quite different to every other European league where 2-4 dominate and the rest are a long way behind!


----------



## HughJars (Aug 16, 2018)

Val said:



			This will be the rest of the country* who would support the national side who in turn will have a reduced co-efficient* in turn meaning harder routes of qualification to any international competition. No wonder we haven't qualified for anything in decades.
		
Click to expand...

THIS IS UTTER BOLLOCKS :rofl:


----------



## HughJars (Aug 16, 2018)

Val said:



			Scotland is a small country with small viewing figuers, UEFA would rather we werent in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

 So is this. The highest per capita following in Europe.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2018)

casuk said:



			Celtic tried to but hibs wanted 4m after saying the price was less than that Celtic offered 2.7m that was knocked back but they accepted villas 2.7m Petrie just wasn't selling him to celtic, now hibs want to sign Scott Allan from Celtic for 250k, absolute cheek,
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. Celtic expected John McGinn, Celtic supporter and grandson of former chairman just to spit the dummy and go in a huff till he forced his move to Celtic. Celtic only matched Villa after Villa had the bid accepted, tried to unsettle the player and grab him cheaper.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Fallacy. What isn't good for Scottish football is Celtic getting to group stages of CL and raking in a 9 figure sum and further widening the gap to the rest. Now if they can get humped out of the doggies chance play off as well, all the better.
		
Click to expand...

The rest of the Scottish clubs don't get a share of the Â£900k that is all that the rest miss out on.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spot on- a League/country not having a team in the CL is not a good advertisement for the league and wonâ€™t help attract players and also help push towards getting an automatic spot in the group stage
		
Click to expand...


Celtic are already at that level. They have a standard of player that will win the SPL. They usually have the players to at least make the group stages of the Champions League, this year it back fired. Sadly the level of player Celtic now need to progress is quite frankly not interested in playing in a diddy league like the SPL.


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2018)

HughJars said:



			So is this. The highest per capita following in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Which means very little. I'll make it easier for you, Scotland has a population of 5.69m people, England has 31m males. Which country is likely to have more people watching football either at a ground or on the telly? IE, which country will have more people looking at UEFA's sponsors?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Totally agree. The only way to do it is to ensure parity amongst the clubs. That's why we want Celtic (and when Rangers were there) out of the Champions League as quickly as possible. 

For them to be able to spunk Â£2m (which is probably more than the entire transfer budget for the rest of the premier league) is obscene. It shows they get too much and it isn't filtering down. To be honest it's a boot in the nuts for the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t recall there has ever really been much parity within football - there is and always will be clubs with more resources than the next 

In the English Prem it has gone in cycles - various clubs dominated in 50/60â€™s then Liverpool and a few others in the 70/80â€™s then Utd 90/00â€™s and then Chelsea/ City onwards currently - and it will be because the teams that dominate have better resources to attract or keep the better players/managers


It Scotland itâ€™s been pretty much two teams for over a 100 years - and every now and then another team gets a title more than likely when they have a spurt of youngsters they get through but Celtic and Rangers have always had better resources than all the other clubs - 103 titles between two teams and then about 18 titles between 8 other teams , you are never going to get parity , the Scottish Prem has always been weighted towards the Old Firm
- itâ€™s not going to change even if they left the CL every year , only thing that stops the old firm dominating is them going to another league and that wonâ€™t happen


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t recall there has ever really been much parity within football - there is and always will be clubs with more resources than the next 

In the English Prem it has gone in cycles - various clubs dominated in 50/60â€™s then Liverpool and a few others in the 70/80â€™s then Utd 90/00â€™s and then Chelsea/ City onwards currently - and it will be because the teams that dominate have better resources to attract or keep the better players/managers


It Scotland itâ€™s been pretty much two teams for over a 100 years - and every now and then another team gets a title more than likely when they have a spurt of youngsters they get through but Celtic and Rangers have always had better resources than all the other clubs - 103 titles between two teams and then about 18 titles between 8 other teams , you are never going to get parity , the Scottish Prem has always been weighted towards the Old Firm
- itâ€™s not going to change even if they left the CL every year , only thing that stops the old firm dominating is them going to another league and that wonâ€™t happen
		
Click to expand...

But the disparity in Scotland is what you need to look at. Celtic have just paid Â£9m on one player. I haven't been keeping up to date with the values on transfers but that is likely to be more than 100 times what every other club is paying on average. That is orders of magnitude. The same cannot be said of the English league, or probably any other European league.

I'm not saying we should get the same but the gap needs to be bridged before we can even contemplate competing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2018)

Hibs got a bit of a hiding in Norway.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 17, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			But the disparity in Scotland is what you need to look at. Celtic have just paid Â£9m on one player. I haven't been keeping up to date with the values on transfers but that is likely to be more than 100 times what every other club is paying on average. That is orders of magnitude. The same cannot be said of the English league, or probably any other European league.

I'm not saying we should get the same but the gap needs to be bridged before we can even contemplate competing.
		
Click to expand...

Outwith the "big 5", this is now the norm. You'll note every league now has a dominant team, because they play in the Champions + also rans League, and the money there totally skews everything below it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how Sutton United and Boreham Wood get on in the Scottish Challenge Cup.
I quite like the look of this competition with guest teams from all four British regions.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hibs got a bit of a hiding in Norway.
		
Click to expand...

On paper yes they did however they hit the woodwork twice and had other decent chances.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 17, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Outwith the "big 5", this is now the norm. You'll note every league now has a dominant team, because they play in the Champions + also rans League, and the money there totally skews everything below it.
		
Click to expand...

Yip plus parachuting from one tournament straight into another is a disgrace too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2018)

Celtic given a fright at Firhill 1-1 at 70 mins before Celtic win.
Quite impressed with Thistle they played some attractive fitba and should survive in the SPFL if they play like that every week.

Celtic were poor until McGregor came on and changed things.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic given a fright at Firhill 1-1 at 70 mins before Celtic win.
Quite impressed with Thistle they played some attractive fitba and should survive in the SPFL if they play like that every week.

Celtic were poor until McGregor came on and changed things.
		
Click to expand...

Partick Thistle wonâ€™t survive in the Scottish Premiership this season as theyâ€™re not in it. Maybe next season, if they get promoted...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2018)

OOPS.:lol:..â€¦sorry senior moment.
I always get confused between them with their buddies.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like the Rangers are back, some pretty slick football and drive against a good Kilmarnock side for a 3=1 away win.
Gerrard's got a bit of momentum going.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

Apparently Rangers next opponents in the Europa Lge are struggling to get VISAâ€™s so they may have to forfeit the tie ðŸ˜²


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like Kenny Millers short tenure at Livingstone has not gone too well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 24, 2018)

Sevco fans at their best again last night.

So far they've had running battles in Glasgow. Stabbed opposition fans, launched glass bottles into the Aberdeen end hitting a child, more and more sectarian songs.

Wonder who they'll blame this time? Chelsea casuals again? The Green Brigade? Maybe the BBC for daring to tell the truth?


https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ne...ge-yob-rangers-fans-attack-glasgow-mcdonalds/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2018)

Jambos still top. :whoo:

Took two of my grandchildren to Rugby Park today, my 3rd granddaughter for her first fitba game.
Hearts fans filled one stand and made a lot of noise

Hearts played quality stuff in the first half. The Berra position filled by loanee Burne from Burnley who took his chance very well, looks like a future star too me.

Haring was brilliant, how could this guy be playing league 2 in Austria and nobody have noticed him.
This team looks like it could challenge Celtic if they carry on in their present form.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 25, 2018)

Super Ayr Utd top of championship!

Hearing rumours that rangers are in for
Shankland.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 26, 2018)

Kyle Lafferty already looking like a good signing for Rangers, could turn out being very costly to Hearts letting him go.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Kyle Lafferty already looking like a good signing for Rangers, could turn out being very costly to Hearts letting him go.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, we got him for nothing, remind me how much you paid us for him to sit on your bench. 
Mind the gap.:lol:

Proper blood and snotters fitba at Fir Park, great game, great finish. Seemed like a fair result.
With those three 'muscular' Motherwell forwards on for the last 15 minutes it must felt like playing against the SAS.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seriously, we got him for nothing, remind me how much you paid us for him to sit on your bench. 
Mind the gap.:lol:

Proper blood and snotters fitba at Fir Park, great game, great finish. Seemed like a fair result.
With those three 'muscular' Motherwell forwards on for the last 15 minutes it must felt like playing against the SAS.
		
Click to expand...

How much "we" paid etc? I think you have me mixed up with someone else...

But I stand by my point i.e. selling your top scorer to one of your rivals will cost Hearts by the end of the season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2018)

ger147 said:



			How much "we" paid etc? I think you have me mixed up with someone else...

But I stand by my point i.e. selling your top scorer to one of your rivals will cost Hearts by the end of the season.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, I think Hearts did quite well out of that deal.
Lafferty is high maintenance and comes with a lot of baggage. I'm not sure if he will get the same support at Ibrox that he got at Tynecastle.

Not sure if he would have been a first pick for Hearts, impact sub at the best.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 26, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I disagree, I think Hearts did quite well out of that deal.
Lafferty is high maintenance and comes with a lot of baggage. I'm not sure if he will get the same support at Ibrox that he got at Tynecastle.

Not sure if he would have been a first pick for Hearts, impact sub at the best.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you believe it, that's all that counts


----------



## Val (Aug 27, 2018)

So Rangers have a great to start to the season and Celtic are stuttering however after 3 games Celtic have 6 points and Rangers 5 points!!!!! You've got to love the Scottish media.

As for Lafferty being a loss to Hearts, he will be a huge loss and could well be the difference between Hearts finishing top 6 or bottom 6. DfT, don't get carried away being top of the league in August, there are no prizes dished out then.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2018)

Levein taken to hospital this morning. Must have got a shock looking at the league table. 

(Hopefully not serious)


----------



## ger147 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Levein taken to hospital this morning. Must have got a shock looking at the league table. 

(Hopefully not serious)
		
Click to expand...

Tripped over the long grass??


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Tripped over the long grass??
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise that Wallace went back to Hearts!

:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			So Rangers have a great to start to the season and Celtic are stuttering however after 3 games Celtic have 6 points and Rangers 5 points!!!!! You've got to love the Scottish media.

As for Lafferty being a loss to Hearts, he will be a huge loss and could well be the difference between Hearts finishing top 6 or bottom 6. DfT, don't get carried away being top of the league in August, there are no prizes dished out then.
		
Click to expand...

Not getting carried away [c'mon, I'm a Hearts supporter :lol:].
I do like the look of the Hearts team though, nice mix of youth and experience.
The defence looks strong, best in Scotland at the moment IMVHO.
 McLean and Haring have been great signings and I think the triangle of Naismith, McLean/Morrison, and Ichy working from the back is somewhat more efective than lumping long balls to Lafferty.

Sad news re Levien, hope he recovers well. Out for 3 months they say.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			So Rangers have a great to start to the season and Celtic are stuttering however after 3 games Celtic have 6 points and Rangers 5 points!!!!! You've got to love the Scottish media.
		
Click to expand...

Well they're generally pretty *****, but surely this is correct? Celtic already lost a game, when everyone has given them the title before a ball is kicked, meanwhile sevco were expected to be utter horse under the DJ basher, yet have started unbeaten. I'd say how they're describing it so far is correct.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Well they're generally pretty *****, but surely this is correct? Celtic already lost a game, when everyone has given them the title before a ball is kicked, meanwhile sevco were expected to be utter horse under the DJ basher, yet have started unbeaten. I'd say how they're describing it so far is correct.
		
Click to expand...

Sevco couldn't beat the worst Aberdeen performance in years under Del. Next weekend should be interesting after Rangers come back from Russia, will those same pundits who dismissed Aberdeen having a battling 120 minutes in Burnley effecting their build up and performance be so kind when Sevco travel to Celtic Park. Somehow I doubt it. 

Personally I think Sevco look very solid at the back and should finish second, unless Celtic continue to ship goals like they're currently doing. I've said it for years and I will say it again. Craig Gordon is a dreadful keeper. He is Celtic's weakest link not their centre half's. Dreadful at pass backs, dreadful at cross balls.


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Sevco couldn't beat the worst Aberdeen performance in years under Del. Next weekend should be interesting after Rangers come back from Russia, will those same pundits who dismissed Aberdeen having a battling 120 minutes in Burnley effecting their build up and performance be so kind when Sevco travel to Celtic Park. Somehow I doubt it. 

Personally I think Sevco look very solid at the back and should finish second, unless Celtic continue to ship goals like they're currently doing. I've said it for years and I will say it again. Craig Gordon is a dreadful keeper. He is Celtic's weakest link not their centre half's. Dreadful at pass backs, dreadful at cross balls.
		
Click to expand...

Gordon is very flaky, can be an amazing shot stopper but some of his decisions are mental, I believe he cost us the goal last week in Europe and has been responsible for many defensive lapses probably because the centre backs dont trust him.

As for Aberdeen's performances against Rangers, lets get the conspiracy mentalist working. McInnes is an ex Rangers player and has been regularly touted a future Rangers manger (and im aware he's knocked them back once). For some reason these games always bring out Aberdeens worst performances and as it stands Aberdeen in the last 8 fixtures against Rangers have won just once, drawn twice and lost 5, that record is particularly poor for a team who have finished above Rangers the last 2 seasons. 

Coincidence 

Get the conspiracies working :rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			Gordon is very flaky, can be an amazing shot stopper but some of his decisions are mental, I believe he cost us the goal last week in Europe and has been responsible for many defensive lapses probably because the centre backs dont trust him.

As for Aberdeen's performances against Rangers, lets get the conspiracy mentalist working. McInnes is an ex Rangers player and has been regularly touted a future Rangers manger (and im aware he's knocked them back once). For some reason these games always bring out Aberdeens worst performances and as it stands Aberdeen in the last 8 fixtures against Rangers have won just once, drawn twice and lost 5, that record is particularly poor for a team who have finished above Rangers the last 2 seasons. 

Coincidence 

Get the conspiracies working :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure what the conspiracy angle is or where its coming from?

What I have said is 100% fact. Aberdeen were dreadful against Sevco. Pundits excluding Michael Stewart were saying that 120 minutes against Burnley on the Thursday shouldn't have effected the Aberdeen performance. Guarantee that the midweek game in Russia will be rolled out after the Old Firm game. Absolutely no conspiracy amongst that.

As for Gordon being a good shot stopper that can be said for every keeper as that is their job. Even Jamie "Clangers" Langfield was a good shot stopper, shame he was prone to every error a keeper can't afford to make and flapped like Gordon at crosses.


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not really sure what the conspiracy angle is or where its coming from?

What I have said is 100% fact. Aberdeen were dreadful against Sevco. Pundits excluding Michael Stewart were saying that 120 minutes against Burnley on the Thursday shouldn't have effected the Aberdeen performance. Guarantee that the midweek game in Russia will be rolled out after the Old Firm game. Absolutely no conspiracy amongst that.

As for Gordon being a good shot stopper that can be said for every keeper as that is their job. Even Jamie "Clangers" Langfield was a good shot stopper, shame he was prone to every error a keeper can't afford to make and flapped like Gordon at crosses.
		
Click to expand...

The conspiracy is McInnes doesn't have his teams try a leg against Rangers.

McInnes is an ex Rangers player and Aberdeen have lost 5 out of the last 8 to Rangers even though they are finishing above them in the league both seasons. That is the conspiracy being rolled out among sections of the Celtic support. Personally I don't buy it but thats the talk.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			The conspiracy is McInnes doesn't have his teams try a leg against Rangers.

McInnes is an ex Rangers player and Aberdeen have lost 5 out of the last 8 to Rangers even though they are finishing above them in the league both seasons. That is the conspiracy being rolled out among sections of the Celtic support. Personally I don't buy it but thats the talk.
		
Click to expand...

We (Aberdeen) lose just about every game to Celtic too. No story here. Personally think McInnnes would like to beat Rangers more than any other team, they're fans are the most disrespectful to him. Hopefully this season we'll rectify that poor run but I can't see it - Rangers are getting stronger, Aberdeen aren't alas.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 28, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			We (Aberdeen) lose just about every game to Celtic too. No story here. Personally think McInnnes would like to beat Rangers more than any other team, *they're *fans are the most disrespectful to him. Hopefully this season we'll rectify that poor run but I can't see it - Rangers are getting stronger, Aberdeen aren't alas.
		
Click to expand...

not 'they're' but 'their' of course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			The conspiracy is McInnes doesn't have his teams try a leg against Rangers.

McInnes is an ex Rangers player and Aberdeen have lost 5 out of the last 8 to Rangers even though they are finishing above them in the league both seasons. That is the conspiracy being rolled out among sections of the Celtic support. Personally I don't buy it but thats the talk.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies I misinterpreted and thought you were accusing me of thinking there was a conspiracy.

McInnes lost two on the bounce thanks to a media lead campaign to unsettle him and his players. That's my conspiracy. And I don't doubt it either. 

:sbox:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2018)

Val said:



			The conspiracy is McInnes doesn't have his teams try a leg against Rangers.

McInnes is an ex Rangers player and Aberdeen have lost 5 out of the last 8 to Rangers even though they are finishing above them in the league both seasons. That is the conspiracy being rolled out among sections of the Celtic support. Personally I don't buy it but thats the talk.
		
Click to expand...

If there was even the tiniest bit of truth to such a conspiracy theory I suggest a certain Mr Joe Harper would be nose2nose with McInnes.  

Ah the days of Joe Harper scoring against Rangers at Ibrox and celebrating in great style ...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2018)

Aberdeen have an appalling recent record against Rangers and Celtic...â€¦..hard to explain except they seem to set up very defensively for these games.
Perhaps they should adopt the attitude of the Motherwell manager who finished with three [big] strikers on for the last 10 minutes and got a draw. Mind you the last goal in that game was more due to Rangers managerial shortcomings.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aberdeen have an appalling recent record against Rangers and Celtic...â€¦..hard to explain except they seem to set up very defensively for these games.
Perhaps they should adopt the attitude of the Motherwell manager who finished with three [big] strikers on for the last 10 minutes and got a draw. Mind you the last goal in that game was more due to Rangers managerial shortcomings.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly is a tad defensive at times however I think where Aberdeen go wrong is unlike Hearts and Motherwell Mcinnes doesn't send his players out to play thug tactics and maim players.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyway - good win for Saintees over nearby denizens of the coup - aka Dundee fc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

Well done to Rangers getting to the group stage of the Europa

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45342102


----------



## User62651 (Aug 30, 2018)

Good effort by Rangers, at least they can't blame Scottish refs/SFA/SpfL/SNP/someone's granny etc etc for the 2 red cards this time...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Aye Russian referees love to give red cards too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 30, 2018)

Celtic through as well with a 3-0 win. Good night for Scotland
Burnley out unfortunately.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 31, 2018)

Celtic sign Mulumbu on a two year deal.
Great bit of business.  I really rate him and he should fit into the 'Celtic' way of playing.
I am very surprised no English clubs came in for him


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic sign Mulumbu on a two year deal.
Great bit of business.  I really rate him and he should fit into the 'Celtic' way of playing.
I am very surprised no English clubs came in for him
		
Click to expand...

As soon as English clubs heard that Celtic were keen to sign him up then he clearly wasn't good enough for the the aristocrats of the English divisions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 2, 2018)

Good old Stevie G is doing a cracking job I see ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2018)

Rangers worst start to the league in 30 years


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Congrats to Scotland finally reaching a World Cup ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just seen the goals. Iâ€™ve seen more active keepers on a subuteo board.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 5, 2018)

Great win, especially if you look at the quality of the final play off group that Switzerland now find themselves in.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 5, 2018)

Devlin appeal rejected.

Lets reprise here:

Lennon - pretends he's a plane, 3 game ban
Jack - leg breaker that put May out for weeks and from which he hasnt recovered - overturned
Logan - Asks the Tims to scream louder - 2 game ban, appeal rejected
Morelos - hoofs McKenna up the arse - overturned
McGregor - kicks out at player on ground - nothing to see here
Devlin - gets fouled, player then dives, not a clear goalscoring opportunity - red card upheld

Anyone seeing a pattern here because I'm not?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2018)

Val said:



			Rangers worst start to the league in 30 years
		
Click to expand...

Must speak to my bro and niece (both Ibrox ST holders).  Ask what it's like for their team to be sitting in the league beneath diddy teams like the Saintees, Livi and Killie.

Mind you - I say this as a follower of the Saintee cult - in full knowledge that it won't last, and they *will *have the last laugh - but it's nice for as long as it lasts.

Delighted to see a strong-looking Jambos team at the top.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2018)

Re Scottish referees.....in all fairness I don't see much recent evidence of the former Old Firm status quo when they were absolutely guaranteed at least one customary penalty and/or sending off per game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Thought this was a bit quiet so had a look at the scores today and the table - remember someone saying Rangers have had their worst start to a season so I guess Celtic must be having a shocking sat mid table - whatâ€™s going on with Celtic ? Or have a few teams stepped a little this year to make it more than a one team league ?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought this was a bit quiet so had a look at the scores today and the table - remember someone saying Rangers have had their worst start to a season so I guess Celtic must be having a shocking sat mid table - whatâ€™s going on with Celtic ? Or have a few teams stepped a little this year to make it more than a one team league ?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should take a leaf out of your own book and waiting until 10 games have been played! Or 11 for Scotland, as that's 1 entire round of the 4.

By my calculation, if Celtic had won that game - as they would have expected to - they'd be 2nd rather than 6th!

*I'd still pick Celtic to win the league. Care to bet a tenner that they don't? Winnings to H4H as usual of course!*


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2018)

Not exactly the Premiership but involves 4 teams

The ridiculous scheduling decision of the League Cup semi-finals, to have both at Hampden back to back on the same day with less than 5 hours between fans leaving and arriving and setting the KO times to mean many fans can no longer attend (notwithstanding the condition of the pitch for the second game)

Bit of a farce


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2018)

Slab said:



			Not exactly the Premiership but involves 4 teams

The ridiculous scheduling decision of the League Cup semi-finals, to have both at Hampden back to back on the same day with less than 5 hours between fans leaving and arriving and setting the KO times to mean many fans can no longer attend (notwithstanding the condition of the pitch for the second game)

Bit of a farce
		
Click to expand...

There will be carnage in Glasgow that day


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

A recipe for disaster, 4 sets of fans that mostly hate each other, all in the same town on the same day, absolutely crazy. 
Why not have one game at Murrayfield and one at Hampden simple.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			A recipe for disaster, 4 sets of fans that mostly hate each other, all in the same town on the same day, absolutely crazy.
Why not have one game at Murrayfield and one at Hampden simple.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo a day to stay at home in our part of the world. I'm pretty sure I'll be washing my hair...


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			A recipe for disaster, 4 sets of fans that mostly hate each other, all in the same town on the same day, absolutely crazy.
Why not have one game at Murrayfield and one at Hampden simple.
		
Click to expand...

Murrayfield a non starter I reckon just 2 weeks before the Autumn tests start


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Val said:



			Murrayfield a non starter I reckon just 2 weeks before the Autumn tests start
		
Click to expand...

The Hearts game could be at Murrayfield, Levein likes the grass a bit longer...


----------



## HughJars (Sep 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			A recipe for disaster, 4 sets of fans that mostly hate each other, all in the same town on the same day, absolutely crazy.
Why not have one game at Murrayfield and one at Hampden simple.
		
Click to expand...

Doncaster's time has to be up soon surely? Comes out on TV - "We talked to all teams and agreed on this"

Dons Statement "Very disappointed etc"
Hearts Statement "Us too"

When he says *all* clubs, I think we know what he means eh?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 28, 2018)

Kevin Bridges is also playing the Hydro that night, so another 14 thousand folks will be at that.

Whoever in Police Scotland approved this idea clearly needs to be breathalysed...


----------



## Slab (Oct 1, 2018)

Well this isn't quite going according to script. The OF in 5th & 6th spot 

Very pleasing for the rest of us, but they did say its only been three games, then 4 games, then 5... well its seven now, what exactly are they waiting for. Even if every result went in their favour from now it would be week 10/11 before they could get there  

Great showing from Livi too

Yeah its way too soon to start thinking of shocks but nice to see it all mixed up a bit for a change


----------



## ger147 (Oct 1, 2018)

I would be delighted if Hearts could do a Leicester this season even tho' I have no time for Levein.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2018)

Celtic will still win the league by 12 points


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Some strange results this year.

Some even worse refereeing decisions which are basically blatant cheating. 

Wonder what excuse the SFA will come out with this time to not punish Sevco for yet more coin throwing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

No excuse for throwing coins, but Livi need the money more than Sevco


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds good to me   and I really hope you catch the guy, and he gets the same sentence as the idiot Celtic fan that coined Hugh Dallas.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Val said:



			Murrayfield a non starter I reckon just 2 weeks before the Autumn tests start
		
Click to expand...

Pardon Martin


----------



## HughJars (Oct 4, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Devlin appeal rejected.

Lets reprise here:

Lennon - pretends he's a plane, 3 game ban
Jack - leg breaker that put May out for weeks and from which he hasnt recovered - overturned
Logan - Asks the Tims to scream louder - 2 game ban, appeal rejected
Morelos - hoofs McKenna up the arse - overturned
McGregor - kicks out at player on ground - nothing to see here
Devlin - gets fouled, player then dives, not a clear goalscoring opportunity - red card upheld

Anyone seeing a pattern here because I'm not?
		
Click to expand...

Jesus (Mod Edit) christ, now McKenna given a two game ban for something the ref didn't even deem a foul. This happened the last time Aberdeen decided to speak out a few years back, we got red cards left right and centre for months after.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Jesus (Mod Edit) christ, now McKenna given a two game ban for something the ref didn't even deem a foul. This happened the last time Aberdeen decided to speak out a few years back, we got red cards left right and centre for months after.
		
Click to expand...


Its OK, balances itself our by the fact that they didn't have the baws to give McGregor a red for a blatant kick out. Strathclyde Football Association really are an embarrassment to Scotland. They always pick on the easy target.


----------



## Andy (Oct 4, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Kevin Bridges is also playing the Hydro that night, so another 14 thousand folks will be at that.

Whoever in Police Scotland approved this idea clearly needs to be breathalysed...
		
Click to expand...

Police Scotland did not approve it.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 4, 2018)

Andy said:



			Police Scotland did not approve it.
		
Click to expand...

They did - it was the secretary of the Police Federation who called it idiotic.


----------



## Val (Oct 4, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Pardon Martin 

Click to expand...

Very surprised


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 5, 2018)

Good night again for Scottish football Glasgow Rangers showing they can compete and setting another record last night on their way to victory, what a transformation.


----------



## HughJars (Oct 5, 2018)

ger147 said:



			They did - it was the secretary of the Police Federation who called it idiotic.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they did. What was interesting from the Federation spokesperson though was that Police won;t block a game ever, they'll advise if something is risky, but they won't say no.

Now, think back to ParkRed 4 years ago, "Police refused to sell the last bit of the ground to Aberdeen fans" as it would have been dangerous to have them above ICT 

Now we all knew at the time this was pish, subsequent Hampden games have proven this to be the case.

I despair of our professional football adminstrators actively trying to reduce crowds, what does it say about their incompetence, and bias towards two teams?

Which brings us back to McKenna losing his appeal. what a complete and utter joke our game has become this season.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 5, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Good night again for Scottish football Glasgow Rangers showing they can compete and setting another record last night on their way to victory, *what a transformation*.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see Rangers on the up I agree.

However despite Celtic appearing to have dropped a level this season, on watching the recent old firm game, it was embarrasingly one sided still.

Still early days for Rangers under StevieG, wouldn't say its a transformation yet but it is improving. Quite a way to go yet though.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

That'll be the Hearts bubble burst, getting pumped at Ibrox today and Celtic take the lead in Perth.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			That'll be the Hearts bubble burst, getting pumped at Ibrox today and Celtic take the lead in Perth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching Celtic run riot, only because I can't get the Rangers game


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm watching Celtic run riot, only because I can't get the Rangers game 

Click to expand...

We can watch City vs Liverpool now both of our games are finished at half-time


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			We can watch City vs Liverpool now both of our games are finished at half-time 

Click to expand...

But it seems silly that only the one game is being televised here  BTW I'll take Liverpool  lol.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			That'll be the Hearts bubble burst, getting pumped at Ibrox today and Celtic take the lead in Perth.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Rangers made it look easy out there but after the way they played Mid Week there was no way the Scottish League leaders were going to give them a game.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Good to see Rangers on the up I agree.

However despite Celtic appearing to have dropped a level this season, on watching the recent old firm game, it was embarrasingly one sided still.

Still early days for Rangers under StevieG, wouldn't say its a transformation yet but it is improving. Quite a way to go yet though.
		
Click to expand...


Can only be good for the game in Scotland, the league looks like it's going to competitive this season, my son was at Ibrox on Thursday with 2 of his Rangers pals,he said the atmosphere was as good as he's heard anywhere, far better than when he was at Old Trafford.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 24, 2018)

ger147 said:



			That'll be the Hearts bubble burst, getting pumped at Ibrox today and Celtic take the lead in Perth.
		
Click to expand...

Oopsâ€¦.mind the gap.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oopsâ€¦.mind the gap.
		
Click to expand...

Helps when you get ridiculous penalty decisions going your way. Penalty against Aberdeen was another blatant cheating exercise by the SFA.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 24, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oopsâ€¦.mind the gap.
		
Click to expand...

What gap?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Helps when you get ridiculous penalty decisions going your way. Penalty against Aberdeen was another blatant cheating exercise by the SFA.
		
Click to expand...

Penalty was a bit soft but I think the ref felt guilty about missing the two earlier blatantly obvious ones.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2018)

I see individual Hearts Supporters have now raised Â£8 million to support the club on its journey to fan ownership.
New stand, great new training facilities and youth academy and now a decent team
A good model for others to follow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46052581

Disgraceful behaviour - hope life bans are given out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2018)

Cracking away win for Saints against Livi last night - Livi been pretty decent this year - before last night 8 matches unbeaten.  So barring a currently unforeseen drastic collapse Saints should be safe from a rele battle this year and should be aiming for a top 6 - where we should be but missed out on last year.  Tony Watt doing well for us.  Hopefully time with us will give him renewed confidence and challenging for a Scotland place again.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46052581

Disgraceful behaviour - hope life bans are given out
		
Click to expand...


Don't condone it at all, and if identified life bans for both supporters.

However, Lennon - vile individual, who winds people up, gives it out and can't take it back.
They way he went over was if a sniper had taken him out.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 1, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Don't condone it at all, and if identified life bans for both supporters.

However, Lennon - vile individual, who winds people up, gives it out and can't take it back.
They way he went over was if a sniper had taken him out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I just can't accept that, Lennon is an absolute gentleman and someone who gets way more abuse than he gives out. Lennon also never started the "abuse" he's been abused all his days and when he has the occasional pop back its suddenly opens us a free for all. Death threats, bullets in the post, attacked by fans, missiles thrown at him.

Disgusting moronic behaviour from the fans.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

But he did go down like a sack of spuds...
You can tell he was a footballer..any nornal Human would have just held their head in their hands..unless, of course, he got hit in the knee as well..


----------



## HughJars (Nov 1, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm sorry but I just can't accept that, Lennon is an absolute gentleman and someone who gets way more abuse than he gives out. Lennon also never started the "abuse" he's been abused all his days and when he has the occasional pop back its suddenly opens us a free for all. Death threats, bullets in the post, attacked by fans, missiles thrown at him.

Disgusting moronic behaviour from the fans.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, and I disagree. Absolutely no place for this at all, and Hearts fan have form with him.

But, I've seen Angela Heggarty on twitter today saying it's *only* because he's catholic that he gets this. She is so much in her little west coast bubble, while some of the stuff that went on when he was at Celtic was beyond the pale, it's not like we're not used to this lunacy from the Ibrox hoardes, but again, when it's Lennon it does go to another level, and that's because he can be a bit of a Homer J Simpson. 

What I will say, I never rated him as a manager, his record at Bolton seemed to back that up, I have a new found respect for him since he took the reigns at easter road. He's definetly got something, and isn't afraid - unlike the good sir Deek - to attack top half teams.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 1, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm sorry but I just can't accept that, Lennon is an absolute gentleman and someone who gets way more abuse than he gives out. Lennon also never started the "abuse" he's been abused all his days and when he has the occasional pop back its suddenly opens us a free for all. Death threats, bullets in the post, attacked by fans, missiles thrown at him.

Disgusting moronic behaviour from the fans.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute gentleman, Christ on a bikeðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IainP (Nov 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			But he did go down like a sack of spuds...
You can tell he was a footballer..any nornal Human would have just held their head in their hands..unless, of course, he got hit in the knee as well..

Click to expand...

And on that theme....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/46064344


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2018)

IainP said:



			And on that theme....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/46064344

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
The look of embarrassment after he realises heâ€™s been an absolute nob turd is awesome ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IainP (Nov 1, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
The look of embarrassment after he realises heâ€™s been an absolute nob turd is awesome ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It was as though his footballer training took over initially,  and then he remembered it wasn't another footballer so there couldn't be a booking.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 1, 2018)

Simbo said:



			An absolute gentleman, Christ on a bikeðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I have the advantage of having played golf with him and I'll stand by my statement, he is a gentleman.

Very humble person.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 1, 2018)

I will stand by him being a vile, nasty piece of @@@@.

Not a mark on him, yet went down like he had been shot.
All to deflect attention away from his own fans having punched the oppositions keeper.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oopsâ€¦.mind the gap.
		
Click to expand...

How's that gap doing...


----------



## Simbo (Nov 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have the advantage of having played golf with him and I'll stand by my statement, he is a gentleman.

Very humble person.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s easily one of the most detested people in football, â€œabsolute gentlemenâ€ donâ€™t serve touchline bans for behaving like a class A clowns on a regular basis. 
Heâ€™s had something like 4 separate bans in the last 2 years, 12/13 games or something, but hey,  itâ€™s always everyone elseâ€™s fault, poor wee Lenny.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 3, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Heâ€™s easily one of the most detested people in football, â€œabsolute gentlemenâ€ donâ€™t serve touchline bans for behaving like a class A clowns on a regular basis.
Heâ€™s had something like 4 separate bans in the last 2 years, 12/13 games or something, but hey,  itâ€™s always everyone elseâ€™s fault, poor wee Lenny.
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Clueless


----------



## Simbo (Nov 3, 2018)

Not quite sure how you cane to that conclusion, Iâ€™ll just put it down to your ability to post nonsense fairly regularly throughout this entire thread.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 4, 2018)

Expect you saw/heard the chant of The Celtic â€œfansâ€ at the match against Dundeelast week about what should happen with poppies!

Unbelievable.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2018)

I see Rangers have posted another year end loss, this time over Â£14m.
It must work out at over Â£50m for the 8/9 years of the new club and probably around the same in the latter seasons of the old club.
Scary money invested [or down the drain] to try and buy titles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see Rangers have posted another year end loss, this time over Â£14m.
It must work out at over Â£50m for the 8/9 years of the new club and probably around the same in the latter seasons of the old club.
Scary money invested [or down the drain] to try and buy titles.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised we havenâ€™t seen you talk about your fans during the week - at least to condemn their disgrace actions on Wednesday was it ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised we havenâ€™t seen you talk about your fans during the week - at least to condemn their disgrace actions on Wednesday was it ?
		
Click to expand...

Every club has it's fair share of numpties, thankfully Hearts and Hibs seem to have few and the normal fans seem quick to identify and sort out any troublemakers.

Most interesting to spot the Labour and Tory politicians attempting to make hay of this incident were the same ones that voted down the Scottish Governments bill to stop offensive behaviour at football matches. Perhaps they will give it a more educated thought process next time when it is re-drawn and re-presented.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2018)

Not too difficult to spot the bigot in amongst all these replies.

I agree with Doon, all clubs have their fair of bampots and nuggets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Every club has it's fair share of numpties, thankfully Hearts and Hibs seem to have few and the normal fans seem quick to identify and sort out any troublemakers.

Most interesting to spot the Labour and Tory politicians attempting to make hay of this incident were the same ones that voted down the Scottish Governments bill to stop offensive behaviour at football matches. Perhaps they will give it a more educated thought process next time when it is re-drawn and re-presented.
		
Click to expand...

Are the footballers short of money in the Scottish Prem ? I see St Mirren fans throwing money at the Rangers player yesterday ? 

Whatâ€™s happening - has it always been this bad or has something happened to escalate it in recent weeks. The league seems a bit closer at the moment so has that got the rivalry a bit more intense. I know Lennon can wind up a few but throwing coins at him ? Going a bit far - and then for the other fans to try and hit the GK. 

Is it going to get worse ? Or is it just isolated to the two Edinburgh and Glasgow teams.

Seems Celtic now singing some pretty poor taste in songs 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....fans-poppy-Remembrance-Day-2018-Sunday-UK/amp

Maybe they should remember why people wear the poppy


----------



## User62651 (Nov 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are the footballers short of money in the Scottish Prem ? I see St Mirren fans throwing money at the Rangers player yesterday ?

Whatâ€™s happening - has it always been this bad or has something happened to escalate it in recent weeks. The league seems a bit closer at the moment so has that got the rivalry a bit more intense. I know Lennon can wind up a few but throwing coins at him ? Going a bit far - and then for the other fans to try and hit the GK.

Is it going to get worse ? Or is it just isolated to the two Edinburgh and Glasgow teams.

*Seems Celtic now singing some pretty poor taste in songs*

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....fans-poppy-Remembrance-Day-2018-Sunday-UK/amp

Maybe they should remember why people wear the poppy
		
Click to expand...

Celtic fans singing that to wind up Dundee fans whose club was historically the protestant club of Dundee. Like all these things it's football mob rule, sheep following eachother without really thinking what they're doing/singing. Is distasteful yes but go to any ground and you'll get distasteful songs about opponents, not condoning it but this is football.

Coin throwing has been going on all over UK, made headlines here recently cause of Lennon who does seem to be a match to any flame.

Only been to Celtic park once, was a cracking atmosphere but it's clearly a catholic Irish institution as much a Scottish one when you look around it. In that regard expecting them to pay respect to British military given Irish/British history is not realistic. Again mob rule, get people on their own I doubt they'd really feel that way about things, just bluster. I didn't hear anything sectarian that day I attended, was v Motherwell though.
People get offended at everything and anything, not happy unless they've something to vent spleen at, the media channel news stories for effect and headlines to satisfy that need.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Every club has it's fair share of numpties, thankfully Hearts and Hibs seem to have few and the normal fans seem quick to identify and sort out any troublemakers
Hearts maybe but hibs, hibs have had notorious troublesome fans for donkeys years.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Surprised we havenâ€™t seen you talk about your fans during the week - at least to condemn their disgrace actions on Wednesday was it ?
		
Click to expand...

Like youâ€™ve already noticed, most fans of other clubs seem to be more interested in sticking the knife into rangers and conveniently â€œforgettingâ€ to mention their own fans trouble and club issues, they claim donâ€™t care whatâ€™s happening at rangers yet they all know all the details.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Simbo (Nov 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not too difficult to spot the bigot in amongst all these replies.

I agree with Doon, all clubs have their fair of bampots and nuggets.
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you just say who the bigot is and highlight whatâ€™s been said thatâ€™s bigoted before throwing accusations like that about. 

Or is that just another one of your â€œthat sounded good in my head so I think Iâ€™ll post itâ€ nonsense replies.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are the footballers short of money in the Scottish Prem ? I see St Mirren fans throwing money at the Rangers player yesterday ?

Whatâ€™s happening - has it always been this bad or has something happened to escalate it in recent weeks. The league seems a bit closer at the moment so has that got the rivalry a bit more intense. I know Lennon can wind up a few but throwing coins at him ? Going a bit far - and then for the other fans to try and hit the GK.

Is it going to get worse ? Or is it just isolated to the two Edinburgh and Glasgow teams.

Seems Celtic now singing some pretty poor taste in songs

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....fans-poppy-Remembrance-Day-2018-Sunday-UK/amp

Maybe they should remember why people wear the poppy
		
Click to expand...

Phil, this is nothing new. This has always gone on, itâ€™s not getting worse and surely youâ€™re not naive enough to think it only happens in Glasgow and Edinburgh.

St Johnstone fans had their â€œultrasâ€ section of their own ground closed by their own club following repeated thuggish behaviour at various fixtures 

Aberdeen fans brawling with stewards and police in Cyprus at their European 

Game.

Hearts fans hitting Lennon with a coin and thereâ€™s a video doing the rounds of a hearts thug outside the ground throwing a full Budweiser bottle at what he thought was Celtic fans but turned out it hit a 70 year grandmother who is a hearts fan. 

Falkirk fans throwing fake eyes onto the pitch at dean shiels, an opposing player who had his eye removed. 

Partick Thistle fans regularly sing sectarian songs about both the pope and the queen. 

St mirren fans throwing coins at Morelos, letâ€™s see if that receives the same media coverage as the Lennon incident.ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Celtic have done their anti poppy routine for donkeys years, nothing nothing new there either 

Thatâ€™s just a few I know of that have happened recently, within the last year or so and they arenâ€™t isolated incidents, but because itâ€™s not rangers or Celtic it gets pushed away to the pages of the media nobody reads. Very much a case of selective media journalism, or you can always rely on good old doon to be straight on here with a post the minute rangers fans or the club do anything.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2018)

Rangers fans hitting a wee lad with


Simbo said:



			Phil, this is nothing new. This has always gone on, itâ€™s not getting worse and surely youâ€™re not naive enough to think it only happens in Glasgow and Edinburgh.

St Johnstone fans had their â€œultrasâ€ section of their own ground closed by their own club following repeated thuggish behaviour at various fixtures

Aberdeen fans brawling with stewards and police in Cyprus at their European

Game.

Hearts fans hitting Lennon with a coin and thereâ€™s a video doing the rounds of a hearts thug outside the ground throwing a full Budweiser bottle at what he thought was Celtic fans but turned out it hit a 70 year grandmother who is a hearts fan.

Falkirk fans throwing fake eyes onto the pitch at dean shiels, an opposing player who had his eye removed.

Partick Thistle fans regularly sing sectarian songs about both the pope and the queen.

St mirren fans throwing coins at Morelos, letâ€™s see if that receives the same media coverage as the Lennon incident.ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Celtic have done their anti poppy routine for donkeys years, nothing nothing new there either

Thatâ€™s just a few I know of that have happened recently, within the last year or so and they arenâ€™t isolated incidents, but because itâ€™s not rangers or Celtic it gets pushed away to the pages of the media nobody reads. Very much a case of selective media journalism, or you can always rely on good old doon to be straight on here with a post the minute rangers fans or the club do anything.
		
Click to expand...


Rangers fans hitting a wee lad with a bottle at Pittodrie.

Rangers fans also hitting St Mirren keeper with coins yesterday, let's see if that receives the same media coverage.

Rangers fans disgusting behavior in Manchester.

Rangers fans fighting in Glasgow, of course that was Chelsea casuals.

Rangers fans and their sectarian chants.

(Since you obviously forgot to mention the failings of your own fans!)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2018)

ger147 said:



			How's that gap doing...
		
Click to expand...

Who is top of the league.

We will be OK after Christmas when most of our first team will be recovered from their injuries, so don't get tooo complacent.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Who is top of the league.

We will be OK after Christmas when most of our first team will be recovered from their injuries, so don't get tooo complacent.
		
Click to expand...

Answering a question with a question? 

Hope you enjoyed your wee turn on the top step as it's almost done. 0-8 against Celtic in 2 games...#oops


----------



## Simbo (Nov 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Rangers fans hitting a wee lad with



Rangers fans hitting a wee lad with a bottle at Pittodrie.

Rangers fans also hitting St Mirren keeper with coins yesterday, let's see if that receives the same media coverage.

Rangers fans disgusting behavior in Manchester.

Rangers fans fighting in Glasgow, of course that was Chelsea casuals.

Rangers fans and their sectarian chants.

(Since you obviously forgot to mention the failings of your own fans!)
		
Click to expand...

You can continue to pick and choose which posts you feel like you have an answer for, lol,  it just highlights how daft you really are. I didnâ€™t forget, I answered what he asked! Phil asked if it was isolated to the 2 glasgow and Edinburgh teams, I highlighted where it was happening with other teams hence why rangers, Celtic and hibs never got a mention.
Hearts got a mention in response to Phil asking about doon forgetting his own club.
The Celtic response I put was about the poppy singing Phil asked about.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2018)

St Johnstone's Ultras are in the main a bunch of silly laddies who just try and make a noise when the rest of the St Johnstone support is pretty silent.  And they got into trouble when one or two waved Palestinian flags at a Europa Cup game.  Oh the drama.

No matter - 4 wins and 4 clean sheets in a row sees Saintees up to 5th and only a single point (game more played) behind the Scottish blue behemoth that spends way beyond it's means when wee clubs like mine work hard to balance the books.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			St Johnstone's Ultras are in the main a bunch of silly laddies who just try and make a noise when the rest of the St Johnstone support is pretty silent.  And they got into trouble when one or two waved Palestinian flags at a Europa Cup game.  Oh the drama.

No matter - 4 wins and 4 clean sheets in a row sees Saintees up to 5th and only a single point (game more played) behind the Scottish blue behemoth that spends way beyond it's means when wee clubs like mine work hard to balance the books.
		
Click to expand...

Most are. Like the Motherwell "casuals" all about 15-22 years old. 

As I already said all fans have a moronic element that let's the clubs down.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2018)

Simbo said:



			You can continue to pick and choose which posts you feel like you have an answer for, lol,  it just highlights how daft you really are. I didnâ€™t forget, I answered what he asked! Phil asked if it was isolated to the 2 glasgow and Edinburgh teams, I highlighted where it was happening with other teams hence why rangers, Celtic and hibs never got a mention.
Hearts got a mention in response to Phil asking about doon forgetting his own club.
The Celtic response I put was about the poppy singing Phil asked about.
		
Click to expand...

Correct I can. It's a forum, just like Sevco can pick and choose not to pay bills or tax. 

Your bitterness is boring now. 

Love how you can take the moral high ground and pull up St Mirren fans yet fail to mention the coins thrown at the St Mirren keeper and also fail to mention the linesman earlier in the season with the head injury. 

ðŸ¤


----------



## Simbo (Nov 4, 2018)

Go to your bed man, youâ€™re embarrassing yourself with all these stupid posts.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 5, 2018)

Simbo said:



			they claim donâ€™t care whatâ€™s happening at rangers yet they all know all the details.
		
Click to expand...

 Not caring, but knwoing details are tow different things.  I care not a jot for the Royal Family, but sadly can't escape knowing about them. Or X-factor, or Strictly cum Dancing, or baking programmes. Never watch them, can't escape them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2018)

Isn't it great to see seven teams contesting the League.










 [apart from Celtic]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2018)

Two games on the trot on BT Sport tonight.
Rangers at 6pm Celtic at 8pm.
Coincides with Lady Doon saying she will be busy all night sorting out her new laptop.

Looks like The SPL will finally have a decent TV deal with SKY from 2020.
Shame for me has I don't do Sky Sports and have been enjoying the odd bits on BT Sport, good for Scottish fitba though.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two games on the trot on BT Sport tonight.
Rangers at 6pm Celtic at 8pm.
Coincides with Lady Doon saying she will be busy all night sorting out her new laptop.

Looks like The SPL will finally have a decent TV deal with SKY from 2020.
Shame for me has I don't do Sky Sports and have been enjoying the odd bits on BT Sport, good for Scottish fitba though.
		
Click to expand...

Sky need to get their act together re Football. Having the SPL is a step in the right direction but a few yearsâ€™ ago they had Seria A I think and this year they have lost the best League, La Liga.

However they have the American has been League and are now bragging about the home of NBA!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Great game in Moscow currently.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2018)

Great game to watch, some some pish poor defending though as they say. ðŸ˜€


----------



## ger147 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Great game to watch, some some pish poor defending though as they say. ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Aye, the Keystone Cops would be proud of the defending from both sides.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good 1st half for Celtic at home to RB Leipzig.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Good 1st half for Celtic at home to RB Leipzig.
		
Click to expand...

Up against a tough side so certainly result wise it is, but as a nuetral they seem to be lacking a leader on the pitch, plenty of effort, but no cohesion.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2018)

Scottish football gets a "bad press" about it's quality etc but jeeeezus, my eyes are bleeding watching this Arsenal game. Absolutely horrendous game if football. Zero quality.

If ever there was a game that was an "agreed point" each then I'm confident it's this one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Scottish football gets a "bad press" about it's quality etc but jeeeezus, my eyes are bleeding watching this Arsenal game. Absolutely horrendous game if football. Zero quality.

If ever there was a game that was an "agreed point" each then I'm confident it's this one.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic game not bad, great response from Celtic.
Downside is Chris Sutton commentating.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Couple of decent games to watch tonight.
Rangers unlucky and Celtic much better 2nd half.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good result for Celtic winning at home. Thought RB Leipzig were probably the better side but Celtic took their chances and Leipzig didn't so I'll take it.

Nice to see McGregor, Tierney, Forrest and Christie being the best players for Celtic, all Scottish and all came thru the ranks.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2018)

Aye, Christie through the ranks elsewhere!


----------



## casuk (Nov 9, 2018)

Game was superb last night, atmosphere was outstanding, special praise for Christie, Forrest, Tierney, Boyata, benkovic, and big French Eddie, thought they played some outstanding stuff against a very good side


----------



## HughJars (Nov 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like The SPL will finally have a decent TV deal with SKY from 2020.
Shame for me has I don't do Sky Sports and have been enjoying the odd bits on BT Sport, good for Scottish fitba though.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, unless they dramatically overhaul their team, I won;t be watching unless it's Dons away. Andy Walker, Boyd, Commons. Load of shite the lot of them. Plus a commentator who can't pronounce half the Scottish names, wtf is so hard about "Murray" for instance?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Good result for Celtic winning at home. Thought RB Leipzig were probably the better side but Celtic took their chances and Leipzig didn't so I'll take it.

Nice to see McGregor, Tierney, Forrest and Christie being the best players for Celtic, all Scottish and all came thru the ranks.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff - and good from the Scots lads.  Something to look forward to with maybe a little bit of hope for better times for the National team.  And once Rangers get their act together with their youth players maybe the Awful Firm will be able to supply a decent core to a half decent Scotland - supplemented by a few jambos - maybe hibees - plus a few exiles playing in England (principally going to be Robertson)

week-in week-out I don't give a monkeys for Celtic and Rangers players - but when they pull on the Scotland jersey they will have my full and unbridled support.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 9, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good stuff - and good from the Scots lads.  Something to look forward to with maybe a little bit of hope for better times for the National team. * And once Rangers get their act together with their youth players maybe the Awful Firm will be able to supply a decent core to a half decent Scotland* - supplemented by a few jambos - maybe hibees - plus a few exiles playing in England (principally going to be Robertson)

week-in week-out I don't give a monkeys for Celtic and Rangers players - but when they pull on the Scotland jersey they will have my full and unbridled support.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not following why this should be a thing, or why it's a good thing? Sevco have proven for a long time now that youth development isn;t their thing, Hearts & Hibs much better in that department, as are the Dons.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 9, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Aye, unless they dramatically overhaul their team, I won;t be watching unless it's Dons away. Andy Walker, Boyd, Commons. Load of shite the lot of them. Plus a commentator who can't pronounce half the Scottish names, wtf is so hard about "Murray" for instance?
		
Click to expand...

I just love the pundit who pronounces Gerrard with a French accent.
I recon he has a bet on with someone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Aye, unless they dramatically overhaul their team, I won;t be watching unless it's Dons away. Andy Walker, Boyd, Commons. Load of shite the lot of them. Plus a commentator who can't pronounce half the Scottish names, wtf is so hard about "Murray" for instance?
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good game tonight,  Aberdeen v Hibs


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 10, 2018)

It was a wild night at Pittodrie last night.
Well done to both teams for giving us a decent game.
Aberdeen charging up the league now, if they had lost they would have been in 8th place.

Thank you BT Sport...â€¦..BBC SCOTLAND ?????  were offering us the mouthwatering option of watching Harringay Borough Council play AFC Wombledon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was a wild night at Pittodrie last night.
Well done to both teams for giving us a decent game.
Aberdeen charging up the league now, if they had lost they would have been in 8th place.

*Thank you BT Sport...â€¦..BBC SCOTLAND ?????  were offering us the mouthwatering option of watching Harringay Borough Council play AFC Wombledon.*

Click to expand...

Why are you showing surprise ? BBC donâ€™t have a contract to show SPL football but they do have one to show the FA Cup and it was also on BBC2 - so your typical faux outrage at the BBC is once again groundless


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 10, 2018)

Aye Right. They don't have a contract with the SPL.
That ended when the SPL ended.

https://spfl.co.uk/news/spfl-announces-new-four-year-deal-with-bbc-scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye Right. They don't have a contract with the SPL.
That ended when the SPL ended.

https://spfl.co.uk/news/spfl-announces-new-four-year-deal-with-bbc-scotland

Click to expand...

Maybe you need to read it 

The agreement means BBC Sport Scotland will continue to provide *TV and online highlights *and live radio commentary of Ladbrokes Premiership, Championship, League 1 and League 2 matches from season 2016/17.

So please explain how they can show the match last night when they can only show â€œhighlights


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe you need to read it

The agreement means BBC Sport Scotland will continue to provide *TV and online highlights *and live radio commentary of Ladbrokes Premiership, Championship, League 1 and League 2 matches from season 2016/17.

So please explain how they can show the match last night when they can only show â€œhighlights
		
Click to expand...

You never mentioned "live" football, you just said they didn't have a contract to show it, which is technically wrong.

To get back on topic again it was a very wild night at Pittodrie making playing conditions tough but what a strike from GMS to light up the game. Goal worthy of winning any game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2018)

5 points separating the top six teams in the SPFL.
Bring it on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You never mentioned "live" football, you just said they didn't have a contract to show it, which is technically wrong.

To get back on topic again it was a very wild night at Pittodrie making playing conditions tough but what a strike from GMS to light up the game. Goal worthy of winning any game.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was pretty obvious when Doon was dribbling on about BBC showing an FA Cup match when Aberdeen were playing â€œliveâ€


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			5 points separating the top six teams in the SPFL.
Bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

About that gap...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Celtic will be pulling clear very soon, the race for 2nd is hotting up as Rangers continue to climb the table.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2018)

Ahh.... but just wait until the Hearts first team return from injury.

Pundit guy saying St Johnstone have played seven and a half hours of fitba without conceding a goal, some record.

BTW Great fighting draw from Celtic v's the team who finished 4th in last years SPFL2


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ahh.... but just wait until the Hearts first team return from injury.

Pundit guy saying St Johnstone have played seven and a half hours of fitba without conceding a goal, some record.
		
Click to expand...

By the time you are finished visiting Pittodrie, Easter Road and Ibrox between now and Christmas, you'll be 3rd at best.

Hope you enjoyed your wee shot at the summit, with a fair wind you might manage it again at the start of next season for a few weeks.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			By the time you are finished visiting Pittodrie, Easter Road and Ibrox between now and Christmas, you'll be 3rd at best.

Hope you enjoyed your wee shot at the summit, with a fair wind you might manage it again at the start of next season for a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

3rd but only a point behind...â€¦..I'll take that with our team retuned to full strength for the run in.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			About that gap...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Celtic will be pulling clear very soon, the race for 2nd is hotting up as Rangers continue to climb the table.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh Celtic stalled after a Mid Week game, but you would have expected them to beat a poor Livingston team for sure


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yeh Celtic stalled after a Mid Week game, but you would have expected them to beat a poor Livingston team for sure
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same poor Livingston team who beat Rangers a couple of weeks ago? ðŸ˜€


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ahh.... but just wait until the Hearts first team return from injury.
Pundit guy saying St Johnstone have played seven and a half hours of fitba without conceding a goal, some record.
		
Click to expand...

5 wins on the bounce and no goals conceded.  A record for Saints in the top league of Scotland - ever.  We don't believe it was ever done even by Willie Ormond's brilliant boys.  Apparently in the first half we played the best football we have played in decades - according to the older fans.  And our goalie is 26yr old Scots (glaswegian) lad - Zander (Alexander) Clarke - pushing for a Scotland place?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			3rd but only a point behind...â€¦..I'll take that with our team retuned to full strength for the run in.

Click to expand...

You will be MUCH further behind than 1 point come the New Year.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			By the time you are finished visiting Pittodrie, Easter Road and Ibrox between now and Christmas, you'll be 3rd at best.

Hope you enjoyed your wee shot at the summit, with a fair wind you might manage it again at the start of next season for a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure if you are trolling or not but I really can't grasp why you seem to take such delight given such an uneven playing field that Hearts have faltered slightly. It was always going to be the case, finances and playing squads are hardly comparable.

Celtic have underachieved so far but they will still win the league at a canter. Hearts and Aberdeen (last three years) should be proud of their achievement considering the massive gap.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 11, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not really sure if you are trolling or not but I really can't grasp why you seem to take such delight given such an uneven playing field that Hearts have faltered slightly. It was always going to be the case, finances and playing squads are hardly comparable.

Celtic have underachieved so far but they will still win the league at a canter. Hearts and Aberdeen (last three years) should be proud of their achievement considering the massive gap.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on you need ony look at the wage bill to see the gulf but on the park it's not showing. And with all the recent news in the papers it seems that the Big Yin Knew after all.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 11, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Spot on you need ony look at the wage bill to see the gulf but on the park it's not showing. And with all the recent news in the papers it seems that the Big Yin Knew after all.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s really pathetic. I get the fact that you dislike Celtic, but bringing up despicable slurs about child abuse is pretty low, you should be ashamed.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not really sure if you are trolling or not but I really can't grasp why you seem to take such delight given such an uneven playing field that Hearts have faltered slightly. It was always going to be the case, finances and playing squads are hardly comparable.

Celtic have underachieved so far but they will still win the league at a canter. Hearts and Aberdeen (last three years) should be proud of their achievement considering the massive gap.
		
Click to expand...

Read the thread...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 12, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Read the thread...
		
Click to expand...


Point me to a post please, can't be bothered going back through 22 pages Ger.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 12, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			Thatâ€™s really pathetic. I get the fact that you dislike Celtic, but bringing up despicable slurs about child abuse is pretty low, you should be ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

I am ashamed and Sorry, ashamed for the disgrace it has brought and sorry for the victims its just a shame that they have not yet had the apology they wanted.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2018)

If Hearts had spent Â£14.5m of money that they don't have on players [to copy Rangers model] then they would probably be much further ahead of them in the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Point me to a post please, can't be bothered going back through 22 pages Ger.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Ger might be alluding to Doon lauding it up a bit because Hearts were top of the table for a while and created a little gap - as that gap has no disappeared Doon went a little quiet. Hence why Ger said go through the thread and you would see - so guess Ger just giving a bit of comeback


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 12, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I am ashamed and Sorry, ashamed for the disgrace it has brought and sorry for the victims its just a shame that they have not yet had the apology they wanted.
		
Click to expand...

no you're not, you're just using child abuse to point score, which is the lowest of the low.

If you want to start a separate thread about child abuse at football clubs, go ahead, but making snide comments about it in this thread is pretty poor.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe Ger might be alluding to Doon lauding it up a bit because Hearts were top of the table for a while and created a little gap - as that gap has no disappeared Doon went a little quiet. Hence why Ger said go through the thread and you would see - so guess Ger just giving a bit of comeback
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again.
I think you are starting to get a bit obsessed with me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If Hearts had spent Â£14.5m of money that they don't have on players [to copy Rangers model] then they would probably be much further ahead of them in the league.

Click to expand...

Ah but look what you get for your Â£14.5m debt - a 7-1 victory over Well.  No complaints from Gerrard over that I'm guessing.  And a Sellick-slip against Livi.  Funny old league.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah but look what you get for your Â£14.5m debt - a 7-1 victory over Well.  No complaints from Gerrard over that I'm guessing.  And a Sellick-slip against Livi.  Funny old league.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but that was just Rangers getting their customary OF penalty and a bonus sending off....Motherwell went to pieces after that.

Rangers are slowly improving under Gerrard. Not convinced that the quality of the contracted signed players is that good.
Couple of good loanees, like other clubs.

Looking at some of the quality of the EPL loans playing in the SPFL and the quality of the Scots players playing in the EPL is a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why are you showing surprise ? BBC donâ€™t have a contract to show SPL football but they do have one to show the FA Cup and it was also on BBC2 - so your typical faux outrage at the BBC is once again groundless
		
Click to expand...

Do you get a lot of the Scottish games when they *do* show them? What time do you get Sportscene at the weekend?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ah but that was just Rangers getting their customary OF penalty and a bonus sending off....Motherwell went to pieces after that.

Rangers are slowly improving under Gerrard. Not convinced that the quality of the contracted signed players is that good.
Couple of good loanees, like other clubs.

*Looking at some of the quality of the EPL loans playing in the SPFL and the quality of the Scots players playing in the EPL is a bit of a head scratcher.*

Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean by that.  

Anyway - Saintees are benefitting bigly from having Tony Watt (of Celtic) playing for us at the moment, and seem to have made a cracking catch in Drey Wright from Colchester Utd.  Onwards and upwards - saintees only 3pts off the top of the league.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

Scotland playing USA live tonight on BBC Alba at 7pm.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure what you mean by that. 

Anyway - Saintees are benefitting bigly from having Tony Watt (of Celtic) playing for us at the moment, and seem to have made a cracking catch in Drey Wright from Colchester Utd.  Onwards and upwards - saintees only 3pts off the top of the league.  

Click to expand...

Clum Patterson starring for Cardiff as a forward and Mitchell and Dunne starring for Hearts as defenders.
If Burnley have 5/6 better defenders in their first team than Dunne why are they in the relegation zone.
Especially if they are playing against the quality of forwards/midfielders/defenders like Clum. 
Scratchs head.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clum Patterson starring for Cardiff as a forward and Mitchell and Dunne starring for Hearts as defenders.
If Burnley have 5/6 better defenders in their first team than Dunne why are they in the relegation zone.
Especially if they are playing against the quality of forwards/midfielders/defenders like Clum.
Scratchs head.
		
Click to expand...

Is he really starring ? His team are in the bottom three ( below Burnley who are not in the relegation zone ) , he has been playing as a striker and scored 3 goals ? Not exactly ripping up trees. Your logic doesnâ€™t seem to equate in any way shape or form . 

And yes Burnley do have 5/6 defenders better than who they send out on loan


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

Name those defenders.

BTW Clum is a left back playing also as midfielder and striker for Burnley. Just the three positions unlike the 11 he played for Hearts [pretty sure he played Goalie in a game when they only played with one goalie and he got injured.
He takes Mr Vercility to a whole new level.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Name those defenders.

BTW Clum is a left back playing also as midfielder and striker for Burnley. Just the three positions unlike the 11 he played for Hearts [pretty sure he played Goalie in a game when they only played with one goalie and he got injured.
He takes Mr Vercility to a whole new level.
		
Click to expand...

Lowton 
Gibson
Mee
Tarkowski 
Ward
Bardlsey
Taylor

And so Patterson is a jack of all trades - doing ok at Cardiff which is prob championship level but I guess being ex Hearts itâ€™s being a bit overblown.


----------



## casuk (Nov 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clum Patterson starring for Cardiff as a forward and Mitchell and Dunne starring for Hearts as defenders.
If Burnley have 5/6 better defenders in their first team than Dunne why are they in the relegation zone.
Especially if they are playing against the quality of forwards/midfielders/defenders like Clum. 
Scratchs head.
		
Click to expand...

It because they have hart in goal, simples


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lowton
Gibson
Mee
Tarkowski
Ward
Bardlsey
Taylor

And so Patterson is a jack of all trades - doing ok at Cardiff which is prob championship level but I guess being ex Hearts itâ€™s being a bit overblown.
		
Click to expand...

Heard of Bardsley, didn't he used to play for Newcastle/Middlesborough. must be getting on a bit now.

The rest are totally unknown to me and I would also imagine you.

Google is your friend


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

casuk said:



			It because they have hart in goal, simples
		
Click to expand...

Harsh  I think he is past his silly spell and seems to be playing a tad better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Heard of Bardsley, didn't he used to play for Newcastle/Middlesborough. must be getting on a bit now.

The rest are totally unknown to me and I would also imagine you.

Google is your friend

Click to expand...

Being unknown to you doesnâ€™t say much as you consistently show your lack of knowledge of any football really

Would suspect anyone who has watched the Prem would know those players names - all players who have played in the Prem for a good period and not just as Burnley.

But your initial point is what was being discussed- Patterson isnâ€™t really doing much in the Prem and the defenders on loan to Hearts are doing well because they have taken a big step down to play there


----------



## casuk (Nov 13, 2018)

Never going to be a good keeper never was to begin, over hyped like a lot of English players


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2018)

Decent result for Scotland against the USA in the live BBC match.
Gives us a bit of hope for the World Cup.


----------



## Slab (Nov 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is he really starring ? His team are in the bottom three ( below Burnley who are not in the relegation zone ) ,* he has been playing as a striker and scored 3 goals ? Not exactly ripping up trees. *Your logic doesnâ€™t seem to equate in any way shape or form .

And yes Burnley do have 5/6 defenders better than who they send out on loan
		
Click to expand...

Maybe wrongly reported but I read it was three goals in the last four games. If accurate it would mean a fair few trees are down & maybe put a different slant on the performance from a guy who isn't a striker


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2018)

Slab said:



			Maybe wrongly reported but I read it was three goals in the last four games. If accurate it would mean a fair few trees are down & maybe put a different slant on the performance from a guy who isn't a striker
		
Click to expand...

He played as a striker for Hearts for quite a few games so he is used to the position,
His main position is right back.
Burnley started him there then moved him to midfield then attack.
He has scored three of the seven goals scored so far in the league by Burnley this season,
I would imagine he is the EPL clubs top scorer.

Might be interesting to see if McLeish starts him there for Scotland's next game. So many of his strikers injured or not wanting to play


----------



## Slab (Nov 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He played as a striker for Hearts for quite a few games so he is used to the position,
His main position is right back.
Burnley started him there then moved him to midfield then attack.
He has scored three of the seven goals scored so far in the league by Burnley this season,
I would imagine he is the EPL clubs top scorer.

Might be interesting to see if McLeish starts him there for Scotland's next game. So many of his strikers injured or not wanting to play
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Cardiff?


----------



## casuk (Nov 14, 2018)

He also started as a striker throughout his youth and first games in the senior squad was moved back to right back were he played for hearts and signed for cardiff, Warnock is playing him there cause the hammer throw style he always plays and Patterson fits right in to that type of team


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2018)

Slab said:



			Do you mean Cardiff?
		
Click to expand...

yes....senior moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2018)

ah - now that was a good team.  Still didn't get that far in the WC or ECs...

Aff tap o' ma heid...I think (anyone know where Dalgleish was?)

Roughie, Gough, McLeish, Aitken, Leighton, Malpas, Speedie, Archibald, Miller, MoJ
Bett (what a left peg), Souness, McCall, Strachan


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Never going to be a good keeper never was to begin, over hyped like a lot of English players
		
Click to expand...

Zander Clark for the Scotland #1 shirt I say 

Neither he nor Richard Foster given a chance in a Scotland shirt because they play for a diddy team?


----------



## casuk (Nov 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Zander Clark for the Scotland #1 shirt I say 

Neither he nor Richard Foster given a chance in a Scotland shirt because they play for a diddy team?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly its that type of thing that hold us back, play the form players,


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Zander Clark for the Scotland #1 shirt I say 

Neither he nor Richard Foster given a chance in a Scotland shirt because they play for a diddy team?
		
Click to expand...

I would certainly say Zander Clark is a future Scotland number 1. I was very surprised that they called up Jamie McDonald ahead of Clark who is much younger and in very good form. Get him in and give him experience of the international set up and atmosphere. Good learning curve.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2018)

Gordon and McGregor both getting on now.
We seem to have a good crop of young goalies now.
Clark is the outstanding choice, I wonder how long it will be before Celtic sign him.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gordon and McGregor both getting on now.
We seem to have a good crop of young goalies now.
Clark is the outstanding choice, I wonder how long it will be before Celtic sign him.

Click to expand...


Gordon is poor. McGregor is twice the keeper Gordon has ever been.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gordon and McGregor both getting on now.
We seem to have a good crop of young goalies now.
Clark is the outstanding choice, I wonder how long it will be before Celtic sign him.

Click to expand...

...or Rangers ask for their O/D limit to be increased...


----------



## HughJars (Nov 15, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Zander Clark for the Scotland #1 shirt I say 

Neither he nor Richard Foster given a chance in a Scotland shirt because they play for a diddy team?
		
Click to expand...

Clark aye. Foster I heard on GMS yesterday, LOLing. He's nowhere near an international player


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2018)

Aye good probability.

Two Scottish clubs go bust, demoted down the league, rebuild to top six standard.
Last year one makes a Â£1.8m profit whilst also building a new stand.
The other makes a Â£14.5m loss. buying humdrum players it cannot afford to pay.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2018)

11 call offs and McLeish manages to pick his strongest Scottish team yet.
Fabulous goal by Forrest, nice fitba from the team.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 18, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			11 call offs and McLeish manages to pick his strongest Scottish team yet.
Fabulous goal by Forrest, nice fitba from the team.
		
Click to expand...

That Diddy from Kilmarnock should never have been at right back, he's dire so anything was an upgrade on him. He also didn't have the problem of trying to shoehorn Tierney into the side. 

Fraser should start EVERY game, and Forrest (always think he flatters to deceive) played well too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2018)

Four teams have now topped the SPFL this year so far. Well done Killie.
Heading up to Christmas and only 4 points between the top four with St Johnstone and Aberdeen closely behind.

Great stuff with Steve Clark and Tommy Wright putting down managerial markers.
Gerrard doing Okish whilst Lennon seems to have lost the plot with Hibs, 2nd to 8th in 5 weeks
Awful refereeing all round,  some eye watering decisions over the last few weeks.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 6, 2018)

And we're heading into Christmas still talking about the cheating men in black who do everything in their power to ensure that the ugly sisters of Glasgow get every advantage going.

Andrew Dallas in the cup final was an absolute disgrace, giving a penalty for an incident miles outside the box.

He had an even bigger howler last night giving St Johnstone a penalty that never was.

Last week you had a referee allow a goal to stand where four Sevco players were offside.

Last night at Ibrox you had a referee send off Sam Cosgrove of Aberdeen for getting kicked by a Sevco player! Also last night Morales punched Shinnie and it's only deemed a second yellow, should have been straight red. Big Kyle laughable elbowed Scott McKenna in the face and he has to leave the pitch for several minutes. Guarantee that the "compliance" officer won't cite Kyle and give him a retrospective ban.

Referee's in Scotland are an embarrassment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070763688565620737


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			And we're heading into Christmas still talking about the cheating men in black who do everything in their power to ensure that the ugly sisters of Glasgow get every advantage going.

Andrew Dallas in the cup final was an absolute disgrace, giving a penalty for an incident miles outside the box.

He had an even bigger howler last night giving St Johnstone a penalty that never was.

Last week you had a referee allow a goal to stand where four Sevco players were offside.

Last night at Ibrox you had a referee send off Sam Cosgrove of Aberdeen for getting kicked by a Sevco player! Also last night Morales punched Shinnie and it's only deemed a second yellow, should have been straight red. Big Kyle laughable elbowed Scott McKenna in the face and he has to leave the pitch for several minutes. Guarantee that the "compliance" officer won't cite Kyle and give him a retrospective ban.

Referee's in Scotland are an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ.
I thought it was just the three Rangers players who were offside.
Another 'ghost' penalty awarded against Hearts last night.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I beg to differ.
I thought it was just the three Rangers players who were offside.
Another 'ghost' penalty awarded against Hearts last night.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts still 5 points clear of 7th place, no need to hit the panic button just yet...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			And we're heading into Christmas still talking about the cheating men in black who do everything in their power to ensure that the ugly sisters of Glasgow get every advantage going.

Andrew Dallas in the cup final was an absolute disgrace, giving a penalty for an incident miles outside the box.

*He had an even bigger howler last night giving St Johnstone a penalty that never was.*

Last week you had a referee allow a goal to stand where four Sevco players were offside.

Last night at Ibrox you had a referee send off Sam Cosgrove of Aberdeen for getting kicked by a Sevco player! Also last night Morales punched Shinnie and it's only deemed a second yellow, should have been straight red. Big Kyle laughable elbowed Scott McKenna in the face and he has to leave the pitch for several minutes. Guarantee that the "compliance" officer won't cite Kyle and give him a retrospective ban.

Referee's in Scotland are an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Mibbe - but we easy deserved to win - so 2pts dropped say's Tommy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070763688565620737

Click to expand...

_I think Aberdeen are an absolute disgrace - for the way they've come here and beat us on purpose.  _hahahaha - love it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2018)

Jambos in the World top 10.
Love the story about the Brighton & Hove Badge.

https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/galle...rld?utm_medium=applenews&utm_source=applenews


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2018)

8 mins into the Dundee vs Rangers match and Kenny Miller opens the scoring - for Dundee...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2018)

Rangers go top of the league, get a bit giddy, then lose 5 points out of  6. [snigger]

Only 3 points between the top four now, 5 between the top  five.
Great to enjoy a competitive league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers go top of the league, get a bit giddy, then lose 5 points out of  6. [snigger]

Only 3 points between the top four now, 5 between the top  five.
Great to enjoy a competitive league.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not forgetting that the team say on top have two games in hand plus Rangers have a game in hand - add those onto the points tally and itâ€™s not as close as â€œcompetitiveâ€ as you suggest. Celtic will walk the league again even though they have been below par and lost a good number of players. 

Reckon both the old Firm teams will be double figure points clear from all the others


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers go top of the league, get a bit giddy, then lose 5 points out of  6. [snigger]

Only 3 points between the top four now, 5 between the top  five.
Great to enjoy a competitive league.
		
Click to expand...

Good win for Hearts yesterday, gets them back on track for a top 6 finish.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Good win for Hearts yesterday, gets them back on track for a top 6 finish.
		
Click to expand...


OOOOOOOOOOhnoooo... just you wait until we get our new striker in January and Soutar and Itchy back from injury.
Top four at least behind Killie and Saintees


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Obviously not forgetting that the team say on top have two games in hand plus Rangers have a game in hand - add those onto the points tally and itâ€™s not as close as â€œcompetitiveâ€ as you suggest. Celtic will walk the league again even though they have been below par and lost a good number of players.

Reckon both the old Firm teams will be double figure points clear from all the others
		
Click to expand...

Ehhhh, I know you don't get Scottish football down south but Celtic have been in superb form the last half dozen games.
Can you name the 'good number of players' that they have lost.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ehhhh, I know you don't get Scottish football down south but Celtic have been in superb form the last half dozen games.
Can you name the 'good number of players' that they have lost.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean â€œdonâ€™t get Scottish Football down southâ€

Well they lost prob the best player in the league in Dembele and also Armstrong left

They lost a couple early games , but now top of the table - 2 games in hand and they will go on the win the league at a canter for what is it ? 8th year in a row

I donâ€™t think any other league in Europe has one team dominate the league for such a long period. Not really competitive as hard as you try to make it - 99.9% of people know that Celtic are going to win it  and will no doubt do the same again next year


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you mean â€œdonâ€™t get Scottish Football down southâ€

Well they lost prob the best player in the league in Dembele and also Armstrong left

They lost a couple early games , but now top of the table - 2 games in hand and they will go on the win the league at a canter for what is it ? 8th year in a row

I donâ€™t think any other league in Europe has one team dominate the league for such a long period. Not really competitive as hard as you try to make it - 99.9% of people know that Celtic are going to win it  and will no doubt do the same again next year
		
Click to expand...

Are you aware of the difference between losing and the club making a choice to sell and replace.  TWO players one of which was a bench warmer [now staring in the EPL]

Hearts lost their two main central defenders and two main strikers on long term injury. Plus another two or three first team players out for a few weeks/months. SEVEN players


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you aware of the difference between losing and the choice of selling. Two players
		
Click to expand...

There is no difference - the player is still no longer at the club. They lost two key players and will still walk the league - itâ€™s a shame for all the other clubs that one team dominates so much for such a long period.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no difference - the player is still no longer at the club. They lost two key players and will still walk the league - itâ€™s a shame for all the other clubs that one team dominates so much for such a long period.
		
Click to expand...

Love the carefully chosen 'such a long period' as England moves on to the Man City period. After Man U dominated for a decade.
Big gap between 2nd and third in the EPL, perhaps that league will be a two horse race this year for a change.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you mean â€œdonâ€™t get Scottish Football down southâ€

Well they lost prob the best player in the league in Dembele and also Armstrong left

They lost a couple early games , but now top of the table - 2 games in hand and they will go on the win the league at a canter for what is it ? 8th year in a row

*I donâ€™t think any other league in Europe has one team dominate the league for such a long period. Not really competitive as hard as you try to make it - 99.9% of people know that Celtic are going to win it  and will no doubt do the same again next year*

Click to expand...

*

BATE Borisov?*


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you aware of the difference between losing and the club making a choice to sell and replace.  TWO players one of which was a bench warmer [now staring in the EPL]

Hearts lost their two main central defenders and two main strikers on long term injury. Plus another two or three first team players out for a few weeks/months. SEVEN players
		
Click to expand...

To suggest Armstrong was a bench warmer is a tad unfair. Armstrong didn't hide the fact that he wanted to leave and Celtic rightly used him sparingly after his injury. 

Hearts/Hibs/Aberdeen/St J will always struggle once they lose a player or three through suspension and injury, just nature of the best with squad size.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you aware of the difference between losing and the club making a choice to sell and replace.  *TWO players one of which was a bench warmer [now staring in the EPL]*

Hearts lost their two main central defenders and two main strikers on long term injury. Plus another two or three first team players out for a few weeks/months. SEVEN players
		
Click to expand...

I hope you mean starting in the prem. He hasn't pulled up any trees, despite a few goals for us recently.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Love the carefully chosen 'such a long period' as England moves on to the Man City period. After Man U dominated for a decade.
Big gap between 2nd and third in the EPL, perhaps that league will be a two horse race this year for a change.

Click to expand...

What exactly are you debating here Doon?

England/Scotland/Germany/Spain etc are generally all contested by 2 or 3 teams.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Love the carefully chosen 'such a long period' as England moves on to the Man City period. After Man U dominated for a decade.
Big gap between 2nd and third in the EPL, perhaps that league will be a two horse race this year for a change.

Click to expand...

Is 8 years in a row not a long period then ? I think in the same period in the Prem there have been 4 different winners Doon. And that â€œdecadeâ€ you talk about Man Utd won it 3 times. You appear to continually attempt to suggest the title race in Scotland is anything but a one horse race ? Itâ€™s competitive below the yearly champions


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



*BATE Borisov?*

Click to expand...

Yeah they have that league sown up before a ball is kicked -ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you aware of the difference between losing and the club making a choice to sell and replace.  TWO players one of which was a bench warmer [now staring in the EPL]

Hearts lost their two main central defenders and two main strikers on long term injury. Plus another two or three first team players out for a few weeks/months. SEVEN players
		
Click to expand...

What do injuries have to do with anything 

And Armstrong isnâ€™t â€œstaringâ€ in the EPL - he also wasnâ€™t used as much do to wanting to leave to further career 

Was there a player more talented than Dembele in the league last year ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was there a player more talented than Dembele in the league last year ?

Scott Sinclair scored more goals and I would imagine made more than Dembele.
Kevin Tierney.
Perhaps Scott Brown
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2018)

Scott Sinclair May score more but he isnâ€™t a better player 

Tierney is a very good player 

and Scott Brown !?!? Seriously ðŸ˜‚


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 10, 2018)

Dembele went for Â£19m. If Celtic decided to punt Sinclair, they would be lucky to get 3 or 4m. He had a great first season, but was poor last season, and has been for most of this one, albeit he does seem to be finally hitting a bit of form now.

Tierney is a good shout. Dembele missed a lot of games last season with injury, and when he did play he was very hit and miss, had some great games but also was poor quite often. He only seemed to turn it on in big games. Tierney was consistently excellent.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2018)

Evert successful team needs a Scott Brown type of player


rudebhoy said:



			Dembele went for Â£19m. If Celtic decided to punt Sinclair, they would be lucky to get 3 or 4m. He had a great first season, but was poor last season, and has been for most of this one, albeit he does seem to be finally hitting a bit of form now.

Tierney is a good shout. Dembele missed a lot of games last season with injury, and when he did play he was very hit and miss, had some great games but also was poor quite often. He only seemed to turn it on in big games. Tierney was consistently excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Sold Dembele and bought Eduoard for Â£9m [?] that was a great bit of business.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2018)

Good away win for StJ at Aberdeen - sees StJ sitting nicely in 5th place and unbeaten in 8 - mind you it's taken StJ that long to clear the -ve GD after the hammerings from the weegie bros. No matter - 10 pts separating the top 8 but hopefully (and surely almost) safe from relegation.  What is rather nice to contemplate is that outside of Celtic, StJ can beat anyone in the league (though we made a right pigs ear of things last time we had a go at Rangers).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good away win for StJ at Aberdeen - sees StJ sitting nicely in 5th place and unbeaten in 8 - mind you it's taken StJ that long to clear the -ve GD after the hammerings from the weegie bros. No matter - 10 pts separating the top 8 but hopefully (and surely almost) safe from relegation.  What is rather nice to contemplate is that outside of Celtic, StJ can beat anyone in the league (though we made a right pigs ear of things last time we had a go at Rangers).
		
Click to expand...

Mr Wright quite wrightly awarded a new 4 year contract.
Pound for pound he must be the most valuable manager in the UK.
This must be the third Saintees team he has built in 5 years.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 10, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mr Wright quite wrightly awarded a new 4 year contract.
Pound for pound he must be the most valuable manager in the UK.
This must be the third Saintees team he has built in 5 years.
		
Click to expand...

So basically he is no different to McInnes who has also had to rebuild his team very successfully year on year after losing key personnel?


----------



## casuk (Dec 10, 2018)

Some of the managers here are doing well on limited to no budgets, I wonder how well they could be doing with even half of what the English leagues get,


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 11, 2018)

casuk said:



			Some of the managers here are doing well on limited to no budgets, I wonder how well they could be doing with even half of what the English leagues get,
		
Click to expand...

No point in wondering, they just keep wheeling out Sam and Pardew and Pulls and Bruce and Hughes etc and then wonder why they never improve or often get worse. Dreary stuff.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 11, 2018)

casuk said:



			Some of the managers here are doing well on limited to no budgets, I wonder how well they could be doing with even half of what the English leagues get,
		
Click to expand...

I think that Celtic spent more on Edouard than the rest of the combined Scottish teams total spend on transfers.
The loan players help raise the standard a bit.
I see Davis may be back at Rangers from Southampton on a free....he was a quality player, good signing if they can afford his wages.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think that Celtic spent more on Edouard than the rest of the combined Scottish teams total spend on transfers.
The loan players help raise the standard a bit.
I see Davis may be back at Rangers from Southampton on a free....he was a quality player, good signing if they can afford his wages.
		
Click to expand...


When has it ever mattered to them if they can afford it or not????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			When has it ever mattered to them if they can afford it or not????
		
Click to expand...

And you then compare the finances of the weegie bros with those of the likes of St Johnstone.

Made a Â£285,000 loss last financial year - partly due to missing out on Top 6 finish for first time in a good many years - and having to take an estimated Â£400,000 hit in income due to major roadworks enveloping the ground - spread over a few years.

And the weekly running costs of St Johnstone last year?  A record Â£65,000 a week.  A whole Â£65,000 for the whole club - everything and everybody.  May just be the average annual wage for a EPL player...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 11, 2018)

I may be wrong about this but I think Rangers were the only SPFL1 club to run at a loss {Â£14.5m} last year


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 14, 2018)

Hearts could go joint top tonight with a win at the Tony Macaroni...â€¦.just saying


----------



## ger147 (Dec 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts could go joint top tonight with a win at the Tony Macaroni...â€¦.just saying

Click to expand...

There is no such thing as joint top. They go 2nd if they win, top if they win by 25 goals or more.

And Celtic will have 3 games in hand and Rangers 2.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts could go joint top tonight with a win at the Tony Macaroni...â€¦.just saying

Click to expand...

Do you mean second with the team above having 3 games in hand


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 14, 2018)

No....the league is only decided on goal difference once all games have been played.

Mind you after that first half Livi should be leading 6-1.
Never seen so many chances created near misses and brilliant saves in 45 minutes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2018)

Holly smoke!

The thug tactics are not working at present.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No....the league is only decided on goal difference once all games have been played.

Mind you after that first half Livi should be leading 6-1.
Never seen so many chances created near misses and brilliant saves in 45 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the maths to decide who is top of the table isnâ€™t required after all


----------



## ger147 (Dec 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts could go joint top tonight with a win at the Tony Macaroni...â€¦.just saying

Click to expand...

I hope you're not a betting man...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh dear....in reality that should have been a 12-2 drubbing. What a game.
Well done Livi they played a fast high tempo game and fought like tigers for every ball.

We have got them in the cup next month as well...hmmmmmm


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear....in reality that should have been a 12-2 drubbing. What a game.
Well done Livi they played a fast high tempo game and fought like tigers for every ball.

We have got them in the cup next month as well...hmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the lad Pitman a couple of times now and I've been pretty impressed by him, surprised that no "bigger" teams have been sniffing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 15, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I've seen the lad Pitman a couple of times now and I've been pretty impressed by him, surprised that no "bigger" teams have been sniffing.
		
Click to expand...

Livi's home record this year so far, lost only one game to Saintees and conceded only 3 goals in all matches, not shabby.
Shame their crowds are so poor, like St Johnstone they deserve better support

Levien saying the way Hearts played made Livi look like PSG.....naw Craig the way Livi played made Hearts look like Cowdenbeath.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 16, 2018)

Good win for Hibs today


----------



## User62651 (Dec 16, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Good win for Hibs today
		
Click to expand...

Yep, never sure which celtic team will turn up, hibs comfortable winners today. Broonaldo on the wane possibly?
Celtic have slipped down from whrre they were so league is reasonably competitive for now. No bad thing. Awful lot of empty seats at Easter Road though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2018)

Delighted to see that Hibs player Stevie Mallon is Scots.
That guy has some set piece kick on him and a brilliant passer of the ball.
Great find for Hibs [Ex Barnsley player]


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Delighted to see that Hibs player Stevie Mallon is Scots.
That guy has some set piece kick on him and a brilliant passer of the ball.
Great find for Hibs [Ex Barnsley player]
		
Click to expand...

Ex St Mirren!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2018)

Blast it - beaten by Mudderwell.  Well I console myself with the knowledge that Billy's mate will be pleased..


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 29, 2018)

Great win for Rangers today they totally dominated Celtic and deserved the win


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Great win for Rangers today they totally dominated Celtic and deserved the win
		
Click to expand...

1-0 going 5-0, but I still expected the usual last minute sucker punch. But happy with  a bit of badly needed festive cheer,  not sure how long it'll last, but fingers crossed.
 Simply the best  to all you guys and gals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			1-0 going 5-0, but I still expected the usual last minute sucker punch. But happy with  a bit of badly needed festive cheer,  not sure how long it'll last, but fingers crossed.
Simply the best  to all you guys and gals.
		
Click to expand...

Listened to the second half on the wireless.
Commentator said it should have been 5-0 and Brendon Rogers says Celtic should have won


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Listened to the second half on the wireless.
Commentator said it should have been 5-0 and Brendon Rogers says Celtic should have won 

Click to expand...

 I watched the full game and Rangers played well but Celtic didn't play to their normal standard.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2018)

Tidy wee 3 points for Hearts at Easter Road, just keeps them on the edge of expectation going into the winter break.
When they return they will hopefully have all the injured stars back plus what looks like a decent new CF.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Great win for Rangers today they totally dominated Celtic and deserved the win
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, Stevie G asked them to win the individual battles and they did exactly that. Good time to get a win from psychological point of view as well.  Just need to take more of our chances, although the keeper did have some great saves. Good way to finish the year


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched the full game and Rangers played well but Celtic didn't play to their normal standard.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because they werenâ€™t allowed to


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2018)

As much as I can't be bothered with either of the OF and many of their supporters given the contempt they show for the rest of Scottish football - it is good that Rangers are eventually starting to compete with Celtic - and as a result we have a SPL that has four teams in contention - and with a bit of luck maybe even diddy team St Johnstone can get themselves into the mix


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 30, 2018)

Celtic were pee poor at Aberdeen last weekend, three individual errors gave Celtic 3 points, they are not a good side this year bit will still win the league easily.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 30, 2018)

After watching Celtic beat a unambitious Aberdeen side last week i fancied Rangers to beat Celtic and was gutted I didnâ€™t put a bet on Rangers when I saw the odds were 33/1. 

I didnâ€™t think there was that much of a gap between the two sides to warrant those odds. 

A good result for Scottish football especially if Hearts can find some form alongside Aberdeen, should make the rest of the season more interesting.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			After watching Celtic beat a unambitious Aberdeen side last week i fancied Rangers to beat Celtic and was gutted I didnâ€™t put a bet on Rangers when I saw the odds were 33/1.

I didnâ€™t think there was that much of a gap between the two sides to warrant those odds.

A good result for Scottish football especially if Hearts can find some form alongside Aberdeen, should make the rest of the season more interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see odds of 33/1?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 31, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Where did you see odds of 33/1?
		
Click to expand...

I think half of the betting world would have been on that.
Perhaps a jumpy finger on the 3 button.

I am not a gambler but when I saw Dundee United at 9/1 to win SPFL2 I thought that looked a bit strange.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 31, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Where did you see odds of 33/1?
		
Click to expand...


Best I see was Rangers at 2/1 with PP


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice if St Johnstone could afford to get a player like Ryan Kent on loan from Liverpool -  but Saints try and live within their means - for 2016-2017 Â£50,000 profit and Â£2.6m reserves - unlike Rangers who don't seem to have to operate under such financial constraints, and are able to run up a loss of Â£14m.  Such is life - same as it ever was.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Where did you see odds of 33/1?
		
Click to expand...

Just before the match started on Sky


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Where did you see odds of 33/1?
		
Click to expand...


Maybe I was mistaken then and the 33/1 was for something else, did think the odds were a bit generous.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 31, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice if St Johnstone could afford to get a player like Ryan Kent on loan from Liverpool -  but Saints try and live within their means - for 2016-2017 Â£50,000 profit and Â£2.6m reserves - unlike Rangers who don't seem to have to operate under such financial constraints, and are able to run up a loss of Â£14m.  Such is life - same as it ever was.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are working under the misguided thoughts that they will get at least Â£30m for Morelos.
Kent does look good, as I said on another thread Gerrard has some good loanees but I am not really impressed with his contract buys.
Hearts on the other hand have made some superb contract buys, especially Harding and Uche.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2019)

Corrupt to the core. 

If I didn't already know it it's now been officially confirmed. 

Scottish football is finished.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2019)

Defoe going to Rangers?

Could be an excellent player for them.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Defoe going to Rangers?

Could be an excellent player for them.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t of thought so, heâ€™s only scored 4 times in 16 months and is 36 years old.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Wouldnâ€™t of thought so, heâ€™s only scored 4 times in 16 months and is 36 years old.
		
Click to expand...

Tried and tested in the premier league and the Scottish Prem is undoubtedly slower and less demanding than what he has been playing in for the past 15 odd years. I think he will score 10 before the end of the season if he plays every game.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Tried and tested in the premier league and the Scottish Prem is undoubtedly slower and less demanding than what he has been playing in for the past 15 odd years. I think he will score 10 before the end of the season if he plays every game.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed there, will do a job in Scotland, even st 36.
Canâ€™t see what that would do with Jackos thoughts on corruption was my meaning.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Tried and tested in the premier league and the Scottish Prem is undoubtedly slower and less demanding than what he has been playing in for the past 15 odd years. I think he will score 10 before the end of the season if he plays every game.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I agree could make the difference to Rangers winning the league


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea I agree could make the difference to Rangers winning the league
		
Click to expand...

Appeals panel are doing that single handedly.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Appeals panel are doing that single handedly.
		
Click to expand...

Two kicks and a stamp and he gets away with it...â€¦...unbelievable.

Re Defoeâ€¦. Elderly fading EPL stars generally don't do well in the SPL, difficult to name one that has.
Davis would be a much better signing,


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2019)

Doon. It's disgusting and at best utter incompetence, at worst downright cheating.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Doon. It's disgusting and at best utter incompetence, at worst downright cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic online support say SFA favours Rangers
Rangers online support say SFA favours Celtic

Every other Scottish teams online support say...â€¦..aye yer both right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two kicks and a stamp and he gets away with it...â€¦...unbelievable.

Re Defoeâ€¦. Elderly fading EPL stars generally don't do well in the SPL, difficult to name one that has.
Davis would be a much better signing,
		
Click to expand...

Davis is 34 and can't get near getting a game for a team in the bottom 3 - does he not fall into your "elderly fading" category as well?

talk this morning of Morelos going to Leeds this window. Gerrard plays with one up front, and no way Defoe is coming up to sit on the bench, so could well be some truth in that rumour.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic online support say SFA favours Rangers
Rangers online support say SFA favours Celtic

Every other Scottish teams online support say...â€¦..aye yer both right.

Click to expand...

Regardless of the old farm pants, the decision is simply disgusting and makes another mockery of Scottish football.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Davis is 34 and can't get near getting a game for a team in the bottom 3 - does he not fall into your "elderly fading" category as well?

talk this morning of Morelos going to Leeds this window. Gerrard plays with one up front, and no way Defoe is coming up to sit on the bench, so could well be some truth in that rumour.
		
Click to expand...

Naismith is doing a decent job at Hearts think he is 32/3,
Other than that it I find it difficult to name an ex EPL player over 34 who has made an impact on Scottish football. 

Like Defoe most look for an easy couple of years and a bit of cash for the pension pot.
I would be delighted to be proved wrong though as I have always judged him a good player.
Davis is a skilful midfielder whilst Defoe's game has always been about pace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Naismith is doing a decent job at Hearts think he is 32/3,
*Other than that it I find it difficult to name an ex EPL player over 34 who has made an impact on Scottish football.*

Like Defoe most look for an easy couple of years and a bit of cash for the pension pot.
I would be delighted to be proved wrong though as I have always judged him a good player.
Davis is a skilful midfielder whilst Defoe's game has always been about pace.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s quite a small window you are looking at there - how many â€œover 34 Prem Players have actually moved to the Scottish Premâ€ - that actually might be the more pertinent question and would actually answer your question you keep answering - but then your question is designed to make it look more in favour towards the SPL.

Anyway as for Defoe - he has got a good couple of years left in him , very good poacher and will finish well - really good loan move for Rangers and he will score well for them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Naismith is doing a decent job at Hearts think he is 32/3,
Other than that it I find it difficult to name an ex EPL player over 34 who has made an impact on Scottish football.

Like Defoe most look for an easy couple of years and a bit of cash for the pension pot.
I would be delighted to be proved wrong though as I have always judged him a good player.
Davis is a skilful midfielder whilst *Defoe's game has always been about pace*.
		
Click to expand...

Professional footballers will always tell you that the first thing you lose is pace. 4 goals in 18 months and very few starts suggest that he is on the wane. He is on 120k a week at Bournemouth - I'd be interested to know how much of that Rangers are going to pay. Even 50% would be a helluva gamble for them.

He is older than Ian Wright was when he came to Celtic and he did nothing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2019)

I see Charlie Adam is looking for a move to the SPFL.
Don't know who would be interested in him, Hibs maybe.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Professional footballers will always tell you that the first thing you lose is pace. 4 goals in 18 months and very few starts suggest that he is on the wane. He is on 120k a week at Bournemouth - I'd be interested to know how much of that Rangers are going to pay. Even 50% would be a helluva gamble for them.

He is older than Ian Wright was when he came to Celtic and he did nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Yet Kenny Miller at 39 is still a decent goal scorer with 8 in the SPFL this season.
Miller is quite an exception though.


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Regardless of the old farm pants, the decision is simply disgusting and makes another mockery of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

The people â€œrunningâ€ Scottish football have been making a mockery of it for decades so no change really but hey as long as the two bigot brothers are ok the rest of us will just have to sit down and do what we are told!

The SFA/SPFL or whatever the governing bodies are calling themselves these days could teach even UEFA a few lessons in corruption.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 5, 2019)

It's all about The Rangers ðŸ˜†


----------



## HughJars (Jan 15, 2019)

Disturbing info from a good source it's McKenna to Tims, with Â£4m + Hayes + Hendry coming the other way.

Terrible for Dandies imo


----------



## ger147 (Jan 15, 2019)

HughJars said:



			Disturbing info from a good source it's McKenna to Tims, with Â£4m + Hayes + Hendry coming the other way.

Terrible for Dandies imo 

Click to expand...

Would be a good signing for Celtic in an area they need to look at, and I agree re. a poor deal for Aberdeen IMO.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 15, 2019)

McKenna is worth a lot more than that, best young player in Scotland by a mile IMO.


----------



## HughJars (Jan 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			McKenna is worth a lot more than that, best young player in Scotland by a mile IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Considering the Â£10m knocked back in the summer, this is dreadful business for a loon on a huge long term contract


----------



## casuk (Jan 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			McKenna is worth a lot more than that, best young player in Scotland by a mile IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Better than Tierney, who is the actual best young player in Scotland and also a year  younger,


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

HughJars said:



			Disturbing info from a good source it's McKenna to Tims, with Â£4m + Hayes + Hendry coming the other way.

Terrible for Dandies imo 

Click to expand...

Not a chance in hell at that price plus nobody in Scotland would touch Jack Henry, he is horse poop. Considering Aberdeen knocked back more that double that in August I smell Tom Kite. Its a rumour with zero substance in my opinion. 

Yes I've heard it all, deal done in Dubai blah blah blah.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 15, 2019)

casuk said:



			Better than Tierney, who is the actual best young player in Scotland and also a year  younger,
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's, Teirney has been around so long he is practically a veteran.

I remember in the early 1970's Jack Nicklaus being interviewed about three up and coming young players only to tell the interviewer that they were all older than him.


----------



## HughJars (Jan 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Not a chance in hell at that price plus nobody in Scotland would touch Jack Henry, he is horse poop. Considering Aberdeen knocked back more that double that in August I smell Tom Kite. Its a rumour with zero substance in my opinion.

Yes I've heard it all, deal done in Dubai blah blah blah.
		
Click to expand...

I'm starting to think my usually reliable source has been taken in by the twitter rumour from @Aberdeen*n*FC, them of Yerdas Selsavon fame. They were punting this early yesterday.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2019)

I think I saw somewhere that Henry is off to Jack Ross at Sunderland on loan.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think I saw somewhere that Henry is off to Jack Ross at Sunderland on loan.
		
Click to expand...

I think Jack Ross may well start to feel some pressure over the next two or three months. Big big club with big expectations.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I think Jack Ross may well start to feel some pressure over the next two or three months. Big big club with big expectations.
		
Click to expand...

The mood in Sunderland has been so grim for the last few years that this season has been a grateful release and he has some credit in the bank. They want to go up this year, obviously,  but he wont get hammered if they don't imo if they keep playing as they have been. Life has been really grim  for Sunderland fans so their expectations have been really lowered. It was a good time for him to take over and based on the local press he is pretty popular.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The mood in Sunderland has been so grim for the last few years that this season has been a grateful release and he has some credit in the bank. They want to go up this year, obviously,  but he wont get hammered if they don't imo if they keep playing as they have been. Life has been really grim  for Sunderland fans so their expectations have been really lowered. It was a good time for him to take over and based on the local press he is pretty popular.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough I bow to local more superior knowledge than I have. That said football is a fickle game and a results based game. I'm not convinced he'll get a second season to get them promotion if he fails this year.

Just my gut feeling.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2019)

You are right moods can change and there are others on here who live in and around Sunderland who will know the mood even better. I just think they are starting from such a low point that he has a little more time than would be usual. He is being helped by the troubles at Newcastle,  never underestimate the importance of that to each side. The negativity there is cheering Sunderland fans up no end  and giving him space.

My feeling is that he could survive not going up if they fail in the play offs but they will need to start the following season well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2019)

Strange loan move with Greg Stewart.
Birmingham bring him back from Kilmarnock where he has hit fine goal scoring form and then loaned him straight back to Aberdeen.
Where previously he struggled to get a game.
Nae wonder Steve Clark is scratching his head.


----------



## casuk (Jan 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Strange loan move with Greg Stewart.
Birmingham bring him back from Kilmarnock where he has hit fine goal scoring form and then loaned him straight back to Aberdeen.
Where previously he struggled to get a game.
Nae wonder Steve Clark is scratching his head.
		
Click to expand...

Aye strange one,


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Strange loan move with Greg Stewart.
Birmingham bring him back from Kilmarnock where he has hit fine goal scoring form and then loaned him straight back to Aberdeen.
Where previously he struggled to get a game.
Nae wonder Steve Clark is scratching his head.
		
Click to expand...

Kilmarnock were reputed to be only paying 20% of his wages, Birmingham paying the remainder and Kilmarnock were not prepared (or perhaps able) to increase that.

Aberdeen are supposedly making a far more significant contribution.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2019)

Rangers paying Â£65,000 A WEEK for a 36 year old who cannot get a game at Bournemouth.
I am sure it makes sense to somebody, after they lost Â£14.000.000 last year


----------



## ger147 (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers paying Â£65,000 A WEEK for a 36 year old who cannot get a game at Bournemouth.
I am sure it makes sense to somebody, after they lost Â£14.000.000 last year
		
Click to expand...

You got any links to the Â£65k per week claim? The Sunday Post were claiming Â£35k a week this past weekend but haven't seen any claims anywhere that Rangers are paying Â£65k a week for Defoe.


----------



## IanM (Jan 21, 2019)

Word on the South Coast is that Bournemouth are covering part of his wages...

I'd love it if Rangers won the title.......just to break the cycle!  

Old Firm stuff is funny... usually rational people get all angry!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 21, 2019)

IanM said:



			Word on the South Coast is that Bournemouth are covering part of his wages...

I'd love it if Rangers won the title.......just to break the cycle! 

Old Firm stuff is funny... usually rational people get all angry!
		
Click to expand...

The number 10 is the magic number in West Central Scotland at the moment, not Defoe's wages.  If Celtic win this year they get to 8 in a row.  Not sure if Rodgers is gonna stick around long enough to get them to 10, assuming they can keep winning the title.

On the Rangers front, I'm not sure what will happen to them in Europe re. financial fair play rules as they are currently surviving on loans from their owners.  I'm not an FFP expert by any means but I though the idea of FFP was to stop clubs spending money they don't have which is pretty much what Rangers are continuing to do under Dave King's stewardship.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 21, 2019)

ger147 said:



			You got any links to the Â£65k per week claim? The Sunday Post were claiming Â£35k a week this past weekend but haven't seen any claims anywhere that Rangers are paying Â£65k a week for Defoe.
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			The number 10 is the magic number in West Central Scotland at the moment, not Defoe's wages.  If Celtic win this year they get to 8 in a row.  Not sure if Rodgers is gonna stick around long enough to get them to 10, assuming they can keep winning the title.

On the Rangers front, I'm not sure what will happen to them in Europe re. financial fair play rules as they are currently surviving on loans from their owners.  I'm not an FFP expert by any means but I though the idea of FFP was to stop clubs spending money they don't have which is pretty much what Rangers are continuing to do under Dave King's stewardship.
		
Click to expand...

The 65k a week claim was based on the theory, that his weekly wage was Â£130k and Rangers were paying half of it.  The "Four Lads Had a Dream Blog" has stated wages figures were wildly excessive and wide of the amrk.  They are generally quite a good source.   The loans are from the directors but are being converted in to shares, and some have already been converted.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers paying Â£65,000 A WEEK for a 36 year old who cannot get a game at Bournemouth.
I am sure it makes sense to somebody, after they lost Â£14.000.000 last year
		
Click to expand...

You talk some crap on here.

Rangers are not paying anything near this amount.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers paying Â£65,000 A WEEK for a 36 year old who cannot get a game at Bournemouth.
I am sure it makes sense to somebody, after they lost Â£14.000.000 last year
		
Click to expand...

So what if they are paying that wage ? What does it matter to you ? If the player helps them win the title then itâ€™s money spent - got to be compensated for making the step backwards


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2019)

They're paying him Â£35k a week according to the Sunday Post. I reckon he'll be a good signing for them, still more than good enough to put away a good few goals in the SPL.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what if they are paying that wage ? What does it matter to you ? If the player helps them win the title then itâ€™s money spent - got to be compensated for making the step backwards
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it matters to him. I think it's more a case of the level of debt that they are adding too.

It remains to see how many goals he'll score up here. There have been some spectacular failures up here who expected to come up and walk the SPL. Flo and Keane spring to mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I don't think it matters to him. I think it's more a case of the level of debt that they are adding too.

It remains to see how many goals he'll score up here. There have been some spectacular failures up here who expected to come up and walk the SPL. Flo and Keane spring to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Was Flo a â€œspectacular failureâ€ ? Goal record not too bad in the two seasons up there and Keane was only there 6 months until he retired or did you mean Robbie Keane who had a very good scoring record for his short stint


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was Flo a â€œspectacular failureâ€ ? Goal record not too bad in the two seasons up there and Keane was only there 6 months until he retired or did you mean Robbie Keane who had a very good scoring record for his short stint
		
Click to expand...

Flo was horrendous up here you have to balance out who Flo was playing with and the chances he was presented with at a time when Sevco were splashing cash and had an embarrassment of riches. I think even most of the Ibrox "loyal" will admit that he was dreadful. Roy Keane was brutal up here. Barton is another who has was found wanting. 

Defoe is a decent player. Should on paper be a competent signing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Flo was horrendous up here you have to balance out who Flo was playing with and the chances he was presented with at a time when Sevco were splashing cash and had an embarrassment of riches. I think even most of the Ibrox "loyal" will admit that he was dreadful. Roy Keane was brutal up here. Barton is another who has was found wanting.

Defoe is a decent player. Should on paper be a competent signing.
		
Click to expand...

Flo was never a heavy goal scorer in the Prem but his goal game ratio was far better in Scotland than anywhere else  - 11 in 19 and then 22 in 40 - not bad for a player not a big goalscorer but the price paid was way over the top - never a Â£12mil player when he signed 

Keane spent most of his time injured bar about 10 games was it right at the end of his career , lost a lot of his pace and bite.

Barton only played about 4 games before leaving

Defoe will score for fun if the team can make chances for him - still plenty of life left in him


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what if they are paying that wage ? What does it matter to you ? If the player helps them win the title then itâ€™s money spent - got to be compensated for making the step backwards
		
Click to expand...

It matters to me because Rangers won many titles by paying for players that they could not afford.
They messed up Scottish football for 10 years.
Having gone bust you would think that they would learn , but no they seem to be walking down the same old road led by pied piper Dodgy Dave.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It matters to me because Rangers won many titles by paying for players that they could not afford.
They messed up Scottish football for 10 years.
Having gone bust you would think that they would learn , but no they seem to be walking down the same old road led by pied piper Dodgy Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Zzz

Itâ€™s all about The Rangers


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			You talk some crap on here.

Rangers are not paying anything near this amount.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.hitc.com/en-gb/2019/01/19/report-claims-how-much-rangers-are-paying-jermain-defoe/


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 24, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Zzz

Itâ€™s all about The Rangers
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is after last night!!!!!

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like Lennon has been a naughty boy again!

Sacking coming up after a training ground bust up and then a fight with club officials yesterday.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Looks like Lennon has been a naughty boy again!

Sacking coming up after a training ground bust up and then a fight with club officials yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

always though Lennon was a bit of a thug


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			always though Lennon was a bit of a thug
		
Click to expand...


https://www.skysports.com/football/...-lennon-wont-be-in-charge-for-st-mirren-match


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2019)

To me, Lennon always seemed to give Hibs the impression that they were lucky to have him as a manager.
Certainly weakened the team in his time there.
Hibs will be a good job for a decent young manager. Perhaps Lee McCulloch.


----------



## casuk (Jan 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hibs will be a good job for a decent young manager. Perhaps Lee McCulloch.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2019)

Lennon seems to be a very angry man. Is there any way back for him in Scotland or has this burnt his bridges?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lennon seems to be a very angry man. Is there any way back for him in Scotland or has this burnt his bridges?
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing concrete in the news yet but rumours are that he called Leeanne Dempster, the Hibs Chief Executive a rather derogatory homophobic name during the bust up are now circulating.

How true all this is I don't know and I would think Hibernian FC would do well and come out of this better by keeping the bust up in house regardless of the outcome.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			There is nothing concrete in the news yet but rumours are that he called Leeanne Dempster, the Hibs Chief Executive a rather derogatory homophobic name during the bust up are now circulating.

How true all this is I don't know and I would think Hibernian FC would do well and come out of this better by keeping the bust up in house regardless of the outcome.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming the suspension and short delay before he is dismissed is to go the gross misconduct route and so avoid a pay-off to Lennon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2019)

Exiting weekend ahead......only 3 points between the top four clubs.
Plus a relegation contest opening up for the bottom three

Good win for Ayr last night puts them back in the promotion mix.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I'm assuming the suspension and short delay before he is dismissed is to go the gross misconduct route and so avoid a pay-off to Lennon.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea tbh


----------



## Val (Jan 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To me, Lennon always seemed to give Hibs the impression that they were lucky to have him as a manager.
Certainly weakened the team in his time there.
Hibs will be a good job for a decent young manager. Perhaps Lee McCulloch.
		
Click to expand...

Weakened? He got them promoted then finished 4th the year after. The only people that weakened Hibs was those who sold his top players


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2019)

Val said:



			Weakened? He got them promoted then finished 4th the year after. The only people that weakened Hibs was those who sold his top players
		
Click to expand...

That always happens at Scottish clubs, you are guaranteed to lose your top players. Even Celtic and Rangers these days.
Managers like Tommy Wright plan accordingly so, weaken yes, Lennon did not buy well and his academy/youth players failed to step up.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

Having watched Aberdeen Kilmarnock yesterday I just don't get the plaudits that come their way. Kilmarnock are an absolutely dreadful footballing side.

I've never in my life witnessed a team at Pittodrie fail to have an attack or a shot all day!!!! Even Stenhousemuir had a shot at Pittodrie and scored!

Credit that they close down quickly and they "spoil" the game but for a team currently in second spot having beaten a big spending Sevco team midweek I expected a decent game of football. Some attacking football, maybe even an entertaining game. Absolutely dreadful, eyes bleeding stuff.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2019)

I watched Kilmarnock twice last year at Rugby Park,
I was very impressed with their play.
Very solid defensively and they break at great speed [except Chris Boyd of course]

Yesterday's game had scoreless draw written all over it, wind and rain not helping.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2019)

Strachan being touted for the Hibs job.
Can't see that one working out well.

Make the derby games interesting though. Two former Scotland managers against each other. Ferocious banter.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Strachan being touted for the Hibs job.
Can't see that one working out well.

Make the derby games interesting though. Two former Scotland managers against each other. Ferocious banter.

Click to expand...

Hibs fan. He was always going to be in the frame, whether he's interested or not is another matter.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092766488187015168
Think that's one of the first times I've ever found Levein amusing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2019)

Neilson now signed Sow on a freebie for Dundee United.
Good bit of business.

Speaking about good bit of business, how's Lafferty doing at Ibrox.
Expensive bench warmer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47319032

Really poor that this stuff still goes on - or is it on the incline again 

Are we seeing a new breed of idiots going to Matches now the same in tbe Prem ?


----------



## smange (Feb 21, 2019)

Well said Steve Clarke but it will fall on deaf ears as it has done for years! 

Both halves of the bigot brothers have had countless chances to try to eradicate it but usually bury their heads in the sand and pretend not to hear it going on at their respective grounds and in away stands across the country. 

We will get the usual lip service from the SFA but at same time probably find a way to sanction Clarke for daring to speak out against it and he will end up charged with bringing the game into disrepute!!

Then we will be having the same discussion again in a few years saying â€œsomething should have been done the last time when Steve Clarke spoke out about itâ€


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Simple answer, ban away fans.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47319032

Really poor that this stuff still goes on - or is it on the incline again

Are we seeing a new breed of idiots going to Matches now the same in tbe Prem ?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s never gone away or decreased and until the clubs take a meaningful leading role in attempting to address it it never will. That may need the SFA actually doing more than sound bites and half arsed efforts to achieve though so I wonâ€™t hold my breath.

Itâ€™s not just limited to football in Scotland either (although where it most publically manifests itself) but it would be a start.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 21, 2019)

Laughable. SFA will never address it, despite being picked up live on TV, cries and chants of "up to our knees in _________".

It's embarrassing  and ridiculous.

Even last night the referee is once again the talking point in a Sevco game. Sending off which really was farcical, and then there was the small matter of the blatant Kilmarnock penalty that was waved away in the 2nd minute.

Corrupt.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Laughable. SFA will never address it, despite being picked up live on TV, cries and chants of "up to our knees in _________".

It's embarrassing  and ridiculous.

Even last night the referee is once again the talking point in a Sevco game. Sending off which really was farcical, and then there was the small matter of the blatant Kilmarnock penalty that was waved away in the 2nd minute.

Corrupt.
		
Click to expand...

Looked like the right call for the red card, clearly see the elbow to the face but Scottish football has its issues and really needs to be addressed, even yesterday I believe in Spain rubber bullets were being used to fend of Celtic fans who were rioting, really is no need for this sort of behaviour in this day and age.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Looked like the right call for the red card, clearly see the elbow to the face but Scottish football has its issues and really needs to be addressed, even yesterday I believe in Spain rubber bullets were being used to fend of Celtic fans who were rioting, really is no need for this sort of behaviour in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, some Celtic fans were attacked by the local police as they sat outside a bar having a drink.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...5-injured-by-police-in-valencia-37839503.html

Some rioting that...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2019)

Scotland's shame.
Utterly ridiculous that this 17th centuary crap is still being continually regurgitated.
I am the same Steve Clark, I worked in England for most of my adult life and when I returned to Scotland I could not believe it was still going on. Mainly in a small area of SW Scotland though, which is some blessing.

Rangers and Celtic supporters, most of whom do not know what the inside of a church looks like, indulge in astonishing stupid religious  'whataboutery'. Really laughable if it was not so desperately sad.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 22, 2019)

smange said:



			Well said Steve Clarke but it will fall on deaf ears as it has done for years!

Both halves of the bigot brothers have had countless chances to try to eradicate it but usually bury their heads in the sand and pretend not to hear it going on at their respective grounds and in away stands across the country.

We will get the usual lip service from the SFA but at same time probably find a way to sanction Clarke for daring to speak out against it and he will end up charged with bringing the game into disrepute!!

Then we will be having the same discussion again in a few years saying â€œsomething should have been done the last time when Steve Clarke spoke out about itâ€
		
Click to expand...

Sectarianism has no place in football, the culprits here should be found and banned. Steve Clarke shouldnâ€™t be subjected to the abuse he received.
He seemed to want to talk about it when it was rangers fans doing it after his team had just been thumped though, He didnâ€™t want to talk about it the previous week when his own player, Kris Boyd reported he had been pelted with coins and given sectarian abuse from Celtic fans.
Itâ€™s not exclusive to rangers and celtic, plenty other clubs up here are doing the name calling thing aswell.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Apparently, some Celtic fans were attacked by the local police as they sat outside a bar having a drink.
		
Click to expand...

Just sitting there like wee angels  minding their own business I presume.
Spanish police have always been heavy handed, with every team that goes there. That video someone else has posted about the guy getting hit with the baton and his headphones stamped on, twice he squared up to the cops before they done that, he could quite as easily have just gotten out of the way.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 22, 2019)

So Simboâ€™s a Rangers fan then 

Agree itâ€™s not limited to the bigot brothers sadly, and if Doon thinks itâ€™s limited to a small corner of SW Scotland he needs to get out more.

Itâ€™s our countryâ€™s shame and nothing has changed from 30 odd years ago when I was growing up with it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Simbo said:



			Just sitting there like wee angels  minding their own business I presume.
Spanish police have always been heavy handed, with every team that goes there. That video someone else has posted about the guy getting hit with the baton and his headphones stamped on, twice he squared up to the cops before they done that, he could quite as easily have just gotten out of the way.
		
Click to expand...

Take your Rangers glasses off ffs. 

No they werent but these lot who im talking about were having a beer/sing song when they were attacked. 

Ask any Bolton/Yernited/Liverpool/Spurs Fans who have been to spain in recent seasons, all have been attacked for nothing. It happens and it shouldnt.


----------



## HughJars (Feb 26, 2019)

WOW, Brenda gone. That is a helluva strange move for him, but cat amongst pigeons for rest of season in SPFL. Now imagine if Steve Clarke is going to the Tims!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2019)

HughJars said:



			WOW, Brenda gone. That is a helluva strange move for him, but cat amongst pigeons for rest of season in SPFL. Now imagine if Steve Clarke is going to the Tims!
		
Click to expand...

He was decent at Celtic, quite dignified really which was a nice change.
I wish him well but that will be goodbye to European competitions and 60,000 cheering fans.

Steve Clark, now that would be interesting.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He was decent at Celtic, quite dignified really which was a nice change.
I wish him well but that will be goodbye to European competitions and 60,000 cheering fans.

Steve Clark, now that would be interesting.

Click to expand...

I would defend SPFL but if a managerial position in EPL comes along most managers outside of Real/Barca/PSG/Bayern would take it.
As for European comps, they're a distraction but since O'Neills team making Europa League/UEFA Cup final it's just been the very occassional great European night (and not campaign) at celtic park.

Worry is Leicester fans are going to live off past glories for the next 40 years, can any manager succeed there after the extraordinary EPL win? What constitutes success now for Leicester in a hugely competitive league - top 6, top 10, avoid relegation? 
As an Aberden fan growing up in the 1980s I've never really got past Fergie's many successes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2019)

Neil Lennon to go back to Celtic maybees.
Did he not walk out on them?
Golden rule of life 'never go back'

Fitba history...â€¦.O'Neil moves from Leicester to Celtic 2000, bigger club...â€¦.Rogers moves from Celtic to Leicester 2019, bigger club.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Neil Lennon to go back to Celtic maybees.
Did he not walk out on them?
Golden rule of life 'never go back'
		
Click to expand...

Lennon would be free I guess and a decent stand in to season's end at least. Must be in the picture. Wonder what Leicester will pay Celtic, big bucks I guess if he's mid-contract.
Thierry Henry?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Neil Lennon to go back to Celtic maybees.
Did he not walk out on them?
Golden rule of life 'never go back'

Fitba history...â€¦.O'Neil moves from Leicester to Celtic 2000, bigger club...â€¦.Rogers moves from Celtic to Leicester 2019, bigger club.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic is a bigger club than Leicester but the job at Leicester is a bigger job


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 26, 2019)

stupid move from BR. Leicester have sacked 4 managers in 3 years, he will be on the BT couch this time next year.

He has also seriously pissed off the Celtic fans by leaving at this time of the season. Had he gone in the summer, then most would have accepted that and wished him well, but to walk out at a critical stage, 11 games or so from winning a treble treble, he has let the fans down big time.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 26, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Lennon would be free I guess and a decent stand in to season's end at least. Must be in the picture. Wonder what Leicester will pay Celtic, big bucks I guess if he's mid-contract.
Thierry Henry?

Click to expand...

7.5m compensation due.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2019)

Why would anyone want to stay and work amongst the sectarian hatred and bile?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2019)

Has Scott Broon got his coaching badges?
He will end up managing Celtic sooner or later,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

I can see the Celtic fans frustrations especially given the timing but I think they'll still comfortably win the league. Not sure what else Rodgers has left to prove. At best he can hope to get out of a CL group as progression in that comp, but they've won everything else so what is his challenge. I think Leicester offer that. They should be mid-table this season, and certainly avoid a relegation scrap but it's about getting them to chase top six, progress more in the domestic cups and rebuilding the team. It'll be hard and there seems to be some degree of expectation at board level that isn't consistent with the squad they have and he needs time which is a commodity in short supply it seems


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

Is this not also a stepping stone for Rodgers? 2 good seasons at Leicester and he may be knocking on the door of one of the top 6? I could see him at an Arsenal or Spurs for example. He was unlikely to get the leap straight from Celtic to one of those.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this not also a stepping stone for Rodgers? 2 good seasons at Leicester and he may be knocking on the door of one of the top 6? I could see him at an Arsenal or Spurs for example. He was unlikely to get the leap straight from Celtic to one of those.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that managing Liverpool and Celtic was enough for any club to be interested in him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would have thought that managing Liverpool and Celtic was enough for any club to be interested in him.
		
Click to expand...

I think he left under a cloud at Liverpool and winning, during his time, in a 1 club league in Scotland does not gain him any real kudos. Celtic has steadied his ship but he didn't manage to do anything in European competitions to make him stand out as exceptional. Not particularly his fault, I don't expect Celtic to really compete in the CL, but he didn't manage enough wins there to excite the big teams. Celtic has been his redemption but I'm afraid the days of managing Celtic leading to a very top level job are long gone. It has however led him to a very decent club in the PL, better than going in and fire fighting at a relegation threatened club.


----------



## casuk (Feb 26, 2019)

To get a big club down south you have to have won something either down south or at one of the big 5 leagues, he has done neither and winning in Scotland means nothing to some down south no matter how good an achievement, as much of a success he has been in domestic football the results in Europe have been humiliating his signings have been quite poor and he won't change his philosophy, just another Wenger with less money, 
Sad to see him go but we will get on with it, I just hope lennon doesn't get it in any capacity, Clarke for me


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			To get a big club down south you have to have won something either down south or at one of the big 5 leagues, he has done neither and winning in Scotland means nothing to some down south no matter how good an achievement, as much of a success he has been in domestic football the results in Europe have been humiliating his signings have been quite poor and he won't change his philosophy, just another Wenger with less money, 
Sad to see him go but we will get on with it, I just hope lennon doesn't get it in any capacity, Clarke for me
		
Click to expand...

Lennon's agent been at Lennoxtown today.


----------



## casuk (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think he left under a cloud at Liverpool and winning, during his time, in a 1 club league in Scotland does not gain him any real kudos. Celtic has steadied his ship but he didn't manage to do anything in European competitions to make him stand out as exceptional. Not particularly his fault, I don't expect Celtic to really compete in the CL, but he didn't manage enough wins there to excite the big teams. Celtic has been his redemption but I'm afraid the days of managing Celtic leading to a very top level job are long gone. It has however led him to a very decent club in the PL, better than going in and fire fighting at a relegation threatened club.
		
Click to expand...

There 8points off the relegation zone with a featured team who thinks they belong in the top 6 were in reality they are a bottom to mid table pl/championship team


ger147 said:



			Lennon's agent been at Lennoxtown today.
		
Click to expand...

Aye just read that, not to impressed with that, although he will get us over the line for the league


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			There 8points off the relegation zone with a featured team who thinks they belong in the top 6 were in reality they are a bottom to mid table pl/championship team

Aye just read that, not to impressed with that, although he will get us over the line for the league
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Lennon is a done deal for interim manager if Rodgers to Leicester goes through.


----------



## casuk (Feb 26, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Looks like Lennon is a done deal for interim manager if Rodgers to Leicester goes through.
		
Click to expand...

Aye looks likely not happy at that at all, for me Clarke is the outstanding candidate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			There 8points off the relegation zone with a featured team who thinks they belong in the top 6 were *in reality they are a bottom to mid table pl/championship team*

Aye just read that, not to impressed with that, although he will get us over the line for the league
		
Click to expand...

Is that Leicester you mean ? They are certainly not that bad - they are a top half of the mid table along with the likes of Watford etc - and certainly not a Championship team. They have some very talented players and should be alongside Wolves around 7th to 10th place and on a given season could break into the top 6!


----------



## casuk (Feb 26, 2019)

On a one off season yes, but since they won the league they have been worse and worse there just not a big club even in England they are small, same as teams like Watford, a few seasons in the pl gives them unmanageable debts and costs to the point can't spend to compete and dwindle these teams also have no fan base no real income outside the TV cash, can't even fill there stadiums


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2019)

I also think Leicester are better than you make out Kris. 

Only my opinion as I don't watch them week in week out.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			On a one off season yes, but since they won the league they have been worse and worse there just not a big club even in England they are small, same as teams like Watford, a few seasons in the pl gives them unmanageable debts and costs to the point can't spend to compete and dwindle these teams also have no fan base no real income outside the TV cash, can't even fill there stadiums
		
Click to expand...

Leicester are 97%+ full for every home game averaging over 31,600.

The club has very little debt as the owners, an extremely wealthy Thai family,  converted it to equity.

Financially they are very sound and probably in a different league to Celtic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Leicester are 97%+ full for every home game averaging over 31,600.

The club has very little debt as the owners, an extremely wealthy Thai family,  converted it to equity.

Financially they are very sound and probably in a different league to Celtic.
		
Click to expand...


Celtic Park is 60,000+
Celtic are very wealthy without the worry of a sugar daddy pulling the plug.
If Celtic availed themselves of the TV rights in the EPL they would be extremely wealthy.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic Park is 60,000+
Celtic are very wealthy without the worry of a sugar daddy pulling the plug.
If Celtic availed themselves of the TV rights in the EPL they would be extremely wealthy.
		
Click to expand...

So Dermot Desmond has stopped providing financial support to Celtic.

That will be news to him.

Whether you and casuk like it or not as the situation is at present Leicester City  are in a financially stronger position than Celtic.

Pointless saying where the latter would be with comparable TV revenue as that's just not going to happen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic Park is 60,000+
Celtic are very wealthy without the worry of a sugar daddy pulling the plug.
*If Celtic availed themselves of the TV rights in the EPL they would be extremely wealthy.*

Click to expand...

But they don't and that is the crux of the matter. It is like me complaining that the Sheikh bought Man City and not Everton, if we had their money etc. It is just how it is. Rodgers will go to Leicester, get a much bigger salary, will have more money to spend on players, will work with a better quality of player and if he does well then he can move back to a top 6 PL team. He knows he wont make that leap directly from Celtic so he had to make this or a similar move. It is logical planning by him and no amount of dragging up history or showing attendence figures will change that. Blimey, it is better than the move Lennon made to Bolton after all of his trophies at Celtic.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But they don't and that is the crux of the matter. It is like me complaining that the Sheikh bought Man City and not Everton, if we had their money etc. It is just how it is. Rodgers will go to Leicester, get a much bigger salary, will have more money to spend on players, will work with a better quality of player and if he does well then he can move back to a top 6 PL team. He knows he wont make that leap directly from Celtic so he had to make this or a similar move. It is logical planning by him and no amount of dragging up history or showing attendence figures will change that. Blimey, it is better than the move Lennon made to Bolton after all of his trophies at Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

Lennon didn't walk out on Celtic to go to Bolton. He left in May, at the end of the season. He was being linked with a number of established EPL clubs (iirc Everton was one), and he thought he would get a prime job at one of them. The offers didn't materialise, and he ended up taking the Bolton job in October. It was a crazy job to take as they were a basket case at the time, not a good decision by him. 

btw Rodgers was on a lot more than Puel. He was getting 2.5m a year before bonuses, he averaged 77k a week last financial year. Puel apparently was on 40k. Am sure Rodgers will be getting an increase on his Celtic wages, but it won't be that much more in relative terms. He will have a much bigger budget for players, but he doesn't have a great record at Celtic or Liverpool with his signings.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Lennon didn't walk out on Celtic to go to Bolton. He left in May, at the end of the season. He was being linked with a number of established EPL clubs (iirc Everton was one), and he thought he would get a prime job at one of them. The offers didn't materialise, and he ended up taking the Bolton job in October. It was a crazy job to take as they were a basket case at the time, not a good decision by him.

btw Rodgers was on a lot more than Puel. He was getting 2.5m a year before bonuses, he averaged 77k a week last financial year. Puel apparently was on 40k. Am sure Rodgers will be getting an increase on his Celtic wages, but it won't be that much more in relative terms. He will have a much bigger budget for players, but he doesn't have a great record at Celtic or Liverpool with his signings.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment regarding Rodgers' record in the transfer market. 

Will be interesting to see how he goes with a bigger budget available to him as, apparently, one of the reasons for his being unsettled at Celtic was not being able to compete with an English Championship club for John McGinn.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Lennon didn't walk out on Celtic to go to Bolton. He left in May, at the end of the season. He was being linked with a number of established EPL clubs (iirc Everton was one), and he thought he would get a prime job at one of them. The offers didn't materialise, and he ended up taking the Bolton job in October. It was a crazy job to take as they were a basket case at the time, not a good decision by him.

btw Rodgers was on a lot more than Puel. He was getting 2.5m a year before bonuses, he averaged 77k a week last financial year. Puel apparently was on 40k. Am sure Rodgers will be getting an increase on his Celtic wages, but it won't be that much more in relative terms. He will have a much bigger budget for players, but he doesn't have a great record at Celtic or Liverpool with his signings.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Rodgers would rather have waited until the end of the season but the job may not have been available then so he had to go now. Leicester are a solid mid table club, not a club in crisis, that he will look to push push for the 6-8 spot and have them playing good football. That is pretty much all he needs to do to get his stock up for the next move. Do that for two years and then maybe one of the north London duo may be needing a manager at that stage.

I feel for Celtic in this but the lack of tv money and worldwide exposure is always going to leave them struggling.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 27, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Fair comment regarding Rodgers' record in the transfer market.

Will be interesting to see how he goes with a bigger budget available to him as, apparently, one of the reasons for his being unsettled at Celtic was not being able to compete with an English Championship club for John McGinn.
		
Click to expand...

we messed Hibs about for weeks with McGinn as we thought we were the only club in for him. Villa came along and offered more, Celtic matched their offer, in the end it was the player's choice, and he chose Villa. am glad he did, because Christie would not have got near the first team if McGinn had joined.

Rodgers took the huff about it, and refused to let Boyata leave when Fulham offered a crazy 9m for him. the result of that strop is that Boyata will leave for nothing in May.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			we messed Hibs about for weeks with McGinn as we thought we were the only club in for him. Villa came along and offered more, Celtic matched their offer, in the end it was the player's choice, and he chose Villa. am glad he did, because Christie would not have got near the first team if McGinn had joined.

Rodgers took the huff about it, and refused to let Boyata leave when Fulham offered a crazy 9m for him. the result of that strop is that Boyata will leave for nothing in May.
		
Click to expand...

McGinn went for the wages on offer from Villa.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 27, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			McGinn went for the wages on offer from Villa.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic could easily have matched McGinn wage demands. Where Celtic went wrong was they automatically expected John McGinn to sign for them. They hot caught napping expecting the grandson of a director to just say where do I sign.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Celtic could easily have matched McGinn wage demands. Where Celtic went wrong was they automatically expected John McGinn to sign for them. They hot caught napping expecting the grandson of a director to just say where do I sign.
		
Click to expand...

But it very soon became clear that Villa were offering him more.

If, as you say, Celtic could have met his demands why didn't they?

Would it have made him the highest paid player?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 27, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But it very soon became clear that Villa were offering him more.

If, as you say, Celtic could have met his demands why didn't they?

Would it have made him the highest paid player?
		
Click to expand...

They got gazzumped. That is why, they thought he was in the bag/done deal. He is a "Celtic man". They thought he'd sit about waiting till Hibs agreed to let him join Celtic on the cheap. 

Celtic only have themselves to blame in not signing McGinn.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			They got gazzumped. That is why, they thought he was in the bag/done deal. He is a "Celtic man". They thought he'd sit about waiting till Hibs agreed to let him join Celtic on the cheap.

Celtic only have themselves to blame in not signing McGinn.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the reason it is, as you say, Celtic who have themselves to blame. 

Not Rodgers, hence him being more open to Leicester's approach.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone know how McGinn is doing at Villa.
I always thought he was a bit overhyped, lacking consistency.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 27, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone know how McGinn is doing at Villa.
I always thought he was a bit overhyped, lacking consistency.
		
Click to expand...

Currently out injured but, overall,  has handled the step-up quite well.


----------



## HughJars (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Currently out injured but, overall,  has handled the step-up* quite well.
		
Click to expand...

*Step down


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 28, 2019)

What is it with Hearts and losing to extra time goals.
We have finally got a good team of fit decent players and we can't buy a win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

HughJars said:



			*Step down
		
Click to expand...

In what way is Hibs to Villa a step down ?

Villa is a bigger club in a comparable league.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What is it with Hearts and losing to extra time goals.
We have finally got a good team of fit decent players and we can't buy a win.
		
Click to expand...

Great result for Lenny last night. Think Rodgers' strategy of playing out from the back will be getting ditched right enough!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			we messed Hibs about for weeks with McGinn as we thought we were the only club in for him. Villa came along and offered more, Celtic matched their offer, in the end it was the player's choice, and he chose Villa. am glad he did, because Christie would not have got near the first team if McGinn had joined.

Rodgers took the huff about it, and refused to let Boyata leave when Fulham offered a crazy 9m for him. the result of that strop is that Boyata will leave for nothing in May.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't believe it when we offered that much for Boyata and to be honest was glad it didn't come off. Not sure what he would have brought and would be another player on huge money in a championship team come September.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 28, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Great result for Lenny last night. Think Rodgers' strategy of playing out from the back will be getting ditched right enough!
		
Click to expand...

Eh, did not watch it but reports say Hearts bossed the first half then went down to 10 men just before the break.
Got an equaliser then lost a 92 minute goal.
The result was good for Celtic, I'll give you that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

HughJars said:



			*Step down
		
Click to expand...

No, I was definitely right the first time (and I hate the Villa).


----------



## HughJars (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In what way is Hibs to Villa a step down ?

Villa is a bigger club in a comparable league.
		
Click to expand...

They are historically a bigger club, and a bigger stadium, but they're a league down from the comparable standard he was playing in. So, a step down ken?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

HughJars said:



			They are historically a bigger club, and a bigger stadium, but they're a league down from the comparable standard he was playing in. So, a step down ken?
		
Click to expand...

The Scottish PL is nowhere near to being comparable to the EPL.

The majority of the clubs, including McGinn's previous club,  would struggle to survive in the Championship in England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

HughJars said:



			They are historically a bigger club, and a bigger stadium, but they're a league down from the comparable standard he was playing in. So, a step down ken?
		
Click to expand...

The Scottish Prem is not a comparable standard to the English Prem - itâ€™s already a push to compare it to the Championship as I think bar the top two and maybe Aberdeen the rest of the league would struggle in tbe Championship and right now Celtic would be the only club to survive in the Prem.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Scottish Prem is not a comparable standard to the English Prem - itâ€™s already a push to compare it to the Championship as I think bar the top two and maybe Aberdeen the rest of the league would struggle in tbe Championship and *right now Celtic would be the only club to survive in the Prem.*

Click to expand...

I think perhaps you give Aberdeen, Rangers and possibly Hibs/Hearts too little credit and Fulham, Huddersfield and possibly Cardiff/Southampton too much.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship. 

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I think perhaps you give Aberdeen, Rangers and possibly Hibs/Hearts too little credit and Fulham, Huddersfield and possibly Cardiff/Southampton too much.
		
Click to expand...

I think over a full season the comparison is fair, facing better Opposition week in week out would imo demoralise any of those Scottish teams pretty quick.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship.

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.
		
Click to expand...

I can remember thinking Chris Sutton (dropped/moved on by Chelsea) was, by far, the stand-out player for either team in the Celtic-Hibs match I watched in 2000 - though Henrik Larsson wasn't back at that stage. It might have been his first outing for Celtic.  Rusell Latapy was Hibs's best that night, though far short of (and shorter than  Sutton) . Attending that match would have had my Gran, a devoted Hearts fan, spinning in her grave, but it was the only match I could get to!

Celtic is really the only team that has been consistent enough to compete with even mid-table EPL teams. Rangers might/look likely to get there soon. Other SPL clubs might have a good year, but are just not consistent enough imo. They'd probably struggle at Championship level imo. To me. it seems very closely related to crowds/attendance/income - which is why the top 2 are a step (or more) above the rest. In that regard, Scottish clubs overall actually seem to be punching above their weight!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

I agree with the comment about the  majority of SPL clubs punching above their weight. 

When I consider their income levels,  not just TV but also attendances,  I am sometimes amazed that they can remain as competitive as they do.

However, that  doesn't alter my opinion on how they compare with either the Premier League or Championship in England.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship.

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but sometimes that trend is reversed, thinking Martyn Waghorn, very average and then dumped by Rangers, doing pretty well at Derby now.  Could be playing 'abroad' doesn't suit some, away from family and friends they get a bit homesick etc so form suffers. Bannan and Mulgrew are doing fine in championship as is Alan Hutton, Johnny Russell at Derby. Quite a few ex SPL are easily at home at Championship level.

How's ex Aberdeen player Kenny McLean doing at Norwich, still injured?

As an Aberdeen fan sometimes wish you'd kept Stevie May down there tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I get what you're saying but sometimes that trend is reversed, thinking Martyn Waghorn, very average and then dumped by Rangers, doing pretty well at Derby now.  Could be playing 'abroad' doesn't suit some, away from family and friends they get a bit homesick etc so form suffers. Bannan and Mulgrew are doing fine in championship as is Alan Hutton, Johnny Russell at Derby. Quite a few ex SPL are easily at home at Championship level.

How's ex Aberdeen player Kenny McLean doing at Norwich, still injured?

As an Aberdeen fan sometimes wish you'd kept Stevie May down there tbh.

Click to expand...

I accept that  some have succeeded but more have not.

BTW Bannan went to Villa  as a kid and Russell (now at Kansas City) was never a consistent success at Derby. 

There have been isolated successes from a whole range of countries but that still wouldn't mean that the leagues in those countries are comparable with the EPL or Championship.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I get what you're saying but sometimes that trend is reversed, thinking Martyn Waghorn, very average and then dumped by Rangers, doing pretty well at Derby now.  Could be playing 'abroad' doesn't suit some, away from family and friends they get a bit homesick etc so form suffers. Bannan and Mulgrew are doing fine in championship as is Alan Hutton, Johnny Russell at Derby. Quite a few ex SPL are easily at home at Championship level.

How's ex Aberdeen player Kenny McLean doing at Norwich, still injured?

As an Aberdeen fan sometimes wish you'd kept Stevie May down there tbh.

Click to expand...

Teemu Pukki is a good example. Total flop at Celtic, now top scorer in the Championship. McLean is also doing fine, scored a couple at the weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Teemu Pukki is a good example. Total flop at Celtic, now top scorer in the Championship. McLean is also doing fine, scored a couple at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

And a few years ago Che Adams was discarded by Coventry  as a youngster but now he is  a target for a number of Premier League clubs. 

What does that prove? Are Coventry better than the EPL?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 28, 2019)

Virgil has done quite well.
https://www.transfermarkt.com/virgil-van-dijk/profil/spieler/139208.
Clum Patterson is a regular first teamer in the EPL.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Virgil has done quite well.
https://www.transfermarkt.com/virgil-van-dijk/profil/spieler/139208.
Clum Patterson is a regular first teamer in the EPL. 

Click to expand...

You are right van Dijk has come on a treat since he came South. 

Cardiff is about the  only side that would give Patterson  a game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You are right van Dijk has come on a treat since he came South.

Cardiff is about the  only side that would give Patterson  a game.
		
Click to expand...

Clum is playing in the world famous EPL though so he must be brilliant,


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I certain I saw somewhere that Arsenal were interested in signing Clum for around Â£45m.

Click to expand...

Yeah right!

Not a hope in hell that even in these daft times any top 6 side would go anywhere near him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clum is playing in the world famous EPL though so he must be brilliant,
		
Click to expand...

Cardiff very soon will be a championship team 

Every single time a comparison is made between a Scottish League and an English one you always bring up the same small amount of players as if itâ€™s some justification 
Each league will have a player that will be able to make a step up in level VVD is one but the list moving from SPL to EPL isnâ€™t a long one - it used to be in the 80â€™s and 70â€™s with some outstanding players moving south 

But now you more than likely find players who are struggling for a game in the EPL moving North and finding a good level , Prem Clubs Loan players to give them game time in tbe same way they go to Championship clubs - same level


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship. 

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.
		
Click to expand...

Players, yes. But as Real's Galacticos found out in the early to mid 2000s individual players no matter how good or bad or well regarded do not a team maketh. 

The point here is how teams would fare not individual players.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Players, yes. But as Real's Galacticos found out in the early to mid 2000s individual players no matter how good or bad or well regarded do not a team maketh.

The point here is how teams would fare not individual players.
		
Click to expand...

And I  stand by what I said. 

Celtic would probably survive in the EPL

Rangers would be in the promotion mix from the Championship and two or three others possibly survive in that  league.

The rest would not.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Virgil has done quite well.
https://www.transfermarkt.com/virgil-van-dijk/profil/spieler/139208.
Clum Patterson is a regular first teamer in the EPL. 

Click to expand...

Not sure anyone has said that the top players of the spl like Virgil can't go to the prem, but its more the mediocre prem ones that can still hack in in the spl that show the gulf.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			And I  stand by what I said. 

Celtic would probably survive in the EPL

Rangers would be in the promotion mix from the Championship and two or three others possibly survive in that  league.

The rest would not.
		
Click to expand...

Then I take my hat off to you and your astounding precognition.  
I assume you are making such dazzling predictions based on resources being equal and not the status quo?

As I say, great predictive knowledge. I'm out on this one though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Then I take my hat off to you and your astounding precognition. 
I assume you are making such dazzling predictions based on resources being equal and not the status quo?

As I say, great predictive knowledge. I'm out on this one though.
		
Click to expand...

If they survived then the money would surely flow, but first season in. Current squads, i don't see anyone other than Celtic having a chance to survive.

One the money flows, realistically celtic would still struggle to get above mid table for a fair while as they would have far superior squads to the current top 6 and less money coming in than them for a fair few seasons if ffp is still in effect.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Then I take my hat off to you and your astounding precognition. 
I assume you are making such dazzling predictions based on resources being equal and not the status quo?

As I say, great predictive knowledge. I'm out on this one though.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously if improved resources were available then clubs could sign better players  and, therefore, should achieve more.

It sadly is the reality of the modern game as I  grew up in a time where there was virtually a parity between the games North and South.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship. 

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.
		
Click to expand...

And you get others who have gone to that level and thrived like Kenny McLean is doing now at Norwich after his injuries.

Not a great argument as you can look at premiership "stars" who have not performed in the SPL.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			And I  stand by what I said. 

Celtic would probably survive in the EPL

Rangers would be in the promotion mix from the Championship and two or three others possibly survive in that  league.

The rest would not.
		
Click to expand...

Laughable.

Celtic would easily survive and grow in the Premiership. And I ain't a Celtic fan.

Christ Aberdeen gave Burnley a huge fright and Aberdeen's most expensive player cost under Â£400k.

Some absolute tripe gets spouted on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			And you get others who have gone to that level and thrived like Kenny McLean is doing now at Norwich after his injuries.

*Not a great argument as you can look at premiership "stars" who have not performed in the SPL.*

Click to expand...


Will be interested to know that list ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be interested to know that list ?
		
Click to expand...

You can.look at Keane and Barton for starters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You can.look at Keane and Barton for starters.
		
Click to expand...

So a Keane who went to Scotland as a 34 year old with crippling knee injuries and ended up retiring after 6 months because of the knee ?

And Barton had his contract terminated due to a bust up 


Both players at their peaks would have clearly performed but judging over a total of 15 games between the two ? 

I was expecting someone like Flo ? Or someone who at least played more than a season and wasnâ€™t at the end of his career.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Laughable.

Celtic would easily survive and grow in the Premiership. And I ain't a Celtic fan.

*Christ Aberdeen gave Burnley a huge fright and Aberdeen's most expensive player cost under Â£400k.*

Some absolute tripe gets spouted on here.
		
Click to expand...

In a cup anything can happen. That being said the prem team still won.

Celtic would grow with the finances, but would still struggle to catch up with the top teams. Unless a sugar daddy came in or the ffp rules were changed they simply wouldnâ€™t be able to catch up the financial headstart other teams had. 

In regards players success going from one league to the other. Most players that come from solo and do well are young players with their careers on the rise. Not at the end coasting as happens the other way around.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Laughable.

Celtic would easily survive and grow in the Premiership. And I ain't a Celtic fan.

Christ Aberdeen gave Burnley a huge fright and Aberdeen's most expensive player cost under Â£400k.

Some absolute tripe gets spouted on here.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and you seem to spout most of it.

At the end of the day Burnley went through. 

Ask UEFA if the two Premier Leagues are comparable. 

Sadly it's all about money and resources and, whether it is fair or not  the Scottish clubs are massively outgunned in that respect.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes and you seem to spout most of it.

At the end of the day Burnley went through. 

Ask UEFA if the two Premier Leagues are comparable. 

Sadly it's all about money and resources and, whether it is fair or not  the Scottish clubs are massively outgunned in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Again your spouting guff. I'm not the one that said the leagues were comparable, if you look really far back you'll see I'm more than aware how limited Scottish football is.

Imagine a Burnley team that spent a fraction under Â£30 million going through against an Aberdeen side who spent Â£225k on an 18 year old during the same period. As you correctly point out it is down to money and resources, shame the vast majority of them vastly under perform at the top level.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 28, 2019)

Not good news, anything to do with Lennon back in charge.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47404999


----------



## Slab (Mar 1, 2019)

Have I got this comparison right...
We have to take an spl club and compare it to an epl/championship club and see how they get on over the session, but... the spl club have to keep their current levels of TV and all other income and keep existing team/wage structure? 

What's the point in that!

It's not remotely comparable in that guise


----------



## HughJars (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In recent years I have witnessed several players who were reasonably well regarded in the SPL prove to be totally out of their depth in the English Championship.

Greg Stewart,  Andrew Shinnie and Adam Rooney.
		
Click to expand...

And vice versa of course.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2019)

HughJars said:



			And vice versa of course.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sometimes but more often when I watch SPL games on Sky I am surprised by the players who have gone North from the lower reaches of the English game. 

To clarify I am not saying that Scottish clubs could  not compete down here given the same resources. You only have to look at Bournemouth to see what effect financial backing can have upon an apparently small club.

My point was in answer to the suggestion that Scottish clubs could be  competitive with their current level of finances.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			And a few years ago Che Adams was discarded by Coventry  as a youngster but now he is  a target for a number of Premier League clubs.

What does that prove? Are Coventry better than the EPL?
		
Click to expand...

Pukki wasn't a youngster, he was 24 and a relatively big money transfer when he came to Celtic and failed.

But I agree it doesn't prove one league is better than the other, just as your posts don't.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 1, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Not good news, anything to do with Lennon back in charge.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47404999

Click to expand...

yes obviously Lennon was leading the singing and throwing coins.

Think you will find it is more to do with the debate sparked by the abuse Steve Clarke took at Ibrox 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes sometimes but more often when I watch SPL games on Sky I am surprised by the players who have gone North from the lower reaches of the English game.

To clarify I am not saying that Scottish clubs could  not compete down here given the same resources. You only have to look at Bournemouth to see what effect financial backing can have upon an apparently small club.

My point was in answer to the suggestion that Scottish clubs could be  competitive with their current level of finances.
		
Click to expand...


The latest Deloitte Money List puts Celtic somewhere between the 40 and 50th richest club in the world (they only give exact placings for the top 20, which includes 9 EPL clubs). Rangers are just outside the top 70. That suggests that Celtic are on a financial par with a number of Prem clubs, and Rangers with the Championship.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			The latest Deloitte Money List puts Celtic somewhere between the 40 and 50th richest club in the world (they only give exact placings for the top 20, which includes 9 EPL clubs). Rangers are just outside the top 70. That suggests that Celtic are on a financial par with a number of Prem clubs, and Rangers with the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

The record transfer fee for Celtic is still under Â£10m, very low in this modern era. If Celtic have money is there pressure for them to spend more to help them compete in Europe or is there an acceptance that they spend enough to win in Scotland and no more is required? I know all fans want more spending but if we get past that is there contentment for domestic honours only?


----------



## Slab (Mar 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The record transfer fee for Celtic is still under Â£10m, very low in this modern era. If Celtic have money is there pressure for them to spend more to help them compete in Europe or is there an acceptance that they spend enough to win in Scotland and no more is required? I know all fans want more spending but if we get past that is there contentment for domestic honours only?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't see their money men spending 2 or 3 times what they do now just to reach the knockout stages in europe its not viable return (and they'd need to spend at least 10 times current levels to attract players to be serious CL contenders which is also pointless as those players are not going to tolerate going to paisly or hamilton on a winters night in feb)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			The latest Deloitte Money List puts Celtic somewhere between the 40 and 50th richest club in the world (they only give exact placings for the top 20, which includes 9 EPL clubs). Rangers are just outside the top 70. That suggests that Celtic are on a financial par with a number of Prem clubs, and Rangers with the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

And is that not what I said in post #674?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yeah I don't see their money men spending 2 or 3 times what they do now just to reach the knockout stages in europe its not viable return (and they'd need to spend at least 10 times current levels to attract players to be serious CL contenders which is also pointless as those players are not going to tolerate going to paisly or hamilton on a winters night in feb)
		
Click to expand...

Good summary. It is a tough situation for them. They are effectively treading water, going nowhere. They have the set up for something bigger but I am not sure where they can go, how things can change.


----------



## Slab (Mar 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good summary. It is a tough situation for them. They are effectively treading water, going nowhere. They have the set up for something bigger but I am not sure where they can go, how things can change.
		
Click to expand...

I was chatting through what I thought Celtic cared about winning with a guy in the office... 

I think they want 10 in a row... that is all that matters and that's all they need to spend money doing


----------



## User62651 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The record transfer fee for Celtic is still under Â£10m, very low in this modern era. If Celtic have money is there pressure for them to spend more to help them compete in Europe or is there an acceptance that they spend enough to win in Scotland and no more is required? I know all fans want more spending but if we get past that is there contentment for domestic honours only?
		
Click to expand...

Good question.
I think this may be a big factor in why Rodgers moved, board wouldn't stump up enough to mount sustained European campaigns each year. Domestic 10 in a row is kind of arbitrary and just a fans (and maybe board's) target to better Rangers record, that seems to be top priority. However as a manager winning the 10th is just the same as winning the first, third, sixth etc and that 10 in a row record will be the club's, not the manager's as both Lennon and Deila also contributed titles, not just Rodgers. Europe was the only place Rodgers could really make his mark and despite a few decent qualifying results hasn't really done that.
Rodgers has ambition and I'm sure wants to coach again at the very top club level be that in England or Europe, Leicester is a stepping stone (if it works out).
Not sure why Celtic fans are sour, it was a coup getting him to Celtic and he's won them 7 trophies and they get a decent payday for him.
Until there is a British League or the EPL TV money dwindles, will always be thus.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2019)

Interesting comment on t'wireless this morning.
Sectarian chanting/singing from the stands, stop the game for 10 minutes to sort it out.
If it carries on after that, abandon the game.

Hearts have threatened  to close the section of the stand where about 20/40 idiots spout their vile. Seems to be working.


----------



## casuk (Mar 1, 2019)

Celtic have already been pro active with this by shutting down the GB section and issuing bans good to see others doing more,


----------



## HughJars (Mar 1, 2019)

Kingsford stadium judicial review thrown out. New stadium on my doorstep. Bring it on!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 2, 2019)

casuk said:



			Celtic have already been pro active with this by shutting down the GB section and issuing bans good to see others doing more,
		
Click to expand...

Good for them, trouble is that we all know a couple of grounds where they would probably have to close 30% of the terraces.


HughJars said:



			Kingsford stadium judicial review thrown out. New stadium on my doorstep. Bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see, what is the capacity, will the fans fill it.
Both of the Edinburgh clubs seem to have raised the fan base since providing additional seating.
Hope the same goes for the Dons.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good for them, trouble is that we all know a couple of grounds where they would probably have to close 30% of the terraces.


Good to see, what is the capacity, will the fans fill it.
Both of the Edinburgh clubs seem to have raised the fan base since providing additional seating.
Hope the same goes for the Dons.
		
Click to expand...

What's the capacity for Aberdeen's new ground? Better a small full stadium than a large half empty one imo. Hopefully be 18 - 20k, no more. Lot of town dwelling Aberdeen fans currently walk to matches, will all have to travel now. Lot of pubs in King Street area may see their business suffer too. Will the club lay on transport out to stadium from town?

Both Hearts and Hibs are very much in town.
By contrast St Johnstone's McDiarmid Park is out of town with good easy access off the town bypass but seems to be pretty empty whenever you see it on tv.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like a half bottle of Buckie thrown from the Celtic end and a half bottle of Gordons Gin thrown from the Hibs end.
Cultural divide perhaps.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like a half bottle of Buckie thrown from the Celtic end and a half bottle of Gordons Gin thrown from the Hibs end.
Cultural divide perhaps.

Click to expand...

The bottle of Buckfast flew past Sinclair, and was from the Hibs fans obviously. No pictures exist of the alleged second bottle which Hibs claim came from the Celtic fans. suspect they are referring to the flare which got chucked on the pitch after the first goal.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see, what is the capacity, will the fans fill it.
Both of the Edinburgh clubs seem to have raised the fan base since providing additional seating.
Hope the same goes for the Dons.
		
Click to expand...

It really isnâ€™t â€œGood to seeâ€ imo Doon

Moving from a great location within walking distance of City Centre that could easily service our needs even allowing for some redevelopment to an out of town stadium will see attendances reduce, atmosphere get worse and local boozers used by fans close.

All for a day out of town to a chuffing Retail Park 

No additional seating anyway, 20k capacity of new place, weâ€™ve probably had that many fans in Pittodrie a handful of times over last 15/20 years


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			It really isnâ€™t â€œGood to seeâ€ imo Doon

Moving from a great location within walking distance of City Centre that could easily service our needs even allowing for some redevelopment to an out of town stadium will see attendances reduce, atmosphere get worse and local boozers used by fans close.

All for a day out of town to a chuffing Retail Park

No additional seating anyway, 20k capacity of new place, weâ€™ve probably had that many fans in Pittodrie a handful of times over last 15/20 years
		
Click to expand...

How far out is it moving? I've only been to Aberdeen once and the location looked great for the city. As you say, travel to the centre, eat, drink etc in the centre, walk 15 mins to the ground, reverse back. Moving out of its current location would be to the detriment of the city I would have thought. 

Saying that, I was not there on match day so I don't know about any negative impact the ground may have.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2019)

Goal of the year there and celebration


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099407265021546497


----------



## HughJars (Mar 4, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good for them, trouble is that we all know a couple of grounds where they would probably have to close 30% of the terraces.


Good to see, what is the capacity, will the fans fill it.
Both of the Edinburgh clubs seem to have raised the fan base since providing additional seating.
Hope the same goes for the Dons.
		
Click to expand...


20k, and almost certainly. much easier location to travel to than Pittodrie




maxfli65 said:



			What's the capacity for Aberdeen's new ground? Better a small full stadium than a large half empty one imo. Hopefully be 18 - 20k, no more. Lot of town dwelling Aberdeen fans currently walk to matches, will all have to travel now. Lot of pubs in King Street area may see their business suffer too. Will the club lay on transport out to stadium from town?

Both Hearts and Hibs are very much in town.
By contrast St Johnstone's McDiarmid Park is out of town with good easy access off the town bypass but seems to be pretty empty whenever you see it on tv.
		
Click to expand...

St Johnstone attendances much the same as Muirton, had no effect. 
Those that walk are the unlucky ones, for the rest of us, much better location. Remember currently 50% are tuechters, that will rise




NWJocko said:



			It really isnâ€™t â€œGood to seeâ€ imo Doon

Moving from a great location within walking distance of City Centre that could easily service our needs even allowing for some redevelopment to an out of town stadium will see attendances reduce, atmosphere get worse and local boozers used by fans close.

All for a day out of town to a chuffing Retail Park

No additional seating anyway, 20k capacity of new place, weâ€™ve probably had that many fans in Pittodrie a handful of times over last 15/20 years
		
Click to expand...

Pittodrie is in a terrible location, you'd never build it there now. 




Lord Tyrion said:



			How far out is it moving? I've only been to Aberdeen once and the location looked great for the city. As you say, travel to the centre, eat, drink etc in the centre, walk 15 mins to the ground, reverse back. Moving out of its current location would be to the detriment of the city I would have thought.

Saying that, I was not there on match day so I don't know about any negative impact the ground may have.
		
Click to expand...

6 miles from city centre, 500 yards from the bypass.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2019)

HughJars said:



			20k, and almost certainly. much easier location to travel to than Pittodrie

St Johnstone attendances much the same as Muirton, had no effect.
Those that walk are the unlucky ones, for the rest of us, much better location. Remember currently 50% are tuechters, that will rise

Pittodrie is in a terrible location, you'd never build it there now.

6 miles from city centre, 500 yards from the bypass.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming there will be decent links to it then? I suppose I was looking at it from a slightly romantic point of view but the reality is not so good now that people commute to games more. Gone are the days of fans coming from within the local area, all walking in. I'm guessing parking on a match day must be tricky at the moment.

When is due to be ready for?


----------



## HughJars (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm assuming there will be decent links to it then? I suppose I was looking at it from a slightly romantic point of view but the reality is not so good now that people commute to games more. Gone are the days of fans coming from within the local area, all walking in. I'm guessing parking on a match day must be tricky at the moment.

When is due to be ready for?
		
Click to expand...

Rail links non-existent.
Bus, we're told will be loads of shuttles, we'll see

Parking round Pittodrie is fairly terrible, as it leaving post game. Westhill will have parking galore, and it's on the junction of the bypass and the Aberdeen/Westhill dualler. By football terms, leaving will be a doddle, especially for those going west.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 4, 2019)

I guess it depends on your own opinion of stadia I guess

I absolutely detest modern stadiums that are in the middle of nowhere, just feel clinical and soulless so to me (where everyone is different) it takes away the whole going for a beer and walk to the ground part of the match with the atmosphere building up which is what I grew up with and enjoy.

Re getting away from a Pittodrie I was there Saturday, one of our biggest crowds of season and got away no bother at all.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			I guess it depends on your own opinion of stadia I guess

I absolutely detest modern stadiums that are in the middle of nowhere, just feel clinical and soulless so to me (where everyone is different) it takes away the whole going for a beer and walk to the ground part of the match with the atmosphere building up which is what I grew up with and enjoy.

Re getting away from a Pittodrie I was there Saturday, one of our biggest crowds of season and got away no bother at all.
		
Click to expand...

It's a dump now though. The space and finances were not available to successfully redevelop Pittodrie. Hence the move.

I think it's for the best. Hopefully it works out for the best.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's a dump now though. The space and finances were not available to successfully redevelop Pittodrie. Hence the move.

I think it's for the best. Hopefully it works out for the best.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying it doesn't need upgrading I'd just prefer it to stay where it is.  If Hearts could redevelop Tynecastle given how tight it is/was round there it can't be insurmountable round Pittodrie.

We may be an exception and it works well, I've just been to umpteen new stadiums up and down the country that are 100% more "convenient" in terms of access etc but they all (to me) feel the same, look the same, have very little atmosphere (even worse out of town).

Anyway, more just a personal preference and probably more so when it's your own team and a lot of memories/nostalgia contribute.  It's the way modern football has gone so I'm sure I'm in the minority.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2019)

Eric Caldow passed away aged 83.
Very classy Rangers and Scotland full back, lucky to be old enough to have seen him play.


----------



## HughJars (Mar 5, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Not saying it doesn't need upgrading I'd just prefer it to stay where it is.  If Hearts could redevelop Tynecastle given how tight it is/was round there it can't be insurmountable round Pittodrie.

We may be an exception and it works well, I've just been to umpteen new stadiums up and down the country that are 100% more "convenient" in terms of access etc but they all (to me) feel the same, look the same, have very little atmosphere (even worse out of town).

Anyway, more just a personal preference and probably more so when it's your own team and a lot of memories/nostalgia contribute.  It's the way modern football has gone so I'm sure I'm in the minority.
		
Click to expand...

I guess we're all different. moved to Warrington, decided one Saturday to take in a game, man Utd, Liverpool & Bolton all at home, no chance of getting in to the former two, so went to the Reebok, loved it so much I ended up having a ST for 3 seasons till the boredom of the EPL set in, and I ended up going weekly to Warrington Town games instead.

Also loved the new Man City stadium & Villa Park. Meh were Anfield & Ewood. Shiters tho were Goodison which is just awful, St Andrews, Old Trafford and Wigan (fitiver that's ca'd noo?).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2019)

HughJars said:



			Shiters tho were Goodison which is just awful, St Andrews, Old Trafford and Wigan (fitiver that's ca'd noo?).
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find the phrase for Goodison is actually 'traditional' or 'old school' . We have been trying to get a new stadium for years, the club knows it is not fit for the modern era. Problems with finance and location for a new site have not helped.

If you want cold, try Boundary Park, Oldham's ground. I was last there 27yrs ago and I've still not fully recovered. On top of a hill, one end open, the wind whistling through . Crikey that was a tough watch and the Bovrils went down well.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you will find the phrase for Goodison is actually 'traditional' or 'old school' . We have been trying to get a new stadium for years, the club knows it is not fit for the modern era. Problems with finance and location for a new site have not helped.

*If you want cold, try Boundary Park, Oldham's ground*. I was last there 27yrs ago and I've still not fully recovered. On top of a hill, one end open, the wind whistling through . Crikey that was a tough watch and the Bovrils went down well.
		
Click to expand...

You should try Inverness Caley's ground. Right on the shore front. Coldest place I have ever been and I have been to Lapland. Horrific pies too. Mighty Pars took the points that time though so that warmed the soul if not the body.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 5, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			You should try Inverness Caley's ground. Right on the shore front. Coldest place I have ever been and I have been to Lapland. Horrific pies too. Mighty Pars took the points that time though so that warmed the soul if not the body.
		
Click to expand...

Or the Britannia/Bet 365, whatever it's called.

I swear the MoD use it for cold weather training (in August ).


----------



## HughJars (Mar 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you will find the phrase for Goodison is actually 'traditional' or 'old school' . We have been trying to get a new stadium for years, the club knows it is not fit for the modern era. Problems with finance and location for a new site have not helped.
.
		
Click to expand...

Aye that was what I was led to believe before I went. A boxing day ten years ago or so. The away section is dreadful, I was near the back, whenever the ball was over head height it diappeared, ramshackle, wooden stands. Deary me. Didn't realise you were a toffee. Anyway, it's not as bad as Pittodrie


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2019)

HughJars said:



			Aye that was what I was led to believe before I went. A boxing day ten years ago or so. The away section is dreadful, I was near the back, whenever the ball was over head height it diappeared, ramshackle, wooden stands. Deary me. Didn't realise you were a toffee. Anyway, it's not as bad as Pittodrie 

Click to expand...

A number of the tickets will state 'restricted view'. It is one of those places where they really aren't joking. Stantions get in the way so you have to do a body sway so see what happens, the lip of the roof blocks out any high balls if you are far enough back, as you obviously were. It really is a ground that time forgot. The fun bit is when a game gets lively, the stands genuinely shake. It may not have reached that point for your game but for the derby game just gone it would be actually wobbling. That is a very odd and unnerving feeling.

Anyway, well done to Aberdeen, you are beating us to a new ground.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

What has happened to escalate the issues going on at the moment with the fans in the SPL ? Or has it always be there 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47504169?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2019)

The opposition parties repealed the Scottish Governments Offensive Behaviour at Football Match legislation without coming up with any alternatives.
This seems to have given the knuckledraggers a bit of bravado.

OBFM was seen by many as a badly written bill as it targeted football fans at a match only.
It was intended to be used to stop sectarian singing at matches which basically meant two clubs.

Strong words spoken by the Hibs MD at the end of the game, I think she spoke for 99.99% of Scottish football fans.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2019)

I hate Rangers almost as much as I hate Liverpool but even I wouldnâ€™t have had much sympathy if Tavernier have kicked that idiot to the ground.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2019)

Love those 'Rangers' player ratings by the fans. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47503524


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2019)

Gerrard on the dole tomorrow???

I mean he did state that Sevco are a class above Aberdeen after the first game of the season!

ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2019)

Wild sheep, 8 of Aberdeen's starting 11 yellow carded.
I wonder how long a trophy less Gerrard will last.

Jambos stutter into the semi finals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2019)

Its a kicking aff in Berwick. 

Caution..â€¦..memorable use of bad word in post

https://www.footballscotland.co.uk/...erwick-rangers-twitter-hero-relieved-15964732


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Gerrard on the dole tomorrow???

I mean he did state that Sevco are a class above Aberdeen after the first game of the season!

ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I feel for him, he's an apprentice manager at a small club with a huge fan base with expectations beyond the relms of possibility.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

I had no idea that the Aberdeen team that beat Rangers 2-0 was so young.
Average of the team 21.
Well done them.

https://stv.tv/sport/football/1436320-mcinnes-delight-as-young-guns-step-up-to-star-for-dons/


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 16, 2019)

If you're good enough, you're old enough.

That was the old saying.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			If you're good enough, you're old enough.

That was the old saying.
		
Click to expand...

I remember using those words to a county golf official to enable a 13 year old to be selected for the county.
The officer seemed more worried about how the lad could stand his round at the bar.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2019)

Caught the Celtic score with 10 mins to go.
For some strange reason Lady Doon does not like me listening to football whilst driving.
I said no bother as I already know the result Celtic will win 1-0 with a 94 min goal.
Spooky


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 20, 2019)

At 52%, Steven Gerrard has a poorer win record with the Rangers than the last 3 sacked managers.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

I see the national team are doing well against Kazakhstan ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I see the national team are doing well against Kazakhstan ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin team they are playing is not even in Europe.
Ah weel Scots out of Europe by 29th of March will no doubt please some on here.

Fortunately we are now a rugby nation.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bloomin team they are playing is not even in Europe.
Ah weel Scots out of Europe by 29th of March will no doubt please some on here.

Fortunately we are now a rugby nation.
		
Click to expand...

Borat will be happy.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2019)

Not many worse results in Scotlandâ€™s history than today.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Not many worse results in Scotlandâ€™s history than today.
		
Click to expand...

Not many worse line ups also.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Not many worse line ups also.
		
Click to expand...

Very true that, maybe thatâ€™s the level of the squad available at the moment, we need our best players to be desperate to pull on the jersey.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 21, 2019)

Some of Kazakstan is in Europe I believe, part west of the Urals. That's enough. Turkey another example of a country bridging continents.

Not surprised in the slightest by that result today and not particularly bothered tbh, so used to it. 

Half asleep early doors, caught cold and then confidence shot. Was preparation adequate with a large time zone change? As for a change of manager, would make no difference. Amateurish from SFA and players.

Expect the usual late rally in the group but will be too little too late, these are the games you have to take 3 points from. Another campaign off to a terrible start. Oh well, what's new!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank goodness Ross County came back to beat Connahs Quay last night.
A Welsh team winning a Scottish Cup competition would just about have capped a surreal weak for Scottish sport.


----------



## Slab (Apr 1, 2019)

Its weird to say given the nonsense with the Old Firm game, the biggest surprise of the weekend was Kilmarnock moving into 3rd spot (punching above their weight) 

While others are just punching:



2 sent off after violent actions but not even a yellow for this (probably will be retrospectively)

Not a good advert


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 1, 2019)

Morelos value suddenly drops by Â£20m.
Dave Kings great plan in tatters.

Rangers now European Champions...â€¦â€¦â€¦.. the most red cards received in a year, Morelos takes over the crown from team mate Ryan Jack.
Still a few games to go as well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 7, 2019)

Good quality Edinburgh Derby, both teams played some good stuff in an exciting game.
Hearts had at least half a dozen chances in the first 20 minutes to win the game.
Hibs certainly going great guns under new manager Heckingbotham.
Most folk started searching Wikki when he was appointed but good call for Hibs.


----------



## MalkyB61 (Apr 7, 2019)

Totally agree with the above. I'm a Hibby but I think a draw would have been a fair result. Hibs could have had another two, McNulty's header and Mallan's brilliant free kick thwarted by an equally brilliant save, and Hearts had enough chances to score at least another couple. Delighted with the result though and with the start Heckingbottom has made.


----------



## Lyle77 (Apr 8, 2019)

Disappointing display from Celtic who for the second time this season failed to break down Livingston.   A real dogged organised display from Livingston but not much football played.  Celtic for their part look to have regressed further under Lennon with a lack of combinations and movement evident in the side which are needed to break down an organised defence.  Aberdeen will take heart from their recent display at Celtic Park going into the Semi Final at Hampden.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm up in Scotland so saw the incidents from the Celtic Aberdeen game on the local news. Serious nastiness from the 2 Aberdeen lads, one could have been career ending for the Celtic player. 

McInnis was sent off as well but the clip I saw he spoke very well. Hopefully Celtic will also be dealt with as he was reacting to a sectarian song against him

Not a proud day.


----------



## Lyle77 (Apr 15, 2019)

BTW, the entire Aberdeen travelling support at Ibrox sang the exact same song Derek McInnis is referring to directed at Steven Gerrard in the previous round.

Unfortunately, a section of the Celtic fans allowed the media and McInnis to try and detract from the fact that Celtic are on the verge of winning an historic treble treble.  It also gave McIninnis an easy out to deflect from a dreadful performance from his team with two red cards.  The opening goal from James Forrest was an absolute cracker fit to win any semi final.

Hopefully, Ryan Christie will recover fully from his injury which according to Neil Lennon is either a broken cheekbone or a broken eye socket. The match was stopped for 7 minutes in the first half whilst he received treatment.  The challenge from Lewis Ferguson in the second half was an absolute shocker and fully deserving of the straight red card.  Thankfully, the challenge did not result in a serious injury.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm up in Scotland so saw the incidents from the Celtic Aberdeen game on the local news. Serious nastiness from the 2 Aberdeen lads, one could have been career ending for the Celtic player.

McInnis was sent off as well but the clip I saw he spoke very well. Hopefully Celtic will also be dealt with as he was reacting to a sectarian song against him

Not a proud day.
		
Click to expand...

McInnes was sent off for abusing the 4th official. Celtic fans started singing the Cheer Up song as he went to the stands, and he then reacted to that with a couple of gestures. He realises that he lost the plot and is trying to justify it with a pack of lies about him being upset about a song that the Aberdeen fans themselves were singing a couple of weeks ago. You couldnâ€™t mark his neck with a blow torch.

No mention either of Aberdeen fans singing Glasgow Celtic Paedophiles or Jimmy Saville, heâ€™s one of your own.

McInnes is a hypocrite and is should be answering questions about how as a club they totally lost the plot (as well as the manager and 2 players being sent off, the assistant manager was also sent off at half time), instead of trying to deflect with faux outrage.

Patting Ferguson on the back after he was sent off for an absolutely disgraceful tackle tells you a lot about him.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2019)

So its Hears V Celtic in the final on 25th May. I'd say Hearts have a 1 in 10 chance of lifting the Cup (based on typically winning about once in ten meetings between the teams)

The great thing about the final is... you just don't know if it'll be the '1'











Please let it be the '1'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			McInnes was sent off for abusing the 4th official. Celtic fans started singing the Cheer Up song as he went to the stands, and he then reacted to that with a couple of gestures. He realises that he lost the plot and is trying to justify it with a pack of lies about him being upset about a song that the Aberdeen fans themselves were singing a couple of weeks ago. You couldnâ€™t mark his neck with a blow torch.

No mention either of Aberdeen fans singing Glasgow Celtic Paedophiles or Jimmy Saville, heâ€™s one of your own.

McInnes is a hypocrite and is should be answering questions about how as a club they totally lost the plot (as well as the manager and 2 players being sent off, the assistant manager was also sent off at half time), instead of trying to deflect with faux outrage.

Patting Ferguson on the back after he was sent off for an absolutely disgraceful tackle tells you a lot about him.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Scottish football is confusing from a moral perspective, or perhaps all are in the gutter. I only saw the clips, don't know any on the intricacies.

That tackle was horrific though, I winced big time when I saw it and it doesn't get better 2nd or 3rd time either.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2019)

Hearts have some decent players who had a great start to the season [5 point lead at one stage]
The team was decimated by injuries to its best players.
Now that they are nearly all fit they seem to be playing like a bunch of strangers. 

Not really hopeful of a win but as they say, every dog has it's day.
.....and Hearts have a decent Cup final win ratio.


----------



## Lyle77 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hearts have given Celtic some problems in the past and in a one off match will certainly fancy their chances of causing an upset.  The last league fixture at Tynecastle was a very tight match with Celtic only getting the winner in stoppage time against a very determined Hearts side.  However, the bigger Hampden pitch favours Celtic.  Tom Rogic is just getting back some match fitness again after an  injury ravaged season and the Celtic team know that they are on the verge of an historic treble treble.  

One additional unusual factor is that the final league game of the season at Celtic Park before the Cup Final is against Hearts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2019)

Billy McNeil passed away today.
Sad news.
One of the best centre half's I have seen and the first Brit to lift the European Champions Cup.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Billy McNeil passed away today.
Sad news.
One of the best centre half's I have seen and the first Brit to lift the European Champions Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news indeed. 

Even as an Englishman I was overwhelmed by the Lions of Lisbon and still remember watching on TV as their leader, Billy McNeil lifted the trophy. 

How many of that great team survive?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Very sad news indeed.

Even as an Englishman I was overwhelmed by the Lions of Lisbon and still remember watching on TV as their leader, Billy McNeil lifted the trophy.

How many of that great team survive?
		
Click to expand...

Not many now. Lennox, Clark and Auld that I know off.
Not any of that team received a knighthood, sad reflection when the seem to be handed out to any Tom, Dick or Harry now.
Finalists in 1971 if I remember correctly, generally forgotten.
I played a couple of games of golf with the goalie Ronnie Simpson in the 1960's. He was a 2/3 handicap at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not many now. Lennox, Clark and Auld that I know off.
Not any of that team received a knighthood, sad reflection when the seem to be handed out to any Tom, Dick or Harry now.
Finalists in 1971 if I remember correctly, generally forgotten.
I played a couple of games of golf with the goalie Ronnie Simpson in the 1960's. He was a 2/3 handicap at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Bertie Auld, one of my all time favourite Birmingham players and when he returned to Celtic I always thought of them as "my team" in Scotland. 

As for the knighthood you would have to think that Billy McNeil had no chance when Bobby Moore was also overlooked. 

Now if they had been cricketers..........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Bertie Auld, one of my all time favourite Birmingham players and when he returned to Celtic I always thought of them as "my team" in Scotland.

As for the knighthood you would have to think that Billy McNeil had no chance when Bobby Moore was also overlooked.

Now if they had been cricketers..........
		
Click to expand...

The knighthood for sports people is largely a recent fashion, not even cricketers got them a back in the day. Now................ Pile of old cobblers in my view


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The knighthood for sports people is largely a recent fashion, not even cricketers got them a back in the day. Now................ Pile of old cobblers in my view
		
Click to expand...

Just have a look at the list of cricketing knights. 

Bradman, Hobbs, Hutton, Cowdrey, Bedser, Botham, Sobers,Richards, Hadlee etc;

Now compare that with the number of footballers similarly recognised. 

If a cricketer had a similar career to those of McNeil or Moore we can only speculate what honours might have been bestowed. 

And I say all of this as a massive cricket fan.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2019)

Alf Ramsey
Tom Finney
Stanley Matthews
Geoffrey Hurst
Matt Busby
Bobby Robson 
Bobby Charlton
Alex Ferguson 
Kenny Dalglish
Trevor Brooking

Relatively comparable I would say.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2019)

McNeil is a proper legend of his field, not a â€œSky Sports News legendâ€ for one good season in the EPL as is mostly the case these days.

Incredible playing career and achievements, 2 successful spells as manager of Celtic and also laid the foundations at Aberdeen before Fergie came in.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 23, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not many now. Lennox, Clark and Auld that I know off.
Not any of that team received a knighthood, sad reflection when the seem to be handed out to any Tom, Dick or Harry now.
Finalists in 1971 if I remember correctly, generally forgotten.
I played a couple of games of golf with the goalie Ronnie Simpson in the 1960's. He was a 2/3 handicap at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Jim Craig, Willie Wallace and Stevie Chalmers are still with us.

A very sad day indeed. The first Scottish Cup Final I went to was big Billyâ€™s last game for us. A total legend.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2019)

Strange that McNeil only got 29 Scots caps.
Trying to think of the players who were picked before him, John Greig, Ian Ure, Ron Yeats ?

I always laugh at Shankly inviting the press to 'have a walk round' Yeats when he was introduced to them when signing on for Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Strange that McNeil only got 29 Scots caps.
Trying to think of the players who were picked before him, Ian Ure, Ron Yeats ?

I always laugh at Shankly inviting the press to 'have a walk round' Yeats when he was introduced to them when signing on for Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Yeats only got 2 caps and seen plenty of reports and interviews that it was a crime that Yeats didnâ€™t get picked. Yeats was outstanding for Liverpool being key to winning multiple titles 

Maybe the small number of caps for McNeil was due to teams really only playing qualifying comps and not as many friendlies


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2019)

I stupidly missed out John Greig on my first post. At the time their was always a big debate as to who was the best CH, Greig got more calls.

Ahhhh the days when teams played with 5 forwards...â€¦â€¦.now they play with 5 defenders.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 24, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Jim Craig, Willie Wallace and Stevie Chalmers are still with us.

A very sad day indeed. The first Scottish Cup Final I went to was big Billyâ€™s last game for us. A total legend.
		
Click to expand...

Bobby Lennox, Bertie Auld and John Clark are also still going as is the substitute goalkeeper John Fallon who was the only sub allowed on the bench in those days.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 25, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Bobby Lennox, Bertie Auld and John Clark are also still going as is the substitute goalkeeper John Fallon who was the only sub allowed on the bench in those days.
		
Click to expand...

yes, they were mentioned in the post I was responding to.

lovely eulogy to Billy here


----------



## Lyle77 (May 4, 2019)

Celtic clinched the championship today with a fine 3-0 victory away to Aberdeen.  A magnificent diving header from Mikael Lustig opened the scoring late in the first hall from a delightful cross from Callum McGregor.  Jozo Å imunoviÄ‡ doubled the lead early in the second half with another towering header for the second consecutive week.  Odsonne Edouard got in on the act in the final 10 minutes cashing in a quick counter attack taking the pass from Tom Rogic, working the space and cooly slotting it into the net from the edge of the box.  A fine way to seal the title and a more convincing display from the Neil Lennon led Celtic team.  This takes a lot of the pressure off Celtic prior to the match against Rangers at Ibrox next Sunday.  Neil Lennon will be looking for another three big performances in the remaining games this season to underline his credentials for taking the job on full time next season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 11, 2019)

What a pathetic shower Rangers are, refusing to give SPFL Champions Celtic the traditional guard of honour in today's match.

Aberdeen and Hearts set new Scottish record......â€¦41 fouls in a game.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 11, 2019)

What a pathetic shower Rangers are, refusing to give SPFL Champions Celtic the traditional guard of honour in today's match.
		
Click to expand...

Well there would be absolute no sincerity in the guard of honour if Rangers did provide one for Celtic.  Unfortunately, the respect levels between the players is much lower than it was in previous years and the guard of honour is perhaps a relic from a bygone era.  I remember Hearts provided Celtic a guard of honour and they might as well have not had bothered such was the lack of sincerity and respect displayed by some of the players involved.

Celtic can perhaps use it as an added impetus to show why they are Champions and send a message to Rangers for next season.  The perfomance of Celtic in December at Ibrox was one of the worst performances from a Celtic side at Ibrox in many years.  Most Celtic fans would have thought it wasn't possible for a Brendan Rodgers led Celtic side to have performed so poorly at Ibrox.  The huge change in the ticket allocation has changed the crowd dynamic massively at these games and makes it a much more hostile environment for the visiting side giving an added home advantage which can also influence the refereeing.

Celtic will possibly rest some of their key players next week for their final league match against Hearts prior to the Cup final.  The result against Rangers and more importantly the Cup Final result will be a big factor in determining if Celtic do offer the job to Neil Lennon permanently.  Either way, there is going to be a lot of work to do in the summer for whatever manager leads Celtic into the new season with so many loan players on the books and still a lot of dead wood in the squad.


----------



## HankMarvin (May 12, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What a pathetic shower Rangers are, refusing to give SPFL Champions Celtic the traditional guard of honour in today's match.

Aberdeen and Hearts set new Scottish record......â€¦41 fouls in a game.

Click to expand...

Why should they have given them a guard of honour ? 

Celtic supporters donâ€™t know the meaning Guard of Honour, just look at the flags they fly, get a grip ......


----------



## HankMarvin (May 12, 2019)

_Great result today for Scotland's greatest club._

_a very easy and comfortable victory when nothing but pride was left to play for and the better team (best team) won Easy _


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 13, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



_Great result today for Scotland's greatest club._

_a very easy and comfortable victory when nothing but pride was left to play for and the better team (best team) won Easy _

Click to expand...

I see Celtic defence gave a 'guard of honour' stance for Rangers second goal.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 13, 2019)

Another shocking display from Celtic at Ibrox.  However, for the second time this season, the referee has bottled the big decisions.  For both matches, there is no way that Rangers should have ended with 11 men on the pitch.  A deliberate elbow from Flanagan into the face of Scott Brown was deemed only worthy of a yellow card for some inexplicable reason by the referee.


----------



## Captainron (May 18, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Tried and tested in the premier league and the Scottish Prem is undoubtedly slower and less demanding than what he has been playing in for the past 15 odd years. I think he will score 10 before the end of the season if he plays every game.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s on 8 goals with one game left. Not too bad a return thus far. 

I would say he has been a very decent loan signing.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 18, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Another shocking display from Celtic at Ibrox.  However, for the second time this season, the referee has bottled the big decisions.  For both matches, there is no way that Rangers should have ended with 11 men on the pitch.  A deliberate elbow from Flanagan into the face of Scott Brown was deemed only worthy of a yellow card for some inexplicable reason by the referee.
		
Click to expand...

I think Brown was trying to bite Flanagan's elbow


----------



## Lyle77 (May 18, 2019)

Staggering decision by the disciplinary committee to not sanction Flanagan.  
Elbow smashes off the ball are now seemingly only yellow card offences in Scottish football.


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Staggering decision by the disciplinary committee to not sanction Flanagan. 
Elbow smashes off the ball are now seemingly only yellow card offences in Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

The referee got it right at the time, it was a yellow card, no more.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 18, 2019)

The referee bottled it and this has sent a rather worrying precedent going forward.  
Thuggish antics such as this are imitated on the playground.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 18, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The referee got it right at the time, it was a yellow card, no more.
		
Click to expand...

are you having a laugh?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2019)

Good win for Killie against the Rangers.
Clarkes last game in charge before taking the Scotland jobby.
Hearts reserves did reasonably well against Celtic reserves before next weeks big game.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 19, 2019)

Great season for Killie clinching their highest top flight league position since winning the league back in 1965.
It certainly sounded like a farewell speech by Steve Clarke after the victory against Rangers.  
Steve Clarke would be a great appointment for the Scotland job as his teams are always well prepared and competitive in most of their matches.

Mikey Johnston staked his claim for a cup final place for Celtic with a double in a MOTM performance.  It was also great to see young Dembele making an appearance for Celtic in the second half coming on for the very disappointing Oliver Burke.  If young Dembele fulfuls his obvious potential then he won't be at Celtic for too long before moving on for big money.  Bitton also played well and if Brown isn't fit for the cup final then showed that he would be more than capable of stepping in.

Hearts will be a totally different proposition in the Cup Final with their first choice side out.  Aberdeen's European football hopes are now hanging on Celtic winning the cup final.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 20, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Great season for Killie clinching their highest top flight league position since winning the league back in 1965.
It certainly sounded like a farewell speech by Steve Clarke after the victory against Rangers. 
Steve Clarke would be a great appointment for the Scotland job as his teams are always well prepared and competitive in most of their matches.

Mikey Johnston staked his claim for a cup final place for Celtic with a double in a MOTM performance.  It was also great to see young Dembele making an appearance for Celtic in the second half coming on for the very disappointing Oliver Burke.  If young Dembele fulfuls his obvious potential then he won't be at Celtic for too long before moving on for big money.  Bitton also played well and if Brown isn't fit for the cup final then showed that he would be more than capable of stepping in.

Hearts will be a totally different proposition in the Cup Final with their first choice side out.  Aberdeen's European football hopes are now hanging on Celtic winning the cup final.
		
Click to expand...

Burke is one of the worst players I have ever seen in my life. How he has commanded transfer fees of 15m and 13m is beyond me. He has loads of pace, but cannot control a ball to save his life. He will be lucky to be playing in League 1 in a couple of years time.


----------



## casuk (May 20, 2019)

He's an athlete but not a footballer


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2019)

Weird happenings in Scotland as absolutely everyone agrees that Steve Clarke is the best choice as Manager [head coach]


----------



## Foxholer (May 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Weird happenings in Scotland as absolutely everyone agrees that Steve Clarke is the best choice as Manager [head coach]
		
Click to expand...

Probably means it'll be a disastrous decision then! Not that I want to see that! Indeed, I wish him every success!

But Management at a Club is significantly different, in lots of ways, from Management/Head Coach of a National side!


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Probably means it'll be a disastrous decision then! Not that I want to see that! Indeed, I wish him every success!

But Management at a Club is significantly different, in lots of ways, from Management/Head Coach of a National side!
		
Click to expand...

His family still lives in London, and as an international job is effectively part-time, it's perfect for him as he can head home to spend more time with his family.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2019)

Levien saying that Hearts are going for the Single Single tomorrow.
Good sense of humour


----------



## User62651 (May 25, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Levien saying that Hearts are going for the Single Single tomorrow.
Good sense of humour
		
Click to expand...

Saw that, swear the man almost smiled.............almost. 

Be nice to see Hearts win and not just because WillHill have them ay 10-1. Can't see it though without big Lafferty any more.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2019)

Surprised to see that Hearts have a 2-1 edge on Celtic on previous cup final results.
133,000 watching one of the games at old Hampden.
Looking at the Celtic defence I can see a chink of light for Hearts if they attack then looking at the Celtic attack and think nae chance.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2019)

So far so good. 
Cracking game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2019)

Congratulations to Celtic on winning the treble treble.
Great game well played Hearts, fought them all the way.
Putting a 16 year old full back against Scotland's triple player of the year shows some faith from Levien.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 25, 2019)

Historic achievement by Celtic winning the Treble Treble marking an incredible period in the club's history.  
If Celtic do change manager then it is an utterly amazing way for Neil Lennon to bow out.  It would also be a fitting end to Mikael Lustig's Celtic career if he moves on in the summer having been a fine servant to the club over the years.  Celtic showed a lot of character coming back from a goal down.

Plenty of positives for Hearts to take from the game and reasons for their fans to be optimistic for the future with the display from the young lad.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2019)

Interesting fact 
Titles won by Celtic when Rangers were not in the top division 50%
Titles won by Celtic with Rangers in the top division 100%
Make of that what you wish.


----------



## User62651 (May 25, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Historic achievement by Celtic winning the Treble Treble marking an incredible period in the club's history. 
If Celtic do change manager then it is an utterly amazing way for Neil Lennon to bow out.  It would also be a fitting end to Mikael Lustig's Celtic career if he moves on in the summer having been a fine servant to the club over the years.  Celtic showed a lot of character coming back from a goal down.

Plenty of positives for Hearts to take from the game and reasons for their fans to be optimistic for the future with the display from the young lad.
		
Click to expand...

Edouard looked very indifferent to winning, sure he's just using Celtic to get a move to a bigger league.
Hearts made a good fist of it, always felt Celtic would have too much though, seen Aberdeen face the same problem a number of times over recent seasons. Big park Hampden and the legs tire if you dont have the ball.

Find a treble treble sort of depressing tbh, nothing against Celtic, just shows the gulf in finance and resources between clubs. Was a time winning a treble was a very rare feat.

Be back to more of a 2 horse race next season, better than 1 at least.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Interesting fact
Titles won by Celtic when Rangers were not in the top division 50%
Titles won by Celtic with Rangers in the top division 100%
Make of that what you wish.

Click to expand...

I think you need to check that â€œfactâ€ - itâ€™s not correct is it


----------



## Lyle77 (May 25, 2019)

I think that stat refers to Celtic winning three consecutive trebles since Rangers were promoted back to the top fight after their difficulties.
During Rangers period in the lower divisions Celtic never won the treble and the honours were shared out by other Scottish clubs like St Johnstone, Inverness and Hibs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			I think that stat refers to Celtic winning three consecutive trebles since Rangers were promoted back to the top fight after their difficulties.
During Rangers period in the lower divisions Celtic never won the treble and the honours were shared out by other Scottish clubs like St Johnstone, Inverness and Hibs.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s not really a â€œinteresting factâ€ and Celtic still won the â€œtitleâ€ every season Rangers where out of the Top league


----------



## ger147 (May 25, 2019)

Lennon has just been offered the Celtic manager's job on a permanent basis.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you need to check that â€œfactâ€ - itâ€™s not correct is it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if unclear
Includes SPFL League, SFA Cup and  League Cup titles.

Mistake to give Lennon the job IMO Never go back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sorry if unclear
Includes SPFL League, SFA Cup and  League Cup titles.
		
Click to expand...

So Cups not titles then and again your fact Iâ€™m guessing is since Rangers returned - and it doesnâ€™t really show anything much beyond what everyone knows - itâ€™s a one team league and has been since Rangers financial issues.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 25, 2019)

It perhaps shows that Celtic stepped up their intensity once Rangers rejoined the top flight.  This was evident in the appointment of Brendan Rodgers who was a big step up from Ronny Delia and brought thousands of fans back to Celtic Park. This coincided with a wee bit more investment in the playing squad and Champions League group stage qualification for 2/3 seasons.  Brendan Rodgers brought a lot of professionalism and forward thinking into the club from his spells in the EPL at Liverpool and Swansea which the squad of players bought into.  

However, I think appointing Neil Lennon permamently could backfire.  Since leaving Celtic he was a failure at Bolton although there were perhaps mitigating circumstances there given the financial state of that football club and lost the dressing room at Hibs latterly after some very poor inconsistent results.  He seems to be very much from the old school style of coaching like Martin O'Neill and his style of football is not quite what Brendan Rodgers offered.  However, he did deliver Celtic's best recent European result in 2012 beating Barcelona 2-1 and has steadied the ship at Celtic this season ensuring that the treble was delivered.  Regardless of manager, Celtic need to freshen up the squad in a number of positions especially at full back where they desparately need cover for Keiran Tierney and the ageing Mikael Lustig.  Question marks surround the future of Tom Rogic as well and if a big offer comes in from an Engish team he may well move on.

After Rangers success in the two derby matches at Ibrox they will go into the new season with a lot of confidence and will be going all out to stop Celtic clinching 9 in a row.  
The summer transfer window will be very interesting to see.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Cups not titles then and again your fact Iâ€™m guessing is since Rangers returned - and it doesnâ€™t really show anything much beyond what everyone knows - itâ€™s a one team league and has been since Rangers financial issues.
		
Click to expand...

No, it covers major Scottish titles/ trophies/ big wins over a period of 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, it covers major Scottish titles/ trophies/ big wins over a period of 8 or 9 years.
		
Click to expand...

So why just a period of 8/9 years ? What is the point you are trying to show ? 

Before it was a two team league now itâ€™s a one team one with every now and then a cup shock happens ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So why just a period of 8/9 years ? What is the point you are trying to show ?

Before it was a two team league now itâ€™s a one team one with every now and then a cup shock happens ?
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you are hard work, it was just a wee story showing up the weirdness of fitba, nothing else.
Not meant to throw folks into meltdown.


----------



## smange (May 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So why just a period of 8/9 years ? What is the point you are trying to show ?

Before it was a two team league now itâ€™s a one team one with every now and then a cup shock happens ?
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to a league with twice as many teams being a 3-4 team league!!

The EPL has had almost as high a percentage wise mix of winners since its inception.

You have no interest in Scottish football other than trying to score points that English football is better!!

Guess what! We know itâ€™s of a higher standard and always will be as expected from a country with approx 10 times the population!

So why not piss off leave us Scottish football fans who know whatâ€™s going on to chat about it or is your need for a high post count really that desperate that you feel the need to constantly post on topics you have no knowledge/interest in?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2019)

smange said:



			As opposed to a league with twice as many teams being a 3-4 team league!!

The EPL has had almost as high a percentage wise mix of winners since its inception.

You have no interest in Scottish football other than trying to score points that English football is better!!

Guess what! We know itâ€™s of a higher standard and always will be as expected from a country with approx 10 times the population!

So why not piss off leave us Scottish football fans who know whatâ€™s going on to chat about it or is your need for a high post count really that desperate that you feel the need to constantly post on topics you have no knowledge/interest in?
		
Click to expand...

Quality aside which I don't think too many reference anymore. 

The competition or lack of it really isn't as close as you'd suggest. 

Since the prems inception 2 teams have won in Scotland. 7 have in England. Not the four you'd expect from a league twice the side. Historically the 4 most frequent winners account for approx 44% of titles. Your top two account for 85%.


----------



## smange (May 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Quality aside which I don't think too many reference anymore.

The competition or lack of it really isn't as close as you'd suggest.

Since the prems inception 2 teams have won in Scotland. 7 have in England. Not the four you'd expect from a league twice the side. Historically the 4 most frequent winners account for approx 44% of titles. Your top two account for 85%.
		
Click to expand...

7? you sure?

Man United, Blackburn, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City & Leicester

3 of which have happened because of massive investment in which I mean Blackburn, Chelsea & City.

If Aberdeen/Hearts/Hibs had had the input of finances that those 3 teams have had they would have won a title as well.

Leicester was an amazing achievement and one that will never be repeated

So only United & Arsenal can claim to have won the prem backed by their own financing and historical presence within the game throughout the world.

Kind of makes a mockery of the claim that the premiership is the most competitive league in the world and especially of the notion that it's more competitive than the SPL


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2019)

smange said:



			7? you sure?

Man United, Blackburn, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City & Leicester

3 of which have happened because of massive investment in which I mean Blackburn, Chelsea & City.

If Aberdeen/Hearts/Hibs had had the input of finances that those 3 teams have had they would have won a title as well.

Leicester was an amazing achievement and one that will never be repeated

So only United & Arsenal can claim to have won the prem backed by their own financing and historical presence within the game throughout the world.

Kind of makes a mockery of the claim that the premiership is the most competitive league in the world and especially of the notion that it's more competitive than the SPL
		
Click to expand...

Sorry 6 is right.
Still more than double the spl though.

Also how the clubs get their backing is totally irrelevant when comparing competition. You chose the PL era I imagine to help you cause but quite simply The product is more appealing hence the investment. 

If you look across Europe I'd be amazed if many top flights have had the variety that the top flight in England has had. That doesn't mean that its the best league. But I don't see how anyone can argue that the spl has ieven remotely the same level of competition between clubs.

If we go back to when the spl was last won by a different team. That's 1985. 9teams have won the top English flight since then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2019)

smange said:



			As opposed to a league with twice as many teams being a 3-4 team league!!

The EPL has had almost as high a percentage wise mix of winners since its inception.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Even if you go back since football leagues started in Scotland Celtic and Rangers have just over 86% of the title wins with 104 between them. Since 1985 itâ€™s 100% in that 34 years. In England itâ€™s about 28 teams in total with about 8 since 1985.




			You have no interest in Scottish football other than trying to score points that English football is better!!
		
Click to expand...

I follow Football in a lot of countries and I didnâ€™t mention any comparison between England and Scotland - you did though



			Guess what! We know itâ€™s of a higher standard and always will be as expected from a country with approx 10 times the population!

So why not piss off leave us Scottish football fans who know whatâ€™s going on to chat about it or is your need for a high post count really that desperate that you feel the need to constantly post on topics you have no knowledge/interest in?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not very nice is it telling me I canâ€™t post in my own thread ðŸ™„


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2019)

smange said:



			7? you sure?

Man United, Blackburn, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City & Leicester

3 of which have happened because of massive investment in which I mean Blackburn, Chelsea & City.

If Aberdeen/Hearts/Hibs had had the input of finances that those 3 teams have had they would have won a title as well.

Leicester was an amazing achievement and one that will never be repeated

So only United & Arsenal can claim to have won the prem backed by their own financing and historical presence within the game throughout the world.

Kind of makes a mockery of the claim that the premiership is the most competitive league in the world and especially of the notion that it's more competitive than the SPL
		
Click to expand...

A lot of â€œifâ€ there 

And the last comment - look around the leagues in Europe 

France - dominated by one team with the odd shock , before it used to have prob the most varied of winners

Italy - dominated by Juve 8 titles in a row now 

Spain - dominated by 2 with the odd team popping in over the last 20 odd years

Holland - dominated by 2 with one other team coming in with a win 

Portugal- 2 teams 

Scotland - 1 team currently 

England - I believe was the only league where the winners werenâ€™t decided until the last day - when the season starts there is prob 6 teams in the running , even if some teams have been backed by a big influx of money the league is still competitive. In Scotland they might as well just hand the trophy to Celtic at the start currently same as in Italy. There is no comparison between how competitive the league is in Scotland to how it is in England


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2019)

smange said:



			So why not piss off leave us Scottish football fans who know whatâ€™s going on to chat about it
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure, only one team ever win, even the boat race in England has a possibility that one of two teams can win ðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s not very nice is it telling me I canâ€™t post in my own thread ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

 Which you clearly started as a wind up


----------



## Jacko_G (May 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry 6 is right.
Still more than double the spl though.

Also how the clubs get their backing is totally irrelevant when comparing competition. You chose the PL era I imagine to help you cause but quite simply The product is more appealing hence the investment. 

If you look across Europe I'd be amazed if many top flights have had the variety that the top flight in England has had. That doesn't mean that its the best league. But I don't see how anyone can argue that the spl has ieven remotely the same level of competition between clubs.

If we go back to when the spl was last won by a different team. That's 1985. 9teams have won the top English flight since then.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced that the product is any more appealing at all. 

Watched some utterly dreadful games over the seasons. To be honest I now watch very little in the way of football in any country. 

I did watch the St Mirren Dundee United game yesterday and while the game was horrendous it was exciting and the atmosphere was brilliant. That was what I liked, not the product.

People will always knock Scottish football, we appreciate and accept that but for some it appears to just be a points scoring exercise.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not convinced that the product is any more appealing at all.

Watched some utterly dreadful games over the seasons. To be honest I now watch very little in the way of football in any country.

I did watch the St Mirren Dundee United game yesterday and while the game was horrendous it was exciting and the atmosphere was brilliant. That was what I liked, not the product.

People will always knock Scottish football, we appreciate and accept that but for some it appears to just be a points scoring exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday's game was a bit grim, probably to do with the high wind. Just watched the 90 mins.
I did watch one of the ICT v  Dundee United games and it was brilliant. Good quality fitba in a well contested game with a good atmosphere.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 31, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48473238

Attendances up for the 4th year on the trot.
SPFL2 seems to be doing well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2019)

In Kickback they are doing unusual facts about your club.

Hearts and Stranraer are two of the oldest clubs in Scotland but they have played each other a total of four times in over 120 years.
It's 33 years since Hearts last played Morton.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

What an embarrassment the "mighty" Ayrshire Killie are. 

One of the poorest results in a long time for Scottish teams in Europe.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2019)

Interesting piece on the Scots/English transfer market differentials.
Virtually every football fan in Scotland is aware that Tierney is worth Â£30m+
Arsenal bid Â£15m

https://www.football365.com/news/arsenals-tierney-bid-a-symptom-of-anti-scottish-bigotry


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 24, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Interesting piece on the Scots/English transfer market differentials.
Virtually every football fan in Scotland is aware that Tierney is worth Â£30m+
Arsenal bid Â£15m

https://www.football365.com/news/arsenals-tierney-bid-a-symptom-of-anti-scottish-bigotry

Click to expand...

great article, and very,very true


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			great article, and very,very true
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not really is it - itâ€™s just full of bitterness , there is a reason why Doon leapt on it 

Scottish football both club and country for whatever reason is not pulling up trees , players like McGinn went for small fees because they move from a league which isnâ€™t great and itâ€™s a big step up even going into the Championship. Robbo was superb for us but he wasnâ€™t â€œoutstandingâ€ for Hull - he has developed at Liverpool.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not really is it - itâ€™s just full of bitterness , there is a reason why Doon leapt on it

Scottish football both club and country for whatever reason is not pulling up trees , players like McGinn went for small fees because they move from a league which isnâ€™t great and itâ€™s a big step up even going into the Championship. Robbo was superb for us but he wasnâ€™t â€œoutstandingâ€ for Hull - he has developed at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

What did Liverpool pay for Robertson?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What did Liverpool pay for Robertson?
		
Click to expand...

About Â£8mil and be excellent for us once he got his break into the town.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			About Â£8mil and be excellent for us once he got his break into the town.
		
Click to expand...

Well considering Tierney couldn't lace Robertson's boots I agree Â£25 million is nonsense for him. However English football is awash with crazy money and if Arsenal are stupid enough to pay that then you really can't blame Celtic for wanting all they can get.


----------



## HughJars (Jul 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not really is it - itâ€™s just full of bitterness , there is a reason why Doon leapt on it

Scottish football both club and country for whatever reason is not pulling up trees , players like McGinn went for small fees because they move from a league which isnâ€™t grea*t and itâ€™s a big step up even going into the Championship*. Robbo was superb for us but he wasnâ€™t â€œoutstandingâ€ for Hull - he has developed at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it isn't, this is the reason we get robbed of fees, blind arrogance. As McLean & McGinn have shown this last year, fairly average Scottish players become stars in the second tier in England, because it's a step down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2019)

HughJars said:



			Nope, it isn't, this is the reason we get robbed of fees, blind arrogance. As McLean & McGinn have shown this last year, fairly average Scottish players become stars in the second tier in England, because it's a step down.
		
Click to expand...

McGinn is â€œfairly averageâ€ ? Heard a lot of talk that he should have gone straight to the Prem because he was that good in Scotland. 

No idea who McLean is

But yep I believe itâ€™s a step up from the Scottish Prem into the championship - maybe not a big step as I initially stated


----------

